# PAF put on High Alert, low level fighter jets scramble reported near LoC: Media Report



## Beskar

NDMA has also issued warning on LOC regarding a possible cross-border strike to the residents of Azad Kashmir (this is a developing story, reported on GNN)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*Yes, i am in Lahore and F-16s are circulating in Lahore. confirmed...*

Indian Journalists are tweeting this, i don't know the authenticity of that Document , but Indian journalists are discussing that doc.






@Areesh @Windjammer @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Indian journalists ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Image files are too large to attach please view on the link below

https://ibb.co/7VBRQyw

https://ibb.co/GWcn2kb

Looks like they're fully loaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Boys are vigilant

Good

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 313ghazi

Gents, we should refrain from sharing information like this. The enemy may already know, they might not - why should we increase the chances?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Menace2Society

Move tanks forward in pincer formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

313ghazi said:


> Gents, we should refrain from sharing information like this. The enemy may already know, they might not - why should we increase the chances?



If anything it'll thwart some flying coffins knowing loaded vipers are on guard  /endsarcasm



Champion_Usmani said:


> *Yes, i am in Lahore and F-16s are circulating in Lahore. confirmed...*
> 
> Indian Journalists are tweeting this, i don't know the authenticity of that Document , but Indian journalists are discussing that doc.
> 
> View attachment 540803
> 
> 
> @Areesh @Windjammer @Zarvan



Yes that’s the document that was circulating on our local news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

Maxpane said:


> heard voices in lahore


What were they saying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Aryan0395

can any noble soul please translate the text of documents in english for those members who dont speak Urdu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

member.exe said:


> What were they saying?


sorry sounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Aryan0395 said:


> can any noble soul please translate the text of documents in english for those members who dont speak Urdu?


It's apparently a notice from the Azad Kashmir government asking people near the LOC to take precautions and be vigilant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## untitled

Maxpane said:


> sorry sounds


Yes


----------



## Maxpane

whats going on ?



member.exe said:


> Yes


galati ho gai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Thunderdome said:


> Image files are too large to attach please view on the link below
> 
> https://ibb.co/7VBRQyw
> 
> https://ibb.co/GWcn2kb
> 
> Looks like they're fully loaded.



All I see are fuel tanks and sidewinders. Where's the AMRAAMs? 



Windjammer said:


>



This mirage seems unarmed too.


----------



## Windjammer

F-16s and Mirages doing CAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Preparations for retaliation.... It won't b a media circuss...indians are looking at significant damages here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

Mrc said:


> Preparations for retaliation.... It won't b a media circuss...indians are looking at significant damages here


Retaliation for what exactly??
No reports yet of any action.
High alert patrolling mostly.


----------



## Mrc

marcos98 said:


> Retaliation for what exactly??
> No reports yet of any action.
> High alert patrolling mostly.




Retaliation for any actiin that other side may take

First step would have been to move forces in position that's what u are seeing

@Horus keep eye on threads dealing with troop movements

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

شاھین میزایل said:


> Indian journalists ???



These bharti war mongering journalists can fcuk off, they are a disgrace, they are spreading all hatred and poison into the minds of local domestic audience, if these zombie Gangadeshis do anything stupid, PAF and the army should roast them and go further.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Seems as if the F-16 is also carrying a sniper pod or something under the right side of the intake.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## atya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098552764475551744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Is it possible to get a screenshot of a Pakistani radar scope that is looking towards India right now? Preferably with some nice B612 filters


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

member.exe said:


> It's apparently a notice from the Azad Kashmir government asking people near the LOC to take precautions and be vigilant


Are they expecting a pakistani attack? 
No indian troop movements and air assets of india will not do anything without support from ground forces.



Windjammer said:


>


Mirage?


----------



## Windjammer

snow lake said:


> Mirage?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maxpane

sir is it CAP or something else is going on?


----------



## Trango Towers

kahonapyarhai said:


>


Good to be prepared.


----------



## Kambojaric

Another one flew over our house on Tuesday (east lahore). Making their presence felt to the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

snow lake said:


> Good to be prepared.


Writing


----------



## Windjammer

*
Some Armour also on the move .
*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098537562493337600

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Trango Towers

Storm bombardier said:


> Writing


?


----------



## atya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098559299079553024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Windjammer said:


> *Some Armour also on the move .
> *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098537562493337600


sir arent they for 23 march?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

snow lake said:


> ?


Even a 5th grade student writes better

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Maxpane said:


> sir arent they for 23 march?


I dont buy this....until we see serious movement on their side. 
There is no movement in india. Just everything is happening in the media. Media wants war. Their commanders know they cannot win and will be bogged down quick.



Storm bombardier said:


> Even a 5th grade student writes better
> View attachment 540816


I didnt see the top. Thanks bro...i think this thread is bull Sh$#

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Nothing over Islamabad. Don't know about AK.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

People are saying at social media that something happening at indian side, shakargarh sector


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098556527487651840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Mrc said:


> Retaliation for any actiin that other side may take
> 
> First step would have been to move forces in position that's what u are seeing
> 
> @Horus keep eye on threads dealing with troop movements



There is no security-breach photographing vipers flying over a city of millions. It's rare for them to do so over populated areas of Lahore. Cannot confirm the authenticity of the Quetta document and armor movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Windjammer said:


> Seems as if the F-16 is also carrying a sniper pod or something under the right side of the intake.


Good observation 
A targeting pod it is


----------



## Mrc

Champion_Usmani said:


> People are saying at social media that something happening at indian side, shakargarh sector
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098556527487651840




Prepare to level pathankot with cruise missiles and SOWS if they do try some thing


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> Seems as if the F-16 is also carrying a sniper pod or something under the right side of the intake.


no AMRAAM loaded its means routine


----------



## Arsalan 345

Heard nothing in Karachi,no karachi.i think it's time.we are all together and will fight together.so they plan to attack Punjab.vipers are ready.where are flankers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Nothing here in Karachi. People are chill and waiting for Karachi kings match tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

Armour Movement video is old and it was from HIT to respective destination. Air Patrol is normal though, seeing warmongering from neighbor, better to patrol. Keep calm before any further speculation. Azad Kashmir Government precaution notification which too, shouldn't be felt a surprise because India has history to target civilian population. 

Seeing the current threats level of India, where Election is knocking on the door and modi is already facing humiliation for big talks, could attempt to stage another drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

PAF Activity over Sialkot Sector also being reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mudas777

Stop hyping up, boys do training as usual as required, usually they do it over quiet places. Its not a big deal lets India to fire first shot then we will deal with it appropriately. Birds have to fly somewhere, that's enemy wants to spread panic and we are acting like children here. Let the Indian media waste their energy jumping up and down and we have to get on with our life and business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098566813317767168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Imran Khan said:


> AMRAAM


So sidewinders are basically "Hunrh ARAAM hey' missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

I still feel that better sense will prevail at Indian side, cuz they know the consequences of events spiralling out of control.

Having said that, in case, if India commits any mischief, then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Increased activity with unarmed Vipers whose radar signature is known to India because of exercises with US and Singapore could be to create clutter on Indian radars. There should be drones flying nearer to the border IF this is the intention. The actual interceptors will be loaded and ready in their pens. Looking forward to seeing our Thunder draw blood. Good hunting boys. May Allah's Help Be with you. Aameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## untitled

atya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098566813317767168


Could possibly be one those quad copters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

flight radar show some C-17 entered pakistan from india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

c-130 over karachi,landing a nearby base.no sound of fighter jets.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

atya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098566813317767168




Indian aircraft shot down?


----------



## Imran Khan

its turn back with in minutes now c-17 is back in indian airspace


----------



## Tps43

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 540817
> 
> 
> its turn back with in minutes now c-17 is back in indian airspace


So possibly a scramble was called when C 17 crossed border so nothing unusual


----------



## Imran Khan

it was not entered paksitan just a miscalculation by flight radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

how does it disturb commercial flights through pakistani airspace ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Tps43 said:


> So possibly a scramble was called when C 17 crossed border so nothing unusual


it was not entered just it was some kms inside india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

if someone have any news,kindly share.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 540817
> 
> 
> its turn back with in minutes now c-17 is back in indian airspace


Was it carrying tamator?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

interesting


----------



## Kambojaric

Imran Khan said:


> View attachment 540817
> 
> 
> its turn back with in minutes now c-17 is back in indian airspace



Its heading north now towards Srinagar


----------



## Imran Khan

maverick1977 said:


> how does it disturb commercial flights through pakistani airspace ?


nothing is happened sir traffic is asusual some 37 aircrafts some of them from india too flying over paksitan and one awacs is also flying near lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenblooded

i heard them too near wapda town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Kambojaric said:


> Its heading north now towards Srinagar


its took off from jummu airport sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Thunderdome said:


> NDMA has also issued warning on LOC regarding a possible cross-border strike to the residents of Azad Kashmir (this is a developing story, reported on GNN)



Fighters flew at Karachi too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Starlord said:


> Was it carrying tamator?


it was carring onions too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Starlord said:


> Was it carrying tamator?





Imran Khan said:


> it was carring onions too


The New Delhi airlift?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

CriticalThought said:


> Increased activity with unarmed Vipers whose radar signature is known to India because of exercises with US and Singapore could be to create clutter on Indian radars. There should be drones flying nearer to the border IF this is the intention. The actual interceptors will be loaded and ready in their pens. Looking forward to seeing our Thunder draw blood. Good hunting boys. May Allah's Help Be with you. Aameen.


Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Imran Khan said:


> it was carring onions too


ISI infiltrated India air Force and sabzi Mandi lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Jinn Baba said:


> All I see are fuel tanks and sidewinders. Where's the AMRAAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> This mirage seems unarmed too.



Same here Jet seems clean / unarmed.


----------



## Imran Khan

Basel said:


> Same here Jet seems clean / unarmed.


ITS JSUT ROUTINE they are patrolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*بھارت کی کسی بھی جارحیت کا منہ تو ڑ جواب دیا جائے :وزیر اعظم نے مسلح افواج کو مکمل اختیار دیدیا*

اسلام آباد (ڈیلی پاکستان آن لائن) وزیراعظم عمران خان نے پاک فوج کو بھارت کی کسی بھی جارحیت کے کیخلاف جوابی کارروائی کامکمل اختیار دیدیا ہے، بھارت کی جانب سے ہونیوالی کسی بھی محاذ آرائی کا منہ توڑ جوا ب دیاجائے۔

ضرور پڑھیں: ”6 کیمرے، 2 بیٹریاں اور شاندار فیچرز“سام سنگ نے دنیا کا سب سے پہلا فولڈ ایبل فون ”گلیکسی فولڈ“ متعارف کرا دیا، قیمت کا اعلان کیا تو سب کے ہوش اڑ گئے
اے آر وائی نیوز کے مطابق وزیر اعظم کی زیر صدارت قومی سلامتی کمیٹی کے اجلاس میں بھارت کی کسی بھی جارحیت کا منہ توڑ جواب دینے کافیصلہ کیاگیا ، وزیراعظم عمران خان نے پاک فوج کو بھارت کی جارحیت پر جوابی کارروائی کامکمل اختیار دیدیا اور کہا کہ بھارت کی کسی بھی محاذ آرائی کا منہ توڑ دیا جائے

https://dailypakistan.com.pk/21-Feb-2019/928998

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

CriticalThought said:


> Increased activity with unarmed Vipers whose radar signature is known to India because of exercises with US and Singapore could be to create clutter on Indian radars. There should be drones flying nearer to the border IF this is the intention. The actual interceptors will be loaded and ready in their pens. Looking forward to seeing our Thunder draw blood. Good hunting boys. May Allah's Help Be with you. Aameen.



I should add that this is mere speculation on my part. Another possibility is that PAF wants a better picture from airborne radars on agile aircraft while AEWACS may be flying deeper within Pakistan. Airborne radars will give a better picture to air controllers, Insha Allah. Also, in case of a ferocious assault by the enemy through missiles or SOWs, having fighters in the air means they won't get destroyed on the ground. They may subsequently use roads as quick runways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> Seems as if the F-16 is also carrying a sniper pod or something under the right side of the intake.


Nice observation...pods are capable of air to air lock as well so it makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenblooded

Imran Khan said:


> ITS JSUT ROUTINE they are patrolling


i agree everyone is over hyping it, they are just on a patrol due to increased tensions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Imran Khan said:


> it was not entered paksitan just a miscalculation by flight radar
> View attachment 540818


These are fake images, the aircraft icons are always yellow


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

I heard that PAF jets broke sound barrier over lahore ? is this news correct ?


----------



## D!nGa Ch!Ba

I think its time to oil my 35 years old pistol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

شاھین میزایل said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129


now they will label it surgical strike. mission successful


----------



## Safriz

Maxpane said:


> now they will label it surgical strike. mission successful


Yes and make a blockbuster movie about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

kahonapyarhai said:


>



Did you compose this all by yourself?

Why are you insinuating whatever you are insinuating? 

Why are you talking about the warm reception from all over Pakistan, and then hoping for a similar reaction from Balochistan? Is there a difference between all Pakistan and Balochistan?

These are helpful suggestions with which you may correct your wording.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Maxpane said:


> now they will label it surgical strike. mission successful



what is this? is this serious?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Kambojaric said:


> Another one flew over our house on Tuesday (east lahore). Making their presence felt to the enemy.



It is sure that such a strong demonstration would have scared all enemy troops back to their borders from east Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Arsalan 345 said:


> what is this? is this serious?





Arsalan 345 said:


> what is this? is this serious?


if this tweet is true then they will label it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> These are fake images, the aircraft icons are always yellow


No its not i take screen shot from flight radar 24 myself


----------



## Jugger

Something has just happened, I am waiting for some more news.


----------



## ZAC1

Joe Shearer said:


> Did you compose this all by yourself?
> 
> Why are you insinuating whatever you are insinuating?
> 
> Why are you talking about the warm reception from all over Pakistan, and then hoping for a similar reaction from Balochistan? Is there a difference between all Pakistan and Balochistan?
> 
> These are helpful suggestions with which you may correct your wording.



2 indian fighters down...in gujranwala..local confirms...will see in news after some time
With proof
Pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan 345

Imran Khan said:


> No its not i take screen shot from flight radar 24 myself



so they dropped two bomb on uncultivated area and c-17 close to border.this is weird lol.



Jugger said:


> Something has just happened, I am waiting for some more news.



kindly share indian news.


----------



## ZAC1

No loss on pakistani side.
All other jets runs back


----------



## Imran Khan

Arsalan 345 said:


> so they dropped two bomb on uncultivated area and c-17 close to border.this is weird lol.


 c17 takeoff from jummu which is very near to border so flight radar antene miscalculated it in next minute it was fine flying inside india on screen .so nothing happen just a antena error

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

Any "official" news source???


----------



## Joe Shearer

ZAC1 said:


> 2 indian fighters down...in gujranwala..local confirms...will see in news after some time
> With proof
> Pakistan zindabad



Only two?

Tsk, tsk.....getting lazy. 

What would Alam have said?


----------



## Windjammer

Imran Khan said:


> No its not i take screen shot from flight radar 24 myself


Why does only C-17 appears red and also has a blue line trailing.


----------



## PurpleButcher

ZAC1 said:


> 2 indian fighters down...in gujranwala..local confirms...will see in news after some time
> With proof
> Pakistan zindabad


source?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ZAC1 said:


> 2 indian fighters down...in gujranwala..local confirms...will see in news after some time
> With proof
> Pakistan zindabad




100% confirm news? Indians pilots killed or captured?


----------



## marcos98

Windjammer said:


> Why does only C-17 appears red and also has a blue line trailing.


Try flightradar24 & click on any of the little flights to see it turn red.


----------



## ZAC1

Our


Joe Shearer said:


> Only two?
> 
> Tsk, tsk.....getting lazy.
> 
> What would Alam have said?





PurpleButcher said:


> source?


I live in gujranwala bro...locals are to happy here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

شاھین میزایل said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129





Likely just rumor but if it happens paf shud drop a bomb on one of their border posts


----------



## YeBeWarned

ZAC1 said:


> 2 indian fighters down...in gujranwala..local confirms...will see in news after some time
> With proof
> Pakistan zindabad



i highly doubt that ..


----------



## Windjammer

marcos98 said:


> Try flightradar24 & click on any of the little flights to see it turn red.


But Radar also only show the actual location of an aircraft....which according to that image shows C-17 inside Pak air space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

ZAC1 said:


> Our
> 
> 
> 
> I live in gujranwala bro...locals are to happy here



kindly share pictures or video of their celebration.we need evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> Why does only C-17 appears red and also has a blue line trailing.


Because i click on it. If you click it show it red and its flight path and details such as speed altitude departure and landing . But if its military aircraft its show only speed and altitude and flight path.

Blue line is its flight path

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

Windjammer said:


> But Radar also only show the actual location of an aircraft....which according to that image shows C-17 inside Pak air space.


Flightradar24 works by using ADS-B receivers, sometime positioning does become skewed.


----------



## Imran Khan

Windi you dont know flight radar 24  hum to apko bari cheez smajhty thy 

Check it yourself


https://www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Malik Shani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098584459660742656


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Windjammer said:


> *Some Armour also on the move .
> *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098537562493337600


These are 155mm M109 SPGs which we just got from Italy.


----------



## NA71

atya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098566813317767168


 O na kar yar .....Indians will take as authentic news.


----------



## Imran Khan

marcos98 said:


> Flightradar24 works by using ADS-B receivers, sometime positioning does become skewed.



Usually civilan aircraft sometime went in india before landing lahor or indian flight before landing amritser but it was iaf 
Because c17 was very fast after takeof so its show the path in pakistan yaar next minute it was fixed by antena


Its ring bell when i see it here







Then i relaxed after 2 minutes when i see it was fixed 






Ab iska kya karna hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Imran Khan said:


> Windi you dont know flight radar 24  hum to apko bari cheez smajhty thy
> 
> Check it yourself
> 
> 
> https://www.flightradar24.com


The person i was discussing with has other opinion, maybe because he's more accustomed to military radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> The person i was discussing with has other opinion, maybe because he's more accustomed to military radars.


Koi kam saady bandy se bhi pooch leen sir hum bhi is dharti ke rehny waly hain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fledgingwings

Yup! saw Mirages and Falcons flying overhead low on my way to RA Bazar around 4:00pm.


----------



## Maxpane

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yes and make a blockbuster movie about it


sure sir they will surely do


----------



## NA71

all of a sudden Fighter jets over Karachi too... high altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan 345

what is this tipu 1?



nahmed71 said:


> all of a sudden Fighter jets over Karachi too... high altitude



looks like something is happening.no sound of fighter jets near airport.


----------



## Imran Khan

Arsalan 345 said:


> what is this tipu 1?
> 
> 
> 
> looks like something is happening.no sound of fighter jets near airport.


Tipu1 is code of zdk03

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenblooded

from fb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Arsalan 345 said:


> what is this tipu 1?
> 
> 
> 
> looks like something is happening.no sound of fighter jets near airport.


AW-139.....FLIES DAILY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> AW-139.....FLIES DAILY.


Choppers did not show up on flight radar not even fighter jets boss only planes


----------



## Arsalan 345

i spotted fighter jet,flying very low,very fast.it was over malir air base,then over arabian ocean now.don't see it but it went straight ahead over arabian ocean.another fighter jet sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Joe Shearer said:


> Only two?
> 
> Tsk, tsk.....getting lazy.
> 
> What would Alam have said?


budhaaay apni manjji pakki krwa ley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan 345

i confirm fighter jet activity over karachi.i see it with my own eyes.i thought news are fake.they are real.why fighter jets over karachi? what is happening?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

I have seen them flying Not AW139....Delta wings....

Media seems NOT to fed abt ops.....Indian media must broken with news if something happened this evening.

Possibly a coy mission to check enemies response ....went wrong for C17.


----------



## Basel

Fighter jet roaring over Karachi again.



nahmed71 said:


> all of a sudden Fighter jets over Karachi too... high altitude



Saw Jets taking off from Maripur but they seem clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

nahmed71 said:


> I have seen them flying Not AW139....Delta wings....
> 
> Media seems NOT to fed abt ops.....Indian media must broken with news if something happened this evening



this fighter jet activity doesn't look like training.india should behave.


----------



## Cash GK

Windjammer said:


> yes


f 16


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098596932048560130

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## YeBeWarned

No fighter jets over my area , Gulshan Karachi


----------



## Imran Khan

Man its just warm up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Arsalan 345 said:


> i confirm fighter jet activity over karachi.i see it with my own eyes.i thought news are fake.they are real.why fighter jets over karachi? what is happening?



An excess of jet fuel stocks. 

They have to burn it up before the use-by date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NA71

Saw mirage in 1+1 formation over karachi flying off to coastal line.

Man if some intl. of possible attack is there ....they are getting ready to catch them


----------



## Arsalan 345

Joe Shearer said:


> An excess of jet fuel stocks.
> 
> They have to burn it up before the use-by date.



domestic flights continue.i don't know what is happening.india should better stay away from pakistan.you can't blame us for everything inside valley.


----------



## maverick1977

This proves, cold start doctrine will fail ... Pakistan has eyes in the sky and on Indian ground activity deep inside..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Looks like Pak is ready to retaliate big even to a small provocation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Let see what happens. I hope those news above are true and we got two of them bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

i don't see any news related to bomb drops.i think it is fake.this jet activity is real.i think paf is sending clear message to iaf.india only have this air strike option.they know it will escalate quickly.there is nothing in indian media related to gujranwala or karachi.they are silent.


----------



## Cash GK

ZAC1 said:


> 2 indian fighters down...in gujranwala..local confirms...will see in news after some time
> With proof
> Pakistan zindabad


what is going on budy are you sure about your claims


----------



## GiG

The way flights are getting canceled is suspicious
http://karachiairport.com.pk/schedule.aspx
http://www.islamabadairport.com.pk/
http://lahoreairport.com.pk/Schedule.aspx?Type=Departure


----------



## maverick1977

GiG said:


> The way flights are getting canceled is suspicious
> http://karachiairport.com.pk/schedule.aspx
> http://www.islamabadairport.com.pk/
> http://lahoreairport.com.pk/Schedule.aspx?Type=Departure




May be prepping them in heavy bomber configuration


----------



## NA71

what has happened in Gunjrawala at 4:30pm today??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Storm bombardier said:


> Even a 5th grade student writes better
> View attachment 540816


good catch dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

maverick1977 said:


> May be prepping them in heavy bomber configuration



Isn't flight cancelation every now and then normal?


----------



## newb3e

may Allah help us and our forces and country!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Air Force is in the Air as we speak fully loaded and one jet after another taking sorties close to border. Reports are coming of Indian Jets moving close to our border. Apparently they are doing exercises but are coming dangerously close.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jinn Baba

Why are PAF jets in these pics lacking any AA or AG weapons??? SD10s and AMRAAM kis kay jahaiz kay liyay save kiyay baithay hain?


----------



## Zarvan

In Karachi friends living close to bases are saying. Jets going in Air fully loaded and doing at much faster rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan Air Force is in the Air as we speak fully loaded and one jet after another taking sorties close to border. Reports are coming of Indian Jets moving close to our border. Apparently they are doing exercises but are coming dangerously close.



Loaded for AA or AG? Are they pulling out the BVR AAMs out of storage or not?


----------



## hussain0216

Its just precautions


----------



## NA71

No fresh jet sound over karachi ....may PAF dudes just gone to watch PSL karachi King match....bombing baad mein karlein gay.

another pdf thread proof our discussion

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...t-close-to-border-areas.603255/#post-11190692


----------



## Zulfiqar

Thread already here.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paf-f-16s-mirage-patrol-over-lahore.603209/page-10


----------



## Joe Shearer

Arsalan 345 said:


> domestic flights continue.



See how much had to be burnt up?



> i don't know what is happening.



 Call when you find out.



> india should better stay away from pakistan.



Easy peezy. 

Just drop a tactical nuke every 150 yards apart.



> you can't blame us for everything inside valley.



 Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Jinn Baba said:


> Loaded for AA or AG? Are they pulling out the BVR AAMs out of storage or not?


Pakistani Jets are loaded with Air to Air Missiles. One F-16 was flying over my home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Joe Shearer said:


> See how much had to be burnt up?
> 
> 
> 
> Call when you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peezy.
> 
> Just drop a tactical nuke every 150 yards apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?



150 yards is too close 300 meters? I think tactical nukes by pakistan army doctrine would be 1 tactical nuke every 5 kilometers for 100% annihilation of armed columns. 

Anyways nukes are used at a later stage. I don't endorse using them or threatening to use them before there is a need. But yea only countries after united states that actually use nukes on human beings could be Pakistan israel or china. No ome else is loony enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Zarvan said:


> Pakistani Jets are loaded with Air to Air Missiles. One F-16 was flying over my home



Finally! They seem to be saving those AMRAAMs for God knows what 

Hope they get to use them today


----------



## Windjammer

Apparently the explosions heard in Zafarwal and Shakargargh sectors were Three PAF F-16s causing sonic booms.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

kahonapyarhai said:


>


we are prepared but someone need balls to start it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

newb3e said:


> may Allah help us and our forces and country!!


Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

IAF 30MKI Breaking sound barrier is even more loud ....but pilot should have balls to do it


----------



## Beskar

Intel from Neelum Valley Outposts:

“For the past three days Military orders for the locals are to not move during the night all across Azad Kashmir and for the Army to retalitate with “Double” the firepower if the enemy opens up on the border. Current airforce status is following the same orders” 

More Intel to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Joe Shearer

Foxtrot Delta said:


> 150 yards is too close 300 meters? I think tactical nukes by pakistan army doctrine would be 1 tactical nuke every 5 kilometers for 100% annihilation of armed columns.
> 
> Anyways nukes are used at a later stage. I don't endorse using them or threatening to use them before there is a need. But yea only countries after united states that actually use nukes on human beings could be Pakistan israel or china. No ome else is loony enough.



I was joking; don't get het up. You are right, but it's nothing serious happening.



Thunderdome said:


> Intel from Neelum Valley Outposts:
> 
> “For the past three days Military orders for the locals are to not move during the night all across Azad Kashmir and for the Army to retalitate with *“Double” the firepower if the enemy opens up on the border*. Current airforce status is following the same orders”
> 
> More Intel to follow.



Twice the number of shells, or twice the number of barrels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Zarvan said:


> In Karachi friends living close to bases are saying. Jets going in Air fully loaded and doing at much faster rate


There was PAF activity (with F-16s & mirages flights) in Lahore around 3 to 4 PM, but since then all quiet.


----------



## Talon

QUOTE="شاھین میزایل, post: 11190472, member: 182150"]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129[/QUOTE]
PAF SO RAHI HY KEA?
What a childish claim by this person.In these times when PAF is at high alert such a thing can never happen,as soon as any aircraft closes towards border an ADA scramble will take place from our side.*According to International Laws no military plane can come inside 10nm of border from both sides.*

Also "dropped bombs over wasteland" wth man.They are also pilots and a fighting force,they are capable of making strikes.*A bombing mission takes 8 hours more or less time of preparation and then it is executed.*Aise munh utha k ni a jaty k jidhr dill kea bomb gira den gy.
Also shooting down enemy aircrafts will surely start a war between the two countries.

Kindly refrain from posting such stupid stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan Air Force is in the Air as we speak fully loaded and one jet after another taking sorties close to border. Reports are coming of Indian Jets moving close to our border. Apparently they are doing exercises but are coming dangerously close.


Let's all show support to our men in green uniform. God bless .....

These aboriginals from Ganga should know waves of conquerors have flowed east from Indus. Not the other way around. It's our fate to be outnumbered, outgunned. But we will prevail against the 1.4 billion horde on our east.

Time for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Joe Shearer said:


> I was joking; don't get het up. You are right, but it's nothing serious happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Twice the number of shells, or twice the number of barrels?



Twice as powerful. For example ATGM in response to Mortar. Propelled grenade in response to a bullet. Silver sniper bullets in response to small caliber fire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

Hodor said:


> QUOTE="شاھین میزایل, post: 11190472, member: 182150"]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129





> PAF SO RAHI HY KEA?
> What a childish claim by this person.In these times when PAF is at high alert such a thing can never happen,as soon as any aircraft closes towards border an ADA scramble will take place from our side.*According to International Laws no military plane can come inside 10nm of border from both sides.*
> 
> Also "dropped bombs over wasteland" wth man.They are also pilots and a fighting force,they are capable of making strikes.*A bombing mission takes 8 hours more or less time of preparation and then it is executed.*Aise munh utha k ni a jaty k jidhr dill kea bomb gira den gy.
> Also shooting down enemy aircrafts will surely start a war between the two countries.
> 
> Kindly refrain from posting such stupid stuff.




Sometimes military stockpiles and hidden outposts are made in what seem like 'wastelands' to us, so could have been an attempt.
The other explanation is that, they had some targets but seeing an interception on its way, they made their way back with maximum speed; usually to attain maximum speed, the aircrafts drop their load so that they can go faster if they feel they wont make it to safe space in time before being intercepted, these tactics were used in 1965 too.
Third explanation could be the rounds or rumors going around that two Indian aircrafts were downed.
Fourth explanation is that its PAF jets creating sonic boom as they patrol in the skies.
Fifth explanation is that its the IAF jets creating sonic boom as they hold exercises dangerously close to border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

Indus Pakistan said:


> Let's all show support to our men in green uniform. God bless .....
> 
> These aboriginals from Ganga should know waves of conquerors have flowed east from Indus. Not the other way around. It's our fate to be outnumbered, outgunned. But we will prevail against the 1.4 billion horde on our east.
> 
> Time for this.


these boys are our best breed..they will never let us down...let them know you guys are special.there is no match when it comes to fly these birds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Fake news posters should be permanently banned from this forum. If proven fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

Alternatiiv said:


> Sometimes military stockpiles and hidden outposts are made in what seem like 'wastelands' to us, so could have been an attempt.
> The other explanation is that, they had some targets but seeing an interception on its way, they made their way back with maximum speed; usually to attain maximum speed, the aircrafts drop their load so that they can go faster if they feel they wont make it to safe space in time before being intercepted, these tactics were used in 1965 too.
> Third explanation could be the rounds or rumors going around that two Indian aircrafts were downed.
> Fourth explanation is that its PAF jets creating sonic boom as they patrol in the skies.
> Fifth explanation is that its the IAF jets creating sonic boom as they hold exercises dangerously close to border.


So people in India know where stockpiles are but locals dont.

ADA scramble doesn't take place when enemy has crossed the border rather when enemy is closing towards border.

We are not living in 65..its modern era war these days its not a two jet formation rather a whole package is involved which includes of ground strike role and their escort.The escort usually clears the area and creates a space during which strikes take place and return back before second ADA reaches them.

And you think Pakistan has downed two indian jets and still there's PEACE..ajeeb!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Come on Gangadeshi's. The men of Indus await you. We have battled with the best. We have tangled and sobered Alexander's Greeks. What can horde of aboriginals even if they number 1.4 billion do?

Drama. Theatrics, Bollywood movies ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Joe Shearer said:


> Twice the number of shells, or twice the number of barrels




Its called disproportionate responsee...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Alternatiiv said:


> Sometimes military stockpiles and hidden outposts are made in what seem like 'wastelands' to us, so could have been an attempt.
> The other explanation is that, they had some targets but seeing an interception on its way, they made their way back with maximum speed; usually to attain maximum speed, the aircrafts drop their load so that they can go faster if they feel they wont make it to safe space in time before being intercepted, these tactics were used in 1965 too.
> Third explanation could be the rounds or rumors going around that two Indian aircrafts were downed.
> Fourth explanation is that its PAF jets creating sonic boom as they patrol in the skies.
> Fifth explanation is that its the IAF jets creating sonic boom as they hold exercises dangerously close to border.


i hope they will do heavy bombing on only highway which contects kashmir with india so our kashmiri brothers have enough time to take revenge.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Cash GK said:


> these boys are our best breed..they will never let us down...let them know you guys are special.there is no match when it comes to fly these birds


A young lad [not related to me] from my ancestral village got in PAF as GDP few years ago. Our district [my family] has long history of service with armed forces ~ army/air force. That is what brought me to PDF in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Anyone seeing PAF flying over/near/close to respective location, shall refrain to share flight pattern & load outs. Sorry to say but, it will be turned Pink without any reminder. Most of clean sheet sorties, as reported here as well, can give you the idea.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Talon

Cash GK said:


> View attachment 540857
> 
> we downed your three jets in kagil. even we did not fly our jets that time.. sending you a picture prof


Konsa nasha kr k bethy ho bhai..I am a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

Final Intel: 

All's well so far and there's nothing to worry about. Expect further details in ISPR's press-briefing at 3pm tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 313ghazi

Relax. India is war gaming near our borders deliberately to get a reaction - they've got one. 

They know if they are close to the border, we absolutely must prepare. This allows them to continue the drama of "oh look we're about to do it", for a few more weeks, let it out of the news cycle, pack things up, make a video - claim "sir ji kal eshtrayk" and go onto to win an election. 

On our part if we don't mobilise and increase readiness it's bad practice, and if we do, it seems like tension and worry. So I advice everyone to chill. What will be; will be. Follow the sunnah of the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh). He lived constantly prepared for war, and spent his days and nights in remembrance of the Almighty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

The Eagle said:


> Anyone seeing PAF flying over/near/close to respective location, shall refrain to share flight pattern & load outs. Sorry to say but, it will be turned Pink without any reminder. Most of clean sheet sorties, as reported here as well, can give you the idea.
> 
> Regards,


This thread should be closed for further discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> QUOTE="شاھین میزایل, post: 11190472, member: 182150"]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129


PAF SO RAHI HY KEA?
What a childish claim by this person.In these times when PAF is at high alert such a thing can never happen,as soon as any aircraft closes towards border an ADA scramble will take place from our side.*According to International Laws no military plane can come inside 10nm of border from both sides.*

Also "dropped bombs over wasteland" wth man.They are also pilots and a fighting force,they are capable of making strikes.*A bombing mission takes 8 hours more or less time of preparation and then it is executed.*Aise munh utha k ni a jaty k jidhr dill kea bomb gira den gy.
Also shooting down enemy aircrafts will surely start a war between the two countries.

Kindly refrain from posting such stupid stuff.[/QUOTE]

*It were sonic booms by our jets which caused all the panic and confusion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

Hodor said:


> So people in India know where stockpiles are but locals dont.
> 
> ADA scramble doesn't take place when enemy has crossed the border rather when enemy is closing towards border.
> 
> We are not living in 65..its modern era war these days its not a two jet formation rather a whole package is involved which includes of ground strike role and their escort.The escort usually clears the area and creates a space during which strikes take place and return back before second ADA reaches them.
> And you think Pakistan has downed two indian jets and still there's PEACE..ajeeb!




1. That is not my saying, I was simply making reference to one Gujranwala resident on this forum who says that two indian aircrafts were downed, and the local are celebrating.

Firstly, not people in India, but people in India with access to hardware and intel, of course they will know more than a common man in Pakistan. Same goes for people in Pakistan with access to hardware and intel. How is that even a question?

The only thing that has evolved since 1965 in Air Warfare tactics is long distance strikes instead of dog fights to the extent that a plane will be shot down before the pilot can see the other aircraft, most tactics evolve around BCR concept, and electronic warfare. That doesn't mean though that visual range combat is obsolete, specially when you have an idea but don't know the exact location of a compound.

Any source on that a bombing run is impossible without a squadron or that a full squadron, where escort clears air space and other make the strikes, is nearly must in air force operations?


----------



## Cash GK

Indus Pakistan said:


> A young lad [not related to me] from my ancestral village got in PAF as GDP few years ago. Our district [my family] has long history of service with armed forces ~ army/air force. That is what brought me to PDF in the first place.


my grandpa served in armoured corps as engineer and later he went to trained arabs army.and my uncle survived as gunner.. my other uncle got shaeed in 1965 war..i am reading this web since 2001 and joined it in 2015



Hodor said:


> Konsa nasha kr k bethy ho bhai..I am a Pakistani.


yaar my mistake i am using my mobile so falq don’t sow up


----------



## Imran Khan

Cash GK said:


> my grandpa survived in armoured corps as engineer and later he went to trained arabs army.and my uncle survived as gunner.. my other uncle got shaeed in 1965 war..i am reading this web since 2001 and joined it in 2015


bro this web was not exist in 2001 it started at 2005

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

AOA guys. Unconfirmed news loud explosions near zafarwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Joe Shearer said:


> It is sure that such a strong demonstration would have scared all enemy troops back to their borders from east Lahore.


Looool...
I think cool heads required..

Cup of tea joe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Imran Khan said:


> bro this web was not exist in 2001 it started at 2005


budy around that time. it was in 2002.. i believe when i was in saudia i used to read. forgive me if i am mistaken with other..


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Inqlab-e-Pakistan said:


> AOA guys. Unconfirmed news loud explosions near zafarwal.


Already told, multiple times in this thread, that it was sonic boom of our aircrafts, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Arsalan 345

kindly share authentic news.


----------



## Talon

Alternatiiv said:


> 1. That is not my saying, I was simply making reference to one Gujranwala resident on this forum who says that two indian aircrafts were downed, and the local are celebrating.
> 
> Firstly, not people in India, but people in India with access to hardware and intel, of course they will know more than a common man in Pakistan. Same goes for people in Pakistan with access to hardware and intel. How is that even a question?
> 
> The only thing that has evolved since 1965 in Air Warfare tactics is long distance strikes instead of dog fights to the extent that a plane will be shot down before the pilot can see the other aircraft, most tactics evolve around BCR concept, and electronic warfare. That doesn't mean though that visual range combat is obsolete, specially when you have an idea but don't know the exact location of a compound.
> 
> Any source on that a bombing run is impossible without a squadron or that a full squadron, where escort clears air space and other make the strikes, is nearly must in air force operations?


Kiddo if that was a stockpile then a successful strike had made it clear that it wasnt actually a wasteland.

A lot of has changed since 65 other than long distance strikes such as BVR,stealth tech etc etc.

Source...beta my source is not like your Wikipedia whose links I can post here...these words are from a discussion I had with a pilot sometime back.

This is my last reply to a kiddo who believes we have shot down indian jets who made a successful strike over stockpile aka wasteland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Inqlab-e-Pakistan said:


> AOA guys. Unconfirmed news loud explosions near zafarwal.



kindly share links,authentic news.videos or anything like that.


----------



## Talon

Cash GK said:


> my grandpa served in armoured corps as engineer and later he went to trained arabs army.and my uncle survived as gunner.. my other uncle got shaeed in 1965 war..i am reading this web since 2001 and joined it in 2015
> 
> 
> yaar my mistake i am using my mobile so falq don’t sow up


Its ok..still what point of mine made you think I am an Indian..?


----------



## Cash GK

Hodor said:


> Its ok..still what point of mine made you think I am an Indian..?


budy may be i mix up things with someone els..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Starlord said:


> No fighter jets over my area , Gulshan Karachi



Silence since one hour.



Zarvan said:


> In Karachi friends living close to bases are saying. Jets going in Air fully loaded and doing at much faster rate



I have not seen loaded jets taking off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Over Lahore.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Posts with unsubstantiated claims and posts quoting said claims deleted.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jinn Baba

Why only F16 and Mirage? Wheres THUNDER????? If there's an encounter - I wanna see Thunder down a MaKhI


----------



## Imran Khan

AWACS are active zulfiqar1 ZDK03 flying over karachi. funny indian jetaways flight9W119 london mumbai passing over ZDK-03 at karachi  flight path is funny liek pilots just want to stay airborne turnign left right for nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jinn Baba

Windjammer said:


> Over Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Bhai yeh video na honay kay barabar hai. If it wasnt for the sound I'd think it's someone filming the clouds.


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Jinn Baba said:


> Why only F16 and Mirage? Wheres THUNDER????? If there's an encounter - I wanna see Thunder down a MaKhI


Relax Bro..tumhari khawahish zaroor poori ho gi..!


----------



## Imran Khan

Jinn Baba said:


> Why only F16 and Mirage? Wheres THUNDER????? If there's an encounter - I wanna see Thunder down a MaKhI


thunders went to service station for washing and oil change

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> View attachment 540870


tujhy canada main koi job nhi mili abhi tak kya yaar ?


----------



## Sine Nomine

Joe Shearer said:


> Twice the number of shells, or twice the number of barrels?


Rate at which barrel can sustain it's integrity and depot can sustain it's supply line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Hodor said:


> Kiddo if that was a stockpile then a successful strike had made it clear that it wasnt actually a wasteland.
> 
> A lot of has changed since 65 other than long distance strikes such as BVR,stealth tech etc etc.
> 
> Source...beta my source is not like your Wikipedia whose links I can post here...these words are from a discussion I had with a pilot sometime back.
> 
> This is my last reply to a kiddo who believes we have shot down indian jets who made a successful strike over stockpile aka wasteland.



In other words, I don't have anything to backup so here's just my lame word.

Also, what part of 'not my words' and 'reference' you can't get through your thick skull?


----------



## Stealth

Imran Khan said:


> tujhy canada main koi job nhi mili abhi tak kya yaar ?



nahi sab nay L pe rakha huwa hey ... phir manay socha may b L ka he istemaal karoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

it was just a mock drill man


----------



## Sine Nomine

The Eagle said:


> Anyone seeing PAF flying over/near/close to respective location, shall refrain to share flight pattern & load outs. Sorry to say but, it will be turned Pink without any reminder. Most of clean sheet sorties, as reported here as well, can give you the idea.
> 
> Regards,


Good,hamari awam free ke osint provide kar rahi hai jo shiyed covert zaraye sai bhe na mil paye gee.


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> nahi sab nay L pe rakha huwa hey ... phir manay socha may b L ka he istemaal karoon


کوئی بات نہیں جگر شروع میں مشکلات ہوتی ہین ہر جگہ۔ سیٹ ہو جائے گا دل چھوٹا نا کرنا بس لگا رہے


----------



## Lincoln

Hodor said:


> Kiddo if that was a stockpile then a successful strike had made it clear that it wasnt actually a wasteland.
> 
> A lot of has changed since 65 other than long distance strikes such as BVR,stealth tech etc etc.
> 
> Source...beta my source is not like your Wikipedia whose links I can post here...these words are from a discussion I had with a pilot sometime back.
> 
> This is my last reply to a kiddo who believes we have shot down indian jets who made a successful strike over stockpile aka wasteland.



You should also question your sanity and comprehension to read.
I simply relayed that these were the rumours.

And secondly, a guy who can only call others a 'kiddo' and cannot explain or back his point, doesn't have a point to begin with. Stop pretending, thanks.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Can we keep this thread only for real substantiated news


----------



## Windjammer

*Kiran Naz also mentions something about Indian aircraft. 
*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098163230214631424

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mutakalim

Windjammer said:


> *Kiran Naz also mentions something about Indian aircraft.
> *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098163230214631424


She is not so much different from Indian drama queens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Hodor said:


> QUOTE="شاھین میزایل, post: 11190472, member: 182150"]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098548172215984129





> PAF SO RAHI HY KEA?
> What a childish claim by this person.In these times when PAF is at high alert such a thing can never happen,as soon as any aircraft closes towards border an ADA scramble will take place from our side.*According to International Laws no military plane can come inside 10nm of border from both sides.*
> 
> Also "dropped bombs over wasteland" wth man.They are also pilots and a fighting force,they are capable of making strikes.*A bombing mission takes 8 hours more or less time of preparation and then it is executed.*Aise munh utha k ni a jaty k jidhr dill kea bomb gira den gy.
> Also shooting down enemy aircrafts will surely start a war between the two countries.
> 
> Kindly refrain from posting such stupid stuff.



This is the Hour of the Fanboy.

Best to keep well out of the way.



snow lake said:


> Looool...
> I think cool heads required..
> 
> Cup of tea joe?



Darjeeling or Earl Grey? Unless you are the hard-core type who swears by Assam? My wife used to like Nilgiris, Kanan Devan to be precise, and I never could get used to it.



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Rate at which barrel can sustain it's integrity and depot can sustain it's supply line.



You realise how that one will go, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Jinn Baba said:


> Why only F16 and Mirage? Wheres THUNDER????? If there's an encounter - I wanna see Thunder down a MaKhI


Thunders were flying out of Karachi tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mrc said:


> Its called disproportionate responsee...



Wouldn't a shriek of horror have done as well?

I am curious to know: do you realise what this means for a nation hard-up for funds and for every type of military supply?



Foxtrot Delta said:


> Twice as powerful. For example ATGM in response to Mortar. Propelled grenade in response to a bullet. Silver sniper bullets in response to small caliber fire



Right.

How many ATGMs do you have?
How many RPGs do you have?
How many snipers do you have?

Do you get what I'm trying to say for this as a policy?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Imran Khan said:


> it was just a mock drill man


Any chances of spotting fighters jets on flight radar ??


----------



## Imran Khan

Storm bombardier said:


> Any chances of spotting fighters jets on flight radar ??


negative nil never bro no chance


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Imran Khan said:


> negative nil never bro no chance


Thanks for the reply jenab


----------



## Mrc

Joe Shearer said:


> I am curious to know: do you realise what this means for a nation hard-up for funds and for every type of military supply?




Try to satisfy your curiosity by thinking what it actually means in terms of two nucleqr powers.... Dont use words mincing


----------



## SABRE

Joe Shearer said:


> PAF SO RAHI HY KEA?
> What a childish claim by this person.In these times when PAF is at high alert such a thing can never happen,as soon as any aircraft closes towards border an ADA scramble will take place from our side.*According to International Laws no military plane can come inside 10nm of border from both sides.*
> 
> Also "dropped bombs over wasteland" wth man.They are also pilots and a fighting force,they are capable of making strikes.*A bombing mission takes 8 hours more or less time of preparation and then it is executed.*Aise munh utha k ni a jaty k jidhr dill kea bomb gira den gy.
> Also shooting down enemy aircrafts will surely start a war between the two countries.
> 
> Kindly refrain from posting such stupid stuff.





The 10*Km* rule was reaffirmed in the bilateral agreement between India and Pakistan, known as the "*Agreement On Prevention of Air Space Violations and For Permitting Over Flights and Landings by Military Aircraft*." Signed in New Delhi on 6 April 1991. Here are the two core clauses:

a. Combat aircraft (to include fighter, bomber, reconnaissance, jet military trair.er and armed helicopter aircraft) will not fly within *10 kms* of each other's airspace including ADIZ. No aircraft of any side will enter the airspace over the territorial waters of the ether country, except by prior permission.

b. Unarmed transport and logistics aircraft including unarmed helicopters, and Air Observation Post (AOP) aircraft, will be permitted upto 1000 metres from each other's airspace including ADIZ.


----------



## Imran Khan

Storm bombardier said:


> Thanks for the reply jenab


flight radar is web like pdf . they send receivers to volunteers whom install them in home and antenna on roof top its give info live . but if aeroplane have no transponder in it its not show on flight radar on any other web . military fighters choppers and many other aircraft have no transponders on them like commercial flights .although some bigger planes on transponder sometime .like AWACS or transport electronic warfare aircraft so flight radar antenna pick them . otherwise most 97% of time its stay invisible for common public only ATC can see them live on radars they keep off transponders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

Joe Shearer said:


> Wouldn't a shriek of horror have done as well?
> 
> I am curious to know: do you realise what this means for a nation hard-up for funds and for every type of military supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> How many ATGMs do you have?
> How many RPGs do you have?
> How many snipers do you have?
> 
> Do you get what I'm trying to say for this as a policy?



We all know what sabre rattling is. Well actually I guess by the sounds of things some people don't.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Stealth said:


> View attachment 540870


Bruh, u gotta teach me how to edit


----------



## Sine Nomine

Joe Shearer said:


> You realise how that one will go, right?


That is storm in teacup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Well this was a waste of time


----------



## The Eagle

*PAF put on High Alert, low level fighter jets scramble reported near LoC: Media Report*
*21 Feb, 2019*








ISLAMABAD – The Pakistan Air Force is reportedly readying itself against any misadventure by India amid rising tensions between two nuclear-armed neighbours in the aftermath of Pulwama attack.

War drums seem to be beating between the two countries as fighter jets from Pakistan and India are reportedly taking to skies on unusual low-level flights.

A number of social media users in Pakistan took to Twitter to share that the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighters jets broke sound barriers at Shakargarh and Sialkot sectors twice on Thursday, giving a strong message to India that any adventure would be responded with heavily.

The reports of sonic booms near the Working Boundary come amid the PM Imran’s authorisation of a comprehensive military retaliation in case of any aggression by India.

Pakistan’s National Security Committee also discussed the ongoing tension between the two countries, with top civilian and military leadership standing on one page.

The NSA committee also noted that the Feb 14 attack was conceived, planned and executed on the Indian soil, and that Pakistan had nothing to do with the Pulwama bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usman012

Here is the mirage jet flying low over Karachi at night .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SABRE

The Eagle said:


> *PAF put on High Alert, low level fighter jets scramble reported near LoC: Media Report*
> *21 Feb, 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD – The Pakistan Air Force is reportedly readying itself against any misadventure by India amid rising tensions between two nuclear-armed neighbours in the aftermath of Pulwama attack.
> 
> War drums seem to be beating between the two countries as fighter jets from Pakistan and India are reportedly taking to skies on unusual low-level flights.
> 
> A number of social media users in Pakistan took to Twitter to share that the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighters jets broke sound barriers at Shakargarh and Sialkot sectors twice on Thursday, giving a strong message to India that any adventure would be responded with heavily.
> 
> The reports of sonic booms near the Working Boundary come amid the PM Imran’s authorisation of a comprehensive military retaliation in case of any aggression by India.
> 
> Pakistan’s National Security Committee also discussed the ongoing tension between the two countries, with top civilian and military leadership standing on one page.
> 
> The NSA committee also noted that the Feb 14 attack was conceived, planned and executed on the Indian soil, and that Pakistan had nothing to do with the Pulwama bombing.



They don't seem to have any first-hand reports. Took things from this forum & other social media outlets and made up the news.


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

What's latest is that:

Pakistan Air force is on High Alert. Fighter Jets loaded with A2A and A2G weapon systems.

The 10KM rule was reaffirmed in the bilateral agreement between India and Pakistan, known as the "Agreement On Prevention of Air Space Violations and For Permitting Over Flights and Landings by Military Aircraft."

A. Combat aircraft (to include fighter, bomber, reconnaissance and armed helicopter aircraft) will not fly within 10 kms of each other's airspace including ADIZ. No aircraft of any side will enter the airspace over the territorial waters of either country, except by prior permission.

B. Unarmed transport and logistics aircraft including unarmed helicopters, and Air Observation Post (AOP) aircraft, will be permitted up to 1000 meters from each other's airspace including ADIZ.












Meanwhile there is a news from Eastern borders that: The explosions heard in Zafarwal and Narowal areas on Eastern borders of Pakistan are Indian jets creating sonic boom. 
They are holding a military drill on their side of the borders. 
Although intimidating but it's a normal thing fighter jets do during exercises. 
Pakistan army has Increased presence in the area but no shots fired from any side yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

SABRE said:


> They don't seem to have any first-hand reports. Took things from this forum & other social media outlets and made up the news.



Reporting is so far close to the situation. PAF is demonstrating operational readiness & patrols air space knowing adversary threats & tactics. You can say that like an SOP in such times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

313ghazi said:


> Relax. India is war gaming near our borders deliberately to get a reaction - they've got one.
> 
> *Follow the sunnah of the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh). He lived constantly prepared for war, and spent his days and nights in remembrance of the Almighty.*


A true Muslim's life is like that of a soldier. He's in active duty while being alive in this _Dunya_. Only death is like a certificate of discharge with honor and privileges. He knows the SUSTAINER, who catered for his rations, boarding, salary, arms, ammunition, training etc. in this _Dunya_, won't let him be in despair in _Ahiret_!!! Rather, he will receive his true awards/rewards etc. along with a lavish pension to lead a relaxed and worries-free life among family and friends in _Ahiret..._

In the _Kuran-i Kerim _it's implied that the human beings will be standing on the _Roz-i Hashr_ reminiscent of the formations in the military parade ground!!! Each formation with it's commander, sub-commanders, lieutenants etc.!!! And, they will be judged like who was a strong or a weak soldier....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

No worries Indians are trying to create an environment of war for their people for upcoming election nothing will happen if something does happen let me tell you many will not vote this time around. our political leadership and armed forces are on the same page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Not jet over Islamabad, kia chakar ha bhai 2,4 jahaz humen b dekha do hum b khush ho jaen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mrc said:


> Try to satisfy your curiosity by thinking what it actually means in terms of two nucleqr powers.... Dont use words mincing



Nothing at all.


----------



## Sinnerman108

The Eagle said:


> *PAF put on High Alert, low level fighter jets scramble reported near LoC: Media Report*
> *21 Feb, 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD – The Pakistan Air Force is reportedly readying itself against any misadventure by India amid rising tensions between two nuclear-armed neighbours in the aftermath of Pulwama attack.
> 
> War drums seem to be beating between the two countries as fighter jets from Pakistan and India are reportedly taking to skies on unusual low-level flights.
> 
> A number of social media users in Pakistan took to Twitter to share that the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighters jets broke sound barriers at Shakargarh and Sialkot sectors twice on Thursday, giving a strong message to India that any adventure would be responded with heavily.
> 
> The reports of sonic booms near the Working Boundary come amid the PM Imran’s authorisation of a comprehensive military retaliation in case of any aggression by India.
> 
> Pakistan’s National Security Committee also discussed the ongoing tension between the two countries, with top civilian and military leadership standing on one page.
> 
> The NSA committee also noted that the Feb 14 attack was conceived, planned and executed on the Indian soil, and that Pakistan had nothing to do with the Pulwama bombing.




Indians have an advantage when it comes to high altitude. 

I doubt they will be interested in any low level intrusion. 
Our air defense ( radars and weapons ) have a handicap; 
Should PAF use AWACS is something different.

BTW the best interceptor is Mig21 (F7PG).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Windjammer said:


> Thunders were flying out of Karachi tonight.



Minhasians have task to patrol over sea too.



Sinnerman108 said:


> Indians have an advantage when it comes to high altitude.
> 
> I doubt they will be interested in any low level intrusion.
> Our air defense ( radars and weapons ) have a handicap;
> Should PAF use AWACS is something different.
> 
> BTW the best interceptor is Mig21 (F7PG).



Jags along with Mig-27s, M2Ks are low level birds and can be escorted by Mi-29s and that is capable package in NCW environment and Pakistan don't take things lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

SABRE said:


> The 10*Km* rule was reaffirmed in the bilateral agreement between India and Pakistan, known as the "*Agreement On Prevention of Air Space Violations and For Permitting Over Flights and Landings by Military Aircraft*." Signed in New Delhi on 6 April 1991. Here are the two core clauses:
> 
> a. Combat aircraft (to include fighter, bomber, reconnaissance, jet military trair.er and armed helicopter aircraft) will not fly within *10 kms* of each other's airspace including ADIZ. No aircraft of any side will enter the airspace over the territorial waters of the ether country, except by prior permission.
> 
> b. Unarmed transport and logistics aircraft including unarmed helicopters, and Air Observation Post (AOP) aircraft, will be permitted upto 1000 metres from each other's airspace including ADIZ.



Why has an answer been ascribed to me that is incorrect? Where is my actual answer? 

This is what I had said:



Joe Shearer said:


> This is the Hour of the Fanboy.
> 
> Best to keep well out of the way.



Please correct your post immediately.


----------



## Cash GK

Sinnerman108 said:


> Indians have an advantage when it comes to high altitude.
> 
> I doubt they will be interested in any low level intrusion.
> Our air defense ( radars and weapons ) have a handicap;
> Should PAF use AWACS is something different.
> 
> BTW the best interceptor is Mig21 (F7PG).


you don’t worry go and pray in haram.. boys will take of them


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

It's high time Pak brings in highly sophisticated indigenous EW systems like ASELSAN KORAL!!! No enemy signals should have a free ride inside Pak's air space...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Joe Shearer said:


> Nothing at all.




In that case cross the border thats only way u will understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asad-Ali




----------



## kursed

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> It's high time Pak bring in highly sophisticated indigenous EW systems like ASELSAN KORAL!!! No enemy signals should have a free ride inside Pak's air space...


I wish PAF / PA used EW as force multipliers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Joe Shearer said:


> Wouldn't a shriek of horror have done as well?
> 
> I am curious to know: do you realise what this means for a nation hard-up for funds and for every type of military supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> How many ATGMs do you have?
> How many RPGs do you have?
> How many snipers do you have?
> 
> Do you get what I'm trying to say for this as a policy?


those who won againt russain american and nato in afghanistan. how much they had. here you talking to country who has fifth largest army and nuks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> No worries Indians are trying to create an environment of war for their people for upcoming election nothing will happen if something does happen let me tell you many will not vote this time around. our political leadership and armed forces are on the same page.



India walay iss qoum kay saath larh bhe nahi saktay, yeh wo qoum hai jo aglay ko jugten mar mar kay mar dety hain aur india ki khali dhamki aur ilzaamat kay baad se jo unky saath horaha hai wo dunya kay bhe samnay hai aur iss qoum kay bhe. 

"Jitna aslaha india ki fauj kay paas hai itna hum pathan apnay paas baghair license kay rakhtay hain"
"india walay us qoum ko dhamki de rahay hain jo mehndi ki raat itni firing kartay hain kay dulha uthaya jata hai"

Last but not the least jitnay bhe hum logo kay apas kay issues hoon political based or personal when it comes to war and specifically with india tou sindhi, balochi, punjabi, pathan, hum sab ek hain. Aur unko pata hai udhar se sirf fauj nay larna hai idhar se poora Pakistan fauj ban jaega.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Basel said:


> Minhasians have task to patrol over sea too.
> 
> 
> 
> Jags along with Mig-27s, M2Ks are low level birds and can be escorted by Mi-29s and that is capable package in NCW environment and Pakistan don't take things lightly.



JAGS and 27s are weak birds, 
and well within our ground based SAM cover.
M2K on low altitude ... isn't too effective if not very fast. 

Anyway, what I was trying to say is that PAF can cover the low altitude scenario well.
The high altitude is a problem; that is where Mig 29 lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

Windjammer said:


> *Kiran Naz also mentions something about Indian aircraft.
> *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098163230214631424


she is darma queen. i kind a like her emotions..


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098252478477410304

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cash GK

Imran Khan said:


> thunders went to service station for washing and oil change


hahahah


----------



## NA71

Don't worry without reaching high altitude.... game will be over .....It will be very short exchange ...matter of say 15 to 30 minutes coz both sides are reluctant and know the consequences ...so calculated moves....selective response ...the side which has better acumen will inflict more damage.

Rest will be on media ....for months and months.


----------



## Cash GK

Baloch Pakistani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098252478477410304


i hope world will realize.. how passionate they are.. they not afraid of dying.. freedom is priceless.. they paying the price with their blood. this boy knows he will not survive. people are kissing him like first day dula.. indian should understand this..



Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> It's high time Pak brings in highly sophisticated indigenous EW systems like ASELSAN KORAL!!! No enemy signals should have a free ride inside Pak's air space...


i heard turk president ask pakistan to send f16 engineer and pilots.. he did dismissed around 300 pilots and engineers because of involvedment in attempt to remove president two years back.. am i right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

Sinnerman108 said:


> JAGS and 27s are weak birds,
> and well within our ground based SAM cover.
> M2K on low altitude ... isn't too effective if not very fast.
> 
> Anyway, what I was trying to say is that PAF can cover the low altitude scenario well.
> The high altitude is a problem; that is where Mig 29 lives.



What I said is opinion of PAF, they don't take enemy lightly.


----------



## F86 Saber

One question though, why F-16s? Why play your best card first up? I remember post 26/11 when India was creating the same war rhotic, a squadron of F-7s was placed at Lahore airport for a few days and we saw them flying CAPs regularly. Seems things are more serious now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

F86 Saber said:


> One question though, why F-16s? Why play your best card first up? I remember post 26/11 when India was creating the same war rhotic, a squadron of F-7s was placed at Lahore airport for a few days and we saw them flying CAPs regularly. Seems things are more serious now.



They have more CAP time and can monitor other side of border.


----------



## Ahassan

At border: 
Note: In case of attack volunteers may be asked to signup from across Punjab ... lahore bherti daftar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

What is latest update of situation at border.


----------



## Ahassan

calm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Cash GK said:


> i hope world will realize.. how passionate they are.. they not afraid of dying.. freedom is priceless.. they paying the price with their blood. this boy knows he will not survive. people are kissing him like first day dula.. indian should understand this..
> 
> 
> i heard turk president ask pakistan to send f16 engineer and pilots.. he did dismissed around 300 pilots and engineers because of involvedment in attempt to remove president two years back.. am i right?


Yes according to the Turkish media. An empty house is better than a bad tenant....

Like Pak, Turkey can't be destroyed in an open war!!! So, the "usual suspects" systematically created an army of traitors, brainwashed by a cleric whose allegiance lies to Israil, to destroy Turkey from inside. His disciples, made into zombies via Satanic techniques, were put into all levels of the State - military, civil, judiciary, police, academia etc. With a signal they got activated to conduct a bloody coup to finish off Turkey once and for all!!! By HIS permission, the Turkish folks understood it too well and with instant opposition by sacrificing their own lives they crushed the 40 years efforts by the best of the imperialists in 40 hours!!! Now, the cleansing ops are on-going...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098653288671645696

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

You are dealing with psychotic cowards, they won't look you in the eyes and fight. They will fabricate stuff and rape their own women in frustration. India is a propped up lunatic asylum.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098663146871508998

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

BC I just want news of a Mig shot down and pilot in custody....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dazzler

Minhasian thunders flew hot today. 

Mirages were buzzing the sky till evening. 

Even saw an Orion going seawards.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Cuirassier

F86 Saber said:


> One question though, why F-16s? Why play your best card first up? I remember post 26/11 when India was creating the same war rhotic, a squadron of F-7s was placed at Lahore airport for a few days and we saw them flying CAPs regularly. Seems things are more serious now.


Back then no JF-17s.


----------



## Basel

Dazzler said:


> Minhasian thunders flew hot today.
> 
> Mirages were buzzing the sky till evening.
> 
> Even saw an Orion going seawards.



Since morning PN and PAF were active. 

What is situation on border and other side of border?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Basel said:


> Since morning PN and PAF were active.
> 
> What is situation on border and other side of border?



increased defcon level in the west, vayu shakti excercise in the east..... both sides monitoring each other closely for any false move!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mrc said:


> In that case cross the border thats only way u will understand



You are not the PAF, I am not the IAF.

When the IAF judges the time to be right, it will do whatever it has to do: that includes the possibility of crossing the border. Please don't worry about our understanding, as a nation or as an arm of the military. There is little left to the imagination, and there is very, very little left to be filled in by swaggering bravos who are glad to fight to the last man in uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Yes. An empty house is better than a bad tenant....
> 
> Like Pak, Turkey can't be destroyed in an open war!!! So, the "usual suspects" systematically created an army of traitors, brainwashed by a cleric whose allegiance lies to Israil, to destroy Turkey from inside. His disciples, made into zombies via Satanic techniques, were put into all levels of the State - military, civil, judiciary, police, academia etc. With a signal they got activated to conduct a bloody coup to finish off Turkey once and for all!!! By HIS permission, the Turkish folks understood it too well and with instant opposition by sacrificing their own lives they crushed the 40 years efforts by the best of the imperialists in 40 hours!!! Now, the cleansing ops are on-going...


so info is right.. now around 300 pakistani engineers and pilots are helping their turkish brothers.. i hope turks recover from this mess..it good for both brotherly countries to help each other in difficult times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Syed1. said:


> BC I just want news of a Mig shot down and pilot in custody....


But, can Modi/Hindutva etc. afford to give Pak such a good news?????

They have a memory too....

Reminds me of a parable from Nesrettin Hoja. One day the neighbors found that Hoja was frantically looking for something in front of his house. They asked about the matter. Hoja replied he had lost the keys. They asked where. Hoja replied inside the house. They got bewildered - if lost inside the house then why searching outside!!!! _El Jevap: _it's dark inside...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Joe Shearer said:


> And the money to run the army and deploy the nukes? Won't it be sad to see all that lovely donated money vanish in diesel fumes?
> 
> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


grandpa ! go to bed ...call it a day ...its really late at night...set examples for the other ones at your home..do try to sleep early next time ​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goku-kun

Joe Shearer said:


> You are not the PAF, I am not the IAF.
> 
> When the IAF judges the time to be right, it will do whatever it has to do: that includes the possibility of crossing the border. Please don't worry about our understanding, as a nation or as an arm of the military. There is little left to the imagination, and there is very, very little left to be filled in by swaggering bravos who are glad to fight to the last man in uniform.


just remember MM Alam who holds the world record of taking down 9 indian jets in few seconds..this is PAF not iaf who don't have skills to do basic stunts like:https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...air-at-aero-india-2019/videoshow/68060783.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Joe Shearer said:


> You are not the PAF, I am not the IAF.
> 
> When the IAF judges the time to be right, it will do whatever it has to do: that includes the possibility of crossing the border. Please don't worry about our understanding, as a nation or as an arm of the military. There is little left to the imagination, and there is very, very little left to be filled in by swaggering bravos who are glad to fight to the last man in uniform.




Pigs can fly also...

Take a hike man..... We will see when iaf develops balls to do some thing... It will probably b never

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Joe Shearer said:


> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


The answer Joe, is simple. "No". A emphatic "No". We need to focus on the poor, the sick, the needy. As well as you. I am not for all these weapons and stuff. But the fear is if India does launch some form of attack then I would expect 'gloves off'. But I sincerely hope your government huffs and puffs but sanity prevails. Both sides need to sit down and chart a way to peace. I think in PM IK you have a leader who India can work with. But is India prepared to do that?



Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Reminds me of a parable from Nesrettin Hoja.


Oh man. I love Nasserdin Hodja. I think I was about 14 when I got the book "Tales of Nasserdin Hodja" with great colour illustrations. This was in 1970s and well before age of internet. Books were my source of enjoyment. Did I have some great evenings reading and laughing on the journey through life of the Hodja.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anathema

Goku-kun said:


> just remember MM Alam who holds the world record of taking down 9 indian jets in few seconds..this is PAF not iaf who don't have skills to do basic stunts



You really need to start reading and develop a perspective. Maybe you will realize you have been in cocoon all along , fed with information that you want to believe. Start by reading Flight of the falcons by sajjad haider. You will understand the creation of this useless myth. By the way its a great book and has absolutely glorified PAF but is also starkly honest !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Windjammer said:


> *Kiran Naz also mentions something about Indian aircraft.
> *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098163230214631424



Sama TV has had very low reputation for me always. they are very very low on standards . they look almost the same as indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Joe Shearer said:


> And the money to run the army and deploy the nukes? Won't it be sad to see all that lovely donated money vanish in diesel fumes?
> 
> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


we will make sure to make you bigger before we go down


----------



## Goku-kun

Joe Shearer said:


> And the money to run the army and deploy the nukes? Won't it be sad to see all that lovely donated money vanish in diesel fumes?
> 
> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


talk about yourself first..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Signalian

F86 Saber said:


> One question though, why F-16s? Why play your best card first up? I remember post 26/11 when India was creating the same war rhotic, a squadron of F-7s was placed at Lahore airport for a few days and we saw them flying CAPs regularly. Seems things are more serious now.


Providing Deterrence by bringing out the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Joe Shearer said:


> And the money to run the army and deploy the nukes? Won't it be sad to see all that lovely donated money vanish in diesel fumes?
> 
> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?



You talk a lot of BS sitting behind a screen when it comes to Pakistan off-course , I gotta tell you that hold on to your horsey lets not get out of hand here.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Joe Shearer said:


> And the money to run the army and deploy the nukes? Won't it be sad to see all that lovely donated money vanish in diesel fumes?
> 
> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


How about you take a walk



Goku-kun said:


> talk about yourself first..


No they are selectively blind. Also they arent taught common sense in the swamps. Forgive him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

This was a practical demonstration of what I wrote here

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-deceptive-coercion.602373/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098675467383726081

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Cash GK said:


> so info is right.. now around 300 pakistani engineers and pilots are helping their turkish brothers.. i hope turks recover from this mess..it good for both brotherly countries to help each other in difficult times.


Pakistan's security is also Turkey's security - Prof. Ahmet Davuto'lu, former PM and FM during an official visit to Pak

It doesn't require a von Clausewitz to fathom what the Pak response would have been...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baghial

when 3 parties are ready----------- only the third party will advance--

so for now- nothing will happen- cas everyone will be expecting for some thing to happen..


when every thing cools down---- thats when the real danger awakens.



The enemy invariably attacks on two occasions:
when they're ready.
when you're not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mega_Man

Meanwhile I was out sitting and enjoying winter with friends sipping coffee, and there was screen placed for PSL, nobody was saying anything about India or politics,
This is the major difference between India and Pakistan, we don't get into politics but we will defend ourselves if time comes, we trust in Allah and his forces. And we're protected by Allah and our very best military.
And india should do the same instead of inciting violence against poor minority sending sms to RSS student parties for violence they should engage in a constructive dialogue with Pakistan, breaking water treaty stopping imports even going to face $2 billion loss itself, even today there was a massive protest by the villagers in India they are going on a hunger strike again bc of fraudulent banks, and by blaming without evidence or letting a combined or neutral team to investigate, Congress is also raising eyebrows and don't believe in modi government at all, we actually don't know what was in those caskets. Or how the 350 kg bomb got there why didn't they use aircraft for transportation as claimed by DS Hooda.
Have neutral ground like our nation have we also have minority I have a Hindu and Christian friend who will die serving Pakistan. Arresting kashmiri putting them in jail shows how desperate modi is and also confused. 
A confused and panicked leader invites disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

The mistake that both PAF and Pakistan is making is that they are not fully in control of the situation. They are reacting and waiting and then they may or may not react. The Initiative lies with the IAF at this point.

Pakistan should "close" her airspace to all civilian aircraft for everyone immediately. Clean down the airspace. This will focus minds and bring pressure to bear on India to go one of two ways. Back off, or tango. Pakisan should announce to the world she is taking this action due to the hostile actions of India. The world will focus on India and pressure will follow.

Pakistan can force the issue by doing this, the world will see that India is being reckless.

The way to prevent this from escalating, is to escalate it one rung up the ladder..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

who is missing NS?


----------



## Signalian

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Pakistan's security is also Turkey's security - Prof. Ahmet Davuto'lu, former PM and FM during an official visit to Pak
> 
> It doesn't require a von Clausewitz to fathom what the Pak response would have been...


iki ülke arasında bir askeri ittifak eksik, değil mi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahassan

Ali_Baba said:


> The mistake that both PAF and Pakistan is making is that they are not fully in control of the situation. They are reacting and waiting and then they may or may not react. The Initiative lies with the IAF at this point.




Since you dont know the tactics of war .... having 3-4 aircraft ... on CAP mission sends a clear out message to the enemy that we are here and watching ... we know 1 IAF AWACS is on the roll near border ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

airbus said:


> Since you dont know the tactics of war .... having 3-4 aircraft ... on CAP mission sends a clear out message to the enemy that we are here and watching ... we know 1 IAF AWACS is on the roll near border ....



You are missing the point. It is about not about "sending" a message to the IAF/India, it about controlling the situation and forcing attention onto what India is doing and forcing her to back down. Shutting down the airspace and distrupting global aviation is a better and cheaper tool to do that, then risking two air arms clashing against each other ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Signalian said:


> iki ülke arasında bir askeri ittifak eksik, değil mi?


Evet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

P


undercover JIX said:


> who is missing NS?


probably modi government... That's the reason for all this

Some buddy shared on WhatsApp a video of awful number of tanks being moved in train to forward positions? They are getting ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Latest reports suggest that PAF and Army movement have less to do with Indian Actions but our own PM orders of striking back hard. So we have decided to show our power in case if India is thinking to attack it backs off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

uzbi aka viper said:


> grandpa ! go to bed ...call it a day ...its really late at night...set examples for the other ones at your home..do try to sleep early next time ​



Oops!

Somebody doesn't know how to answer and is getting personal. 

Brilliant riposte. 



Goku-kun said:


> just remember MM Alam who holds the world record of taking down 9 indian jets in few seconds..this is PAF not iaf who don't have skills to do basic stunts like:https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...air-at-aero-india-2019/videoshow/68060783.cms




It was 51, not 9. Get your facts checked.



Mrc said:


> Pigs can fly also...
> 
> Take a hike man..... We will see when iaf develops balls to do some thing... It will probably b never



Getting ready for take-off?



Indus Pakistan said:


> The answer Joe, is simple. "No". A emphatic "No". We need to focus on the poor, the sick, the needy. As well as you. I am not for all these weapons and stuff. But the fear is if India does launch some form of attack then I would expect 'gloves off'. But I sincerely hope your government huffs and puffs but sanity prevails. Both sides need to sit down and chart a way to peace. I think in PM IK you have a leader who India can work with. But is India prepared to do that?



You don't know our cretins. Anything can happen. We can only hope that the service chiefs will stay out of the hysteria and insist on replying in their own time. Which they will, but it will give time for both sides to reach out. IK struck me as the first sincere Pakistani leader in a long time. It will not be well to miss an opportunity, but a lot needs to be done still. On both sides.

Do you know what went on uninterrupted while Pulwama news broke and everyone was in shock?



> Oh man. I love Nasserdin Hodja. I think I was about 14 when I got the book "Tales of Nasserdin Hodja" with great colour illustrations. This was in 1970s and well before age of internet. Books were my source of enjoyment. Did I have some great evenings reading and laughing on the journey through life of the Hodja.





Cash GK said:


> we will make sure to make you bigger before we go down



We'll get bigger with or without you. From present indications, without you.



Goku-kun said:


> talk about yourself first..



LOL.

Check when.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Joe Shearer said:


> Do you know what went on uninterrupted while Pulwama news broke and everyone was in shock?


No.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Indus Pakistan said:


> No.



.....completely obsessed by publicity; self-publicity.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Joe Shearer said:


> We are all behind screens, or hadn't you noticed? What did you think, you were behind a multi-function display, making whooshing noises?
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I'm back and sipping my tea, and enjoying baiting little babies and watching their faces crumple up.


Listen, I like you. So I'd advise you not to troll


----------



## Joe Shearer

To You-Know-Who

Yes, I was amused. That's TOPGUN; he doesn't like accountants.



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Listen, I like you. So I'd advise you not to troll



Sure, if you answer two questions.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Joe Shearer said:


> To You-Know-Who
> 
> Yes, I was amused. That's TOPGUN; he doesn't like accountants.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you answer two questions.


Sure


----------



## Signalian

Joe Shearer said:


> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


When the time comes then, yes.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Sure



Do you really think shooting at us is going to get you your objectives as a country?
What are your objectives as a country? To get India and Indians into trouble?


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Joe Shearer said:


> Do you really think shooting at us is going to get you your objectives as a country?
> What are your objectives as a country? To get India and Indians into trouble?


Personally, it would be for our nation to live in peace and go through economic growth to bring us to the stage where we were, historically. 

Realistically, India is acting like a little child that wont listen to reason. They wouldn't hold dialogues or take the issues seriously.

Also holding the exercises so close to the border was a provocation and thus the response is natural.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Ali_Baba said:


> Pakistan should "close" her airspace to all civilian aircraft for everyone immediately. Clean down the airspace. This will focus minds and bring pressure to bear on India to go one of two ways. Back off, or tango. Pakisan should announce to the world she is taking this action due to the hostile actions of India. The world will focus on India and pressure will follow.


There is no reason to let the paranoid atmosphere created by India get imported inside Pakistan. Military knows whats it doing. It has told people living on LOC to relocate to safer places. 
Why should Pakistan be affected by the panic created by India and make life miserable for Pakistanis who are travelling by air, isn't this what India wants? for Pakistan to get affected in any way possible? To freeze life inside Pakistan because 44 Indians have been killed due to their own follies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Signalian said:


> There is no reason to let the paranoid atmosphere created by India get imported inside Pakistan. Military knows whats it doing. It has told people living on LOC to relocate to safer places.
> Why should Pakistan be affected by the panic created by India and make life miserable for Pakistanis who are travelling by air, isn't this what India wants? for Pakistan to get affected in any way possible? To freeze life inside Pakistan because 44 Indians have been killed due to their own follies.


Very ture, at this point it's a tit for tat situation and we need to play the innocent card


----------



## Signalian

Joe Shearer said:


> Do you really think shooting at us is going to get you your objectives as a country?
> What are your objectives as a country? To get India and Indians into trouble?


Quite the contrary...My Dear Watson...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Personally, it would be for our nation to live in peace and go through economic growth to bring us to the stage where we were, historically.



Well, is sending people in to blow up your neighbours the best way to bring peace? Just because the Soviet Union left Afghanistan, the ISI has had this dream of doing the same everywhere else. It's up to you people, the people who get blown up by terrorists following the same logic, to tell them to stop.



> Realistically, India is acting like a little child that wont listen to reason. They wouldn't hold dialogues or take the issues seriously.



Tell me, is there any doubt in your mind about who was responsible for Mumbai? Or do you also think it was a false flag operation?



> Also holding the exercises so close to the border was a provocation and thus the response is natural.



Go to Google Earth. 

Take a look at Indian topography.

Where would you suggest that these exercises be held?


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Joe Shearer said:


> Well, is sending people in to blow up your neighbours the best way to bring peace? Just because the Soviet Union left Afghanistan, the ISI has had this dream of doing the same everywhere else. It's up to you people, the people who get blown up by terrorists following the same logic, to tell them to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, is there any doubt in your mind about who was responsible for Mumbai? Or do you also think it was a false flag operation?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Google Earth.
> 
> Take a look at Indian topography.
> 
> Where would you suggest that these exercises be held?


And the proof you provided is....?


----------



## Riz

Joe Shearer said:


> We'll get bigger with or without you. From present indications, without you


Just think how good we Pakistanis are... You are professional here on PDF while no pakistanies even allowed to reply on any og indias defence forums... We listen you, we reply you.. Accept it at least we are having bigger hearts rather then you indians... I bet you too have multiple IDs on Bharat rat shitt and IDF where you go down at pest level like other Indians... Enjoy posting here we are respectful to our minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Personally, it would be for our nation to live in peace and go through economic growth to bring us to the stage where we were, historically.
> 
> Realistically, India is acting like a little child that wont listen to reason. They wouldn't hold dialogues or take the issues seriously.
> 
> Also holding the exercises so close to the border was a provocation and thus the response is natural.


Joe is having fun with you and will eventually take you to a labyrinth if you are not careful. 
Don't let anything get to your head. keep a smiling face and your witty side up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakhtoon yum said:


> And the proof you provided is....?



Radio transcripts by the Americans.
Intercepts on open channels from the guides back 'somewhere else'.
The testimony of a spy jailed by the US.

And, most telling, the testimony of your own media. A Pakistani channel sent a team to dig out the survivor's village and parents. They did an interview, and wanted to follow it up the next morning. The family had disappeared; nobody in the village knew about them. Only some large gentlemen in very large black boots were hanging around, wearing their most journalist-friendly faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Riz said:


> Just think how good we Pakistanis are... You are professional here on PDF while no pakistanies even allowed to reply on any og indias defence forums... We listen you, we reply you.. Accept it at least we are having bigger hearts rather then you indians... I bet you too have multiple IDs on Bharat rat shitt and IDF where you go down at pest level like other Indians... Enjoy posting here we are respectful to our minorities


Easy buddy, He is having fun and so should you.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Riz said:


> Just think how good we Pakistanis are... You are professional here on PDF while no pakistanies even allowed to reply on any og indias defence forums... We listen you, we reply you.. Accept it at least we are having bigger hearts rather then you indians... I bet you too have multiple IDs on Bharat rat shitt and IDF where you go down at pest level like other Indians... Enjoy posting here we are respectful to our minorities



One of the leading lights of that forum, Bharat Rakshak, was an honoured guest at my daughter's wedding. That was on the personal level. I have never been there except ten years ago, to find out what everyone was talking about. It didn't take me long to decide what I decided, and I have no regrets.

You lose your bet.


----------



## Valar.

Signalian said:


> Joe is having fun with you and will eventually take you to a labyrinth if you are not careful.
> Don't let anything get to your head. keep a smiling face and your witty side up.



He is old fart bangali who has so much free time on his hand thanks to retirement and all he does is derail every fkn thread, mess with people and then give negative ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Signalian said:


> Easy buddy, He is having fun and so should you.



Don't, please. Let each person be his (or her) natural self. These are the life's lessons that come cheap.



Joe Shearer said:


> Don't, please. Let each person be his (or her) natural self. These are the life's lessons that come cheap.



And you can see what I think of some of the members if you read #137.


----------



## Imran Khan

so what is the report of last night war ? i was sleeping even before 10pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Joe Shearer said:


> Do you really think shooting at us is going to get you your objectives as a country?



You don't want to talk and you cannot go to war with us (I am no military man but I can tell you this much, you or we cannot and will not go to war without prior approval of uncle Sam and by looking at uncle Sam's plans for new Dehli and what they have already done in Isb, they will call both of us and scold in person) ......... then what do you seriously intend to do? Hasn't that "Pakistan ki isolation tak rona dhona ho ga" ka murabba not rotten already. 




Joe Shearer said:


> What are your objectives as a country? To get India and Indians into trouble?



To stop india and mainly indians from getting into trouble(s). Bus kar do yar ....... kuch hosh k nakhun lo, na khud kuch kartay ho na humay agay janay daitay ho.


----------



## observer 2105

we hope that Pakistan to advance more and more in air industrial projects

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NA71

anathema said:


> Start by reading Flight of the falcons by sajjad haider. You will understand the creation of this useless myth. By the way its a great book and has absolutely glorified PAF but is also starkly honest !



This myth has been discussed and referred in no. of articles, books, military publications written by non pakistanis.


----------



## IceCold

Joe Shearer said:


> And the money to run the army and deploy the nukes? *Won't it be sad to see all that lovely donated money vanish in diesel fumes*?
> 
> Ask yourself: do you really want to do this?


Sir you do realise Pakistanis are one of the largest charity paying nation. You can check statistics. Do you think it will matter to us when it comes to India? Is that even a question?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

Joe Shearer said:


> Radio transcripts by the Americans.
> Intercepts on open channels from the guides back 'somewhere else'.
> The testimony of a spy jailed by the US.
> 
> And, most telling, the testimony of your own media. A Pakistani channel sent a team to dig out the survivor's village and parents. They did an interview, and wanted to follow it up the next morning. The family had disappeared; nobody in the village knew about them. Only some large gentlemen in very large black boots were hanging around, wearing their most journalist-friendly faces.


USA did not know who was the master mind behind the killing of intelligence officer Hemant Karkare who was investigating samjhota expression bombing? What your thoughts about that Sir ?


----------



## litman

most likely there isnt going to be a war or local conflict but PDF surely has become interesting.


----------



## Signalian

Imran Khan said:


> so what is the report of last night war ? i was sleeping even before 10pm


Sir,

Report k saath mein tea break bhi arrange ker len ?

samosay khayen ketuchup mein dabo dabo k, doodh patti k ghoont lagayen aur saath saath report bhi suntay jayen.


----------



## Imran Khan

Signalian said:


> Sir,
> 
> Report k saath mein tea break bhi arrange ker len ?
> 
> samosay khayen ketuchup mein dabo dabo k, doodh patti k ghoont lagayen aur saath saath report bhi suntay jayen.


cathupp nhi yaar chatni ker lo poodeeny wali


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Imran Khan said:


> so what is the report of last night war ? i was sleeping even before 10pm


I downloaded flight radar 24 but i doesn't show anything


----------



## Imran Khan

Storm bombardier said:


> I downloaded flight radar 24 but i doesn't show anything
> View attachment 540909



I never usein mobile sir its best in pc laptops .mobile is just waste of time annoying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Imran Khan said:


> I never usein mobile sir its best in pc laptops .mobile is just waste of time annoying


Ok brothere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Hawa nikal gai suppa pawwa by 2012 ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NA71

Just for information seekers:

look at this site ...also tracking some military aircrafts....

https://global.adsbexchange.com/VirtualRadar/desktop.html


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Joe Shearer said:


> Radio transcripts by the Americans.
> Intercepts on open channels from the guides back 'somewhere else'.
> The testimony of a spy jailed by the US.
> 
> And, most telling, the testimony of your own media. A Pakistani channel sent a team to dig out the survivor's village and parents. They did an interview, and wanted to follow it up the next morning. The family had disappeared; nobody in the village knew about them. Only some large gentlemen in very large black boots were hanging around, wearing their most journalist-friendly faces.


Americans? Ya no thx. Try harder bud


----------



## Dazzler

Basel said:


> Since morning PN and PAF were active.
> 
> What is situation on border and other side of border?



I'll visit both sides of the border and negotiate a stalemate. Will update you by evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hayreddin

I wasn't expecting such kind of ill informed baseless rumors and childish comments from pdf members . Seems to me like bunch of idiot teenagers . Show some maturity . 

No airspace violatiin from IAF . 
Bombing near border , iaf jets downed , military armor movement to border ,,,, ALL BASELESS RUMORS . 
Armed forces are on red alert so air pace violation is impossible , IAF wont get away without confrontatiin in such scenrio and such thing never happend yet .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Hayreddin said:


> I wasn't expecting such kind of ill informed baseless rumors and childish comments from pdf members . Seems to me like bunch of idiot teenagers . Show some maturity .
> 
> No airspace violatiin from IAF .
> Bombing near border , iaf jets downed , military armor movement to border ,,,, ALL BASELESS RUMORS .
> Armed forces are on red alert so air pace violation is impossible , IAF wont get away without confrontatiin in such scenrio and such thing never happend yet .


Agreed...!!


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098582518788489217

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suff Shikan

Starlord said:


> No fighter jets over my area , Gulshan Karachi


2 Jets were heard over Gulistan Johar at nearly 7:30 PM 21 Feb


----------



## litman

kal to aik jahaz be mara giraya tha IAF ka kisi nay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

litman said:


> kal to aik jahaz be mara giraya tha IAF ka kisi nay


sir 2 jahaz giraye the

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Man, skies of Karachi are darn busy. C130 mirages thunders all buzzing since morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

I.R.A said:


> You don't want to talk and you cannot go to war with us (I am no military man but I can tell you this much, you or we cannot and will not go to war without prior approval of uncle Sam and by looking at uncle Sam's plans for new Dehli and what they have already done in Isb, they will call both of us and scold in person) ......... then what do you seriously intend to do? Hasn't that "Pakistan ki isolation tak rona dhona ho ga" ka murabba not rotten already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To stop india and mainly indians from getting into trouble(s). Bus kar do yar ....... kuch hosh k nakhun lo, na khud kuch kartay ho na humay agay janay daitay ho.



I was missing you in the conversation.

I went out to buy a health hose earlier today. Funny things; cold and wet but thoroughly necessary. There are some humans like that.



Riz said:


> USA did not know who was the master mind behind the killing of intelligence officer Hemant Karkare who was investigating samjhota expression bombing? What your thoughts about that Sir ?



They did know. They were happy when he hanged.



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Americans? Ya no thx. Try harder bud



Oops, sorry. I should have said Canucks and then it would have been alright, right?


----------



## maithil

Amazing thread.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Americans? Ya no thx. Try harder bud



Oops, sorry. I should have said Canucks and then it would have been alright, right? 



Dazzler said:


> I'll visit both sides of the border and negotiate a stalemate. Will update you by evening.



If I wasn't scared of a negative rating, I'd have given you a positive rating!



Dazzler said:


> Man, skies of Karachi are darn busy. C130 mirages thunders all buzzing since morning.



Oh, I thought you knew.

You're going to get free fuel for ever. It happened only a day or two ago. One of your ambassadors swung that deal.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Dazzler said:


> Man, skies of Karachi are darn busy. C130 mirages thunders all buzzing since morning.


May be some sort of exercise, cuz news are coming that Indian forces have asked modi not to escalate.

*بھارتی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف اپنی حکومت کو خبردار کر دیا*

نئی دہلی(ویب ڈیسک) جنگی جنوں میں مبتلا مودی سرکارکو ان کی اپنی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف خبردار کر دیا ہے۔

ضرور پڑھیں: بھارتی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف اپنی حکومت کو خبردار کر دیا
بھارتی جریدے کی ایک رپورٹ کے مطابق بھارتی فضائیہ نے حکومت کو جو رپورٹ دی ہے اس میں کہا گیا ہے کہ بھارتی فضائیہ کے پاس طیارے ناقص ہیں اور عملے میں بھی تربیت کی کمی ہے، 3 ہفتوں میں بھارت کے 5 جنگی طیارے حادثات کا شکار ہو کر تباہ ہوگئے، 3 بھارتی پائلٹ ہلاک اور کئی افراد زخمی ہو چکے ہیں، ان حالات میں پاکستان کیخلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی سے باز رہنا ہی بہتر ہے۔

https://dailypakistan.com.pk/22-Feb-2019/929420

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

2030 ka intjaar karain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

IceCold said:


> Sir you do realise Pakistanis are one of the largest charity paying nation. You can check statistics. Do you think it will matter to us when it comes to India? Is that even a question?



I wish you would stay out of this thread. My conscience was safely parked outside.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Joe Shearer said:


> I wish you would stay out of this thread. My conscience was safely parked outside.



Why don’t you leave this forum Indian troll?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Joe Shearer

maximuswarrior said:


> Why don’t you leave this forum Indian troll?



Because it is so reassuring to encounter creatures who remain at their same level of intellect no matter where in the globe they are. That makes me feel that our safety lies in such enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Aryan0395 said:


> can any noble soul please translate the text of documents in english for those members who dont speak Urdu?



But I thought Urdu is an Indian language? That's what Indians on PDF say...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Joe Shearer said:


> I wish you would stay out of this thread. My conscience was safely parked outside.


As you can see I have not written much about anything in this thread although the jets were buzzing over my office in Lahore. I know this is a routine CAP missions following SOP. But i found your comment strange which is why i responded to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Champion_Usmani said:


> May be some sort of exercise, cuz news are coming that Indian forces have asked modi not to escalate.
> 
> *بھارتی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف اپنی حکومت کو خبردار کر دیا*
> 
> نئی دہلی(ویب ڈیسک) جنگی جنوں میں مبتلا مودی سرکارکو ان کی اپنی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف خبردار کر دیا ہے۔
> 
> ضرور پڑھیں: بھارتی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف اپنی حکومت کو خبردار کر دیا
> بھارتی جریدے کی ایک رپورٹ کے مطابق بھارتی فضائیہ نے حکومت کو جو رپورٹ دی ہے اس میں کہا گیا ہے کہ بھارتی فضائیہ کے پاس طیارے ناقص ہیں اور عملے میں بھی تربیت کی کمی ہے، 3 ہفتوں میں بھارت کے 5 جنگی طیارے حادثات کا شکار ہو کر تباہ ہوگئے، 3 بھارتی پائلٹ ہلاک اور کئی افراد زخمی ہو چکے ہیں، ان حالات میں پاکستان کیخلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی سے باز رہنا ہی بہتر ہے۔
> 
> https://dailypakistan.com.pk/22-Feb-2019/929420


Can any one find out which Indian Magazine has said it


----------



## Wrath

Maxpane said:


> sir 2 jahaz giraye the


When and where


----------



## Maxpane

Fahad Bilal said:


> When and where


it was a lie sir


----------



## Wrath

Maxpane said:


> it was a lie sir


Oh . got it . Thanks sir .


----------



## Joe Shearer

Taimur Khurram said:


> But I thought Urdu is an Indian language? That's what Indians on PDF say...



That is correct. I know how to speak five Indian languages, clubbing Hindi and Urdu together, I can read and write three. Does that mean that every Indian must speak every one of the languages printed on an Indian currency note, or read or write them?

I feel sorry for you when you try to deal with India, with such an abysmal idea about what we are and what you are dealing with. Smart remarks and gibes included.

Once you grow up and mature, we can have a conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Joe Shearer said:


> with such an abysmal idea about what we are and what you are dealing with.



Oh I know very well what you are and what we are dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## graphican

Windjammer said:


> *Kiran Naz also mentions something about Indian aircraft.
> *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098163230214631424



This lady would be a tough wife.  I don't like her style... it feels $hittish and reminds me of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098806355593437184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

Taimur Khurram said:


> Oh I know very well what you are and what we are dealing with.



The more I read your posts, the more I realise how little you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

This post effectively makes this future field hospital to be a major Indian target.
BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU SHARE.
IF YOU'RE A SERVICEMEN OR FROM A SERVICE FAMILY WITH ACCESS TO SUCH INFO/DOCUMENTS KEEP EM TO YOURSELF. 
DON'T PUT RELATIVES/FELLOW SERVICEMEN LIFES AT RISK JUST FOR SHOWING OFF ON SOCIAL MEDIA.


kahonapyarhai said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Cuz when you click on an aircraft in flight radar 24 it changes to red and shows blue trail to distinguish the airplane from others. Duh!!!


Windjammer said:


> Why does only C-17 appears red and also has a blue line trailing.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

According to Gen Amjad Shoaib, there is no unusual movement by Indian Army at the borders. Hopefully sanity will prevail, but still if Indian Army resorts to any mischief, they will find us ready, prepared and will have bloody noose INSHAALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Champion_Usmani said:


> May be some sort of exercise, cuz news are coming that Indian forces have asked modi not to escalate.
> 
> *بھارتی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف اپنی حکومت کو خبردار کر دیا*
> 
> نئی دہلی(ویب ڈیسک) جنگی جنوں میں مبتلا مودی سرکارکو ان کی اپنی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف خبردار کر دیا ہے۔
> 
> ضرور پڑھیں: بھارتی فضائیہ نے پاکستان کے خلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی کے خلاف اپنی حکومت کو خبردار کر دیا
> بھارتی جریدے کی ایک رپورٹ کے مطابق بھارتی فضائیہ نے حکومت کو جو رپورٹ دی ہے اس میں کہا گیا ہے کہ بھارتی فضائیہ کے پاس طیارے ناقص ہیں اور عملے میں بھی تربیت کی کمی ہے، 3 ہفتوں میں بھارت کے 5 جنگی طیارے حادثات کا شکار ہو کر تباہ ہوگئے، 3 بھارتی پائلٹ ہلاک اور کئی افراد زخمی ہو چکے ہیں، ان حالات میں پاکستان کیخلاف کسی بھی مہم جوئی سے باز رہنا ہی بہتر ہے۔
> 
> https://dailypakistan.com.pk/22-Feb-2019/929420



Bunch of wimps ....


----------



## Talon

Storm bombardier said:


> I downloaded flight radar 24 but i doesn't show anything
> View attachment 540909


It wont work if you download from black market.


----------



## NA71

Joe Shearer said:


> I wish you would stay out of this thread. My conscience was safely parked outside.


why don't you stay out of this forum instead of asking us? your media is busy airing comedy 24/7 ...enjoy your stay there.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Hodor said:


> It wont work if you download from black market.


[emoji12]


----------



## Chak Bamu

alphibeti said:


> You still here? I thought you might have died with shame that your 56" mass murderer couldn't do any thing yet. But I know you have not even an iota of shame. Shame is only for self-respected people. Indians are not among those in any case. But let me re-assure you we will give you more opportunities that your criminal PM could fool dummies like you around again.


You do not talk to Joe in that tone. Next one you shoot like this will get you a well-deserved negative rating. Clean up your language.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Joe Shearer said:


> The more I read your posts, the more I realise how little you know.



Cool.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

India has stimulated war situation at a higher level. Narrative is turned down globally. Now India needs some way out to secure its image in its public.
lets help India by giving them some script *Sir G Kal strike Part-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Cool_Soldier said:


> India has stimulated war situation at a higher level. Narrative is turned down globally. Now India needs some way out to secure its image in its public.
> lets help India by giving them some script *Sir G Kal strike Part-2*


modi is struck in his own tune . he cant go ahead and he can not go back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

asman se gira khajor main atka


Imran Khan said:


> modi is struck in his own tune . he cant go ahead and he can not go back


----------



## Rahil khan

Indian narrative has failed comprehensively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Maxpane said:


> asman se gira khajor main atka


take screenshot of my post he will find some way to make fool of indian public .


----------



## Maxpane

Imran Khan said:


> take screenshot of my post he will find some way to make chut1ya indian public .


lolll


----------



## Imran Khan

Maxpane said:


> lolll


he and so many of his right hand men and thinking day night how to get rid of it and they will sure find some way like last time we killed 202 Pakistanis without a single injury of our side .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

This is hilarious, couldn't resist to share


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098923684650250240


----------



## Arsalan 345

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/43...lackout-ordered-as-threat-alert-issued-in-ajk

https://www.ibtimes.co.in/pakistan-begins-war-preparations-hospitals-loc-residents-high-alert-792471


----------



## Joe Shearer

nahmed71 said:


> why don't you stay out of this forum instead of asking us? your media is busy airing comedy 24/7 ...enjoy your stay there.



Because this is one of the ways to reach out to the responsible elements in Pakistani society; but please don't worry, you are not being accused of being one of them.



Cash GK said:


> i want to do some charity to provide toilets in india to indian people. let me know how i can do



Write to Chhappanincheswar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Joe Shearer said:


> Because this is one of the ways to reach out to the responsible elements in Pakistani society; but please don't worry, you are not being accused of being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Write to Chhappanincheswar.


please bro just leave it . its not worth .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Joe Shearer said:


> Because this is one of the ways to reach out to the responsible elements in Pakistani society; but please don't worry, you are not being accused of being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Write to Chhappanincheswar.



You talk about sense?? You live in India right?

it would be better to reach out to your PM first. While you are at it, try to call some of your TAMATAR fascinated media outlets too.

Try your common sense magic talk with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tamiyah

I don't know about Lahore or other cities, But in Faisalabad Today there was unusual air traffic. Every five or ten minutes a jet passes-by. In usual routines there are only 1 or 2 all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Tariq

atya said:


> This is hilarious, couldn't resist to share
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098923684650250240


*Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!*


----------



## saiyan0321

nahmed71 said:


> .... sign of mental disorder....normal ppl left the place when humiliated
> 
> Try to reach out to your own janta....full of comedians



Don't talk to him like that..he is an honoured member here and can teach one a lot if you engage him in a discussion... He is the last person on this forum a troll and the forum would be left worse off when he leaves. those negative ratings are extremely unfair... 

@M Sarmad was right with his description of the rating system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TsAr

nahmed71 said:


> .... sign of mental disorder....normal ppl left the place when humiliated
> 
> Try to reach out to your own janta....full of comedians


Joe is a senior member who's posts and comments are an asset for this forum, kindly delete your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araz

Joe Shearer said:


> Darjeeling or Earl Grey? Unless you are the hard-core type who swears by Assam? My wife used to like Nilgiris, Kanan Devan to be precise, and I never could get used to it.


Years ago I had what I remember to be Chocolate flavoured Tea from India. In those days I liked sweet tea so it was very nice. Cannot remember the name though. As I have said before it is best keeping out of jingoism. People have forgotten the value of lives. Any person military or otherwise dying leaves parents and siblings and family who get destroyed by his/ her death. But what do people know when it is so easy to sit behind a computer and talk about tactical Nukes and taking dams out in Kashmir. I will just talk about the tea.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## NA71

TsAr said:


> Joe is a senior member who's posts and comments are an asset for this forum, kindly delete your post.


 i have deleted my post.....in respect of Joe's seniority ...Sorry Joe.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TsAr

nahmed71 said:


> i have deleted my post.....in respect of Joe's seniority ...Sorry Joe.


Thank you...much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

TsAr said:


> Thank you...much appreciated.


btw ... I bet age wise i would be the most sr. in PDF....probably.

Thank you TsAr for point out. This is what a new mind set in NAYA PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

nahmed71 said:


> i have deleted my post.....in respect of Joe's seniority ...Sorry Joe.



My dear fellow, I am an old water-buffalo with a thick hide. Don't worry about it. Water off a, umm, water-buffalo's back!



nahmed71 said:


> btw ... I bet age wise i would be the most sr. in PDF....probably.
> 
> Thank you TsAr for point out. This is what a new mind set in NAYA PAKISTAN.



Good gracious, what do you mean? Older than I am?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

araz said:


> Years ago I had what I remember to be Chocolate flavoured Tea from India. In those days I liked sweet tea so it was very nice. Cannot remember the name though. As I have said before it is best keeping out of jingoism. People have forgotten the value of lives. Any person military or otherwise dying leaves parents and siblings and family who get destroyed by his/ her death. But what do people know when it is so easy to sit behind a computer and talk about tactical Nukes and taking dams out in Kashmir. I will just talk about the tea.
> A



Only those who have seen and suffered the horrors and consequences of war have the wisdom to avoid it at almost all costs. Only fools rush in where the wise fear to tread. (The wise go and enjoy a cup of nice hot tea.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uzbi aka viper




----------



## araz

nahmed71 said:


> btw ... I bet age wise i would be the most sr. in PDF....probably.
> 
> Thank you TsAr for point out. This is what a new mind set in NAYA PAKISTAN.


Give us your age and find out.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

araz said:


> Give us your age and find out.
> A



Mental or physical age?


----------



## Joe Shearer

VCheng said:


> Mental or physical age?



Aaaargh!

NOW you're going too far! 

Why can't we talk about 'high alerts' and 'low levels' instead? Middle of the road, so to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SABRE

Joe Shearer said:


> My dear fellow, I am an old water-buffalo with a thick hide. Don't worry about it. Water off a, umm, water-buffalo's back!
> 
> 
> 
> Good gracious, what do you mean? Older than I am?



Pardon me, but now I am curious as to who is older on this forum? At 37 I thought I was quite old. Kept my participation quite minimum, even though I joined the forum in my younger days. So I just want to know what & who I am dealing with here


----------



## VCheng

Joe Shearer said:


> Aaaargh!
> 
> NOW you're going too far!
> 
> Why can't we talk about 'high alerts' and 'low levels' instead? Middle of the road, so to speak.



My thinking is used to roaming free, m'lord. Guilty as charged! 

===========================

On topic, I would say clearly that this present frothy fervor will die down soon, after having placated the internal audience suitably.



SABRE said:


> Pardon me, but now I am curious as to who is older on this forum? At 37 I thought I was quite old. Kept my participation quite minimum, even though I joined the forum in my younger days. So I just want to know what & who I am dealing with here



@Joe Shearer He is 37, quite old he thinks.


----------



## NA71

araz said:


> Give us your age and find out.
> A


Hmmm just to given an idea...I completed my engineering in 1994. and man after crossing 40...needs mental solace


----------



## syed_yusuf

SABRE said:


> Pardon me, but now I am curious as to who is older on this forum? At 37 I thought I was quite old. Kept my participation quite minimum, even though I joined the forum in my younger days. So I just want to know what & who I am dealing with here



37 is young my friend


----------



## Joe Shearer

VCheng said:


> My thinking is used to roaming free, m'lord. Guilty as charged!
> 
> ===========================
> 
> On topic, I would say clearly that this present frothy fervor will die down soon, after having placated the internal audience suitably.
> 
> 
> 
> @Joe Shearer He is 37, quite old he thinks.







nahmed71 said:


> Hmmm just to given an idea...I completed my engineering in 1994.



THAT'S old.

I'd been working 20 years.


----------



## Aasimkhan

Any updates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Joe Shearer said:


> THAT'S old.
> 
> I'd been working 20 years.


2nd most sr....i guess.


----------



## VCheng

Joe Shearer said:


> THAT'S old.
> 
> I'd been working 20 years.



You have a few years on me Joe, but not by much. Does being a grandfather count?


----------



## NA71

meanwhile its a hit on social media:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

SABRE said:


> Pardon me, but now I am curious as to who is older on this forum? At 37 I thought I was quite old. Kept my participation quite minimum, even though I joined the forum in my younger days. So I just want to know what & who I am dealing with here



I roamed around Darjeeling in 1957, when we stayed at the old, wooden Circuit House, that burnt down afterwards. We were in those parts until 1961, when my baby sister was born, more than a decade younger. Was taken by my parents to have chhang with the Kazi of Sikkim and the Kazini, the lady who claimed to be Mannerheim's niece, deadly opposed to Hope Cooke, the Gyalmo. I saw the Calcutta Polo Club Centennial Gold Cup tournament in 1961 won by a scratch team with Prem Singh, Col. Alec Harper, Brig. 'Hesky' Baig (who played for the PA and for a Karachi team), and, I think, Gaje Singh, against the fearsome Ratanada Wanderers, Hanut and his sons (Hanut played 9 goals at peak, but he couldn't be given 10, because that would equate the natural-born son of Pertaub Singh with HH Jaipur - that wouldn't do). I carried bags of woollen stockings to the railway station to hand over to jawans being shipped through to Assam in 1962. I watched Pakistani fighters fly over my school in 1965, after having attacked Kalaikunda. I watched from our terrace as Calcutta burned in 1968 and 1969, as the Naxalites killed a couple of hundred policemen. 

That ends fifty years ago.



VCheng said:


> You have a few years on me Joe, but not by much. Does being a grandfather count?



Oh, yes, it does.

Our common friend, Usman Sadozai, had this stunning thing to say when he saw Nikhil's pics.:

They say grandchildren are like the interest on your capital, you get to enjoy both. I can see that now. The joy of seeing your child being happy seeing her child being happy. Simple. Magical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SABRE

So we have babas, chachas, mamas, dadas, & nanas roaming the forum & yet the arguments come out as if we are having a fight on the street. Well, why not? It's all FUN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

Can you guys stick to the thread please. Everytime there is a new post, one feels that it's some sort of update lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muthanna

Windjammer said:


>


Wah


----------



## Muthanna

Windjammer said:


>


Wah!
Beautiful view.


----------



## VCheng

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh, yes, it does.
> 
> Our common friend, Usman Sadozai, had this stunning thing to say when he saw Nikhil's pics.:
> 
> They say grandchildren are like the interest on your capital, you get to enjoy both. I can see that now. The joy of seeing your child being happy seeing her child being happy. Simple. Magical.



What do I know? I have been practicing for nearly three-and-a-half decades. 

(And a few other things besides.  )

Grandchildren are indeed magical, not only for the reason you mention, but also in ensuring a future world as best as one could leave behind as a legacy. Therein lies the real power of their magic.

And on topic, that also includes avoiding wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Air Force is more active. Prolly as a deterrent to scare gangus and part of SOP(CAP) and reassuring the public of PAF vigilance.


In other words gangu apni awaam ko manjan bech rha hai. Aur PAF apni awaam ko yakeen dila rai hai k hum ap ki hifazat kr rai hain. Which is a good thing.


Abdullah Adees Ahmed said:


> I don't know about Lahore or other cities, But in Faisalabad Today there was unusual air traffic. Every five or ten minutes a jet passes-by. In usual routines there are only 1 or 2 all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

Muthanna said:


> Wah!
> Beautiful view.


Beautiful view to keep desperate warmongers under control.


----------



## Muthanna

Rahil khan said:


> Beautiful view to keep desperate warmongers under control.


Good for you.


----------



## SABRE

Joe Shearer said:


> I roamed around Darjeeling in 1957, when we stayed at the old, wooden Circuit House, that burnt down afterwards. We were in those parts until 1961, when my baby sister was born, more than a decade younger. Was taken by my parents to have chhang with the Kazi of Sikkim and the Kazini, the lady who claimed to be Mannerheim's niece, deadly opposed to Hope Cooke, the Gyalmo. I saw the Calcutta Polo Club Centennial Gold Cup tournament in 1961 won by a scratch team with Prem Singh, Col. Alec Harper, Brig. 'Hesky' Baig (who played for the PA and for a Karachi team), and, I think, Gaje Singh, against the fearsome Ratanada Wanderers, Hanut and his sons (Hanut played 9 goals at peak, but he couldn't be given 10, because that would equate the natural-born son of Pertaub Singh with HH Jaipur - that wouldn't do). I carried bags of woollen stockings to the railway station to hand over to jawans being shipped through to Assam in 1962. I watched Pakistani fighters fly over my school in 1965, after having attacked Kalaikunda. I watched from our terrace as Calcutta burned in 1968 and 1969, as the Naxalites killed a couple of hundred policemen.
> 
> That ends fifty years ago.



So you are Indian equivalent of our honorable Mr. Qaim Ali Shah  (sorry, a bad joke on my behalf. Or is it?). Honestly, I have no idea about all the things you have said. The only thing that caught my interest was you witnessing Pakistani fighters over your school. That must be something, to see enemy fighter jets over you. Us, the millennials have not experienced a fully escalated war between India and Pakistan. It's been both good and bad. Good because the two countries have held out this long. Bad because us the millennials in both countries have not learned the first-hand lessons of war & are susceptible to warmongering by media outlets, politicians, and militaries. I am quite sure all those beating the drums of war on electronic and social media will get their shorts knocked off when they hear an artillery shell fall near them. I hope the good continues to prevail even in the worst case scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

SABRE said:


> So you are Indian equivalent of our honorable Mr. Qaim Ali Shah  (sorry, a bad joke on my behalf. Or is it?). Honestly, I have no idea about all the things you have said. The only thing that caught my interest was you witnessing Pakistani fighters over your school. That must be something, to see enemy fighter jets over you.



We were outside on morning assembly, and heard a screaming sound (it was aero engines, though we didn't know). Suddenly two silvery shapes raced by at what we thought was treetop level; it wasn't, they were at least a 1000' high but going like bats out of hell. The total time visible couldn't have been more than five seconds. Actually, maybe less. They were turning steeply. Kalaikunda was due east of us, and they had probably completed a strafing run (the runway at K was wrecked and took a week to repair) and were in a hurry to get back.

Later, the headmaster, an AF Squadron Leader, showed us seniors (we were the second senior class, batch no. 2; Arup Raha was about ten or twelve years younger) aircraft silhouettes, and the hair rose on the back of my neck. Those were the dreaded Sabres. 

Earlier, from our bungalow in Lat Bagan in Barrackpore, we used to see Vampires and C-82 Fairchild Packets, funnily enough, both were twin-boom. The Packets had engines attached at an odd angle, and much much later in life, I realised that they were using JATO; that was the supernumerary jet engine. 



> Us, the millennials have not experienced a fully escalated war between India and Pakistan. It's been both good and bad. Good because the two countries have held out this long. Bad because us the millennials in both countries have not learned the first-hand lessons of war & are susceptible to warmongering by media outlets, politicians, and militaries. I am quite sure all those beating the drums of war on electronic and social media will get their shorts knocked off when they hear an artillery shell fall near them. I hope the good continues to prevail even in the worst case scenario.



You are lucky. It's all very well when it's drums and glory, it's different when the hospitals fill up. We were lucky, there were only battalion level actions (never reported anywhere) between Brigadier Torgul's border guards and the armed police reserve; basically, two sets of Bengali policemen shooting at each other with .303s. In the west, it was hospitals full of injured and dying soldiers.

That is why I keep suggesting both sides keep the peace, and because people think war is a great thing, there is a lot of hooting and patriotic strutting up and down. 

I am an agnostic, and wish I was not. Only God can help us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alee92nawaz

Joe Shearer said:


> We were outside on morning assembly, and heard a screaming sound (it was aero engines, though we didn't know). Suddenly two silvery shapes raced by at what we thought was treetop level; it wasn't, they were at least a 1000' high but going like bats out of hell. The total time visible couldn't have been more than five seconds. Actually, maybe less. They were turning steeply. Kalaikunda was due east of us, and they had probably completed a strafing run (the runway at K was wrecked and took a week to repair) and were in a hurry to get back.
> 
> Later, the headmaster, an AF Squadron Leader, showed us seniors (we were the second senior class, batch no. 2; Arup Raha was about ten or twelve years younger) aircraft silhouettes, and the hair rose on the back of my neck. Those were the dreaded Sabres.
> 
> Earlier, from our bungalow in Lat Bagan in Barrackpore, we used to see Vampires and C-82 Fairchild Packets, funnily enough, both were twin-boom. The Packets had engines attached at an odd angle, and much much later in life, I realised that they were using JATO; that was the supernumerary jet engine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky. It's all very well when it's drums and glory, it's different when the hospitals fill up. We were lucky, there were only battalion level actions (never reported anywhere) between Brigadier Torgul's border guards and the armed police reserve; basically, two sets of Bengali policemen shooting at each other with .303s. In the west, it was hospitals full of injured and dying soldiers.
> 
> That is why I keep suggesting both sides keep the peace, and because people think war is a great thing, there is a lot of hooting and patriotic strutting up and down.
> 
> I am an agnostic, and wish I was not. Only God can help us.


No war is going to happen. PDF fan boys are just having their usual hardon. Just play pubg with indians. They are nice


----------



## SABRE

Joe Shearer said:


> We were outside on morning assembly, and heard a screaming sound (it was aero engines, though we didn't know). Suddenly two silvery shapes raced by at what we thought was treetop level; it wasn't, they were at least a 1000' high but going like bats out of hell. The total time visible couldn't have been more than five seconds. Actually, maybe less. They were turning steeply. Kalaikunda was due east of us, and they had probably completed a strafing run (the runway at K was wrecked and took a week to repair) and were in a hurry to get back.
> 
> Later, the headmaster, an AF Squadron Leader, showed us seniors (we were the second senior class, batch no. 2; Arup Raha was about ten or twelve years younger) aircraft silhouettes, and the hair rose on the back of my neck. Those were the dreaded Sabres.
> 
> Earlier, from our bungalow in Lat Bagan in Barrackpore, we used to see Vampires and C-82 Fairchild Packets, funnily enough, both were twin-boom. The Packets had engines attached at an odd angle, and much much later in life, I realised that they were using JATO; that was the supernumerary jet engine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky. It's all very well when it's drums and glory, it's different when the hospitals fill up. We were lucky, there were only battalion level actions (never reported anywhere) between Brigadier Torgul's border guards and the armed police reserve; basically, two sets of Bengali policemen shooting at each other with .303s. In the west, it was hospitals full of injured and dying soldiers.
> 
> That is why I keep suggesting both sides keep the peace, and because people think war is a great thing, there is a lot of hooting and patriotic strutting up and down.
> 
> I am an agnostic, and wish I was not. Only God can help us.



Ah! a very interesting & captivating story. Hoping there is more to it. My mother along and my maternal grandparents lived in Lahore during the 1965 war & quite close to the place where air raids would take place. She has few interesting memories of it. She also found bomb debris (dropped from aircraft) near her home once.

Did you ever see C-199 Flying Boxcar? I know IAF operated them & they had taken part in the Indo-Sino war as well.

Luck is subject & relative. As one Indian military official wrote that both India and Pakistan have fought civilized wars. They have mainly kept the fighting limited to military-to-military combat engagement. But now there is a nuclear sword hanging over us. So we don't know who is luckier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

SABRE said:


> Ah! a very interesting & captivating story. Hoping there is more to it. My mother along and my maternal grandparents lived in Lahore during the 1965 war & quite close to the place where air raids would take place. She has few interesting memories of it. She also found bomb debris (dropped from aircraft) near her home once.



They are to be congratulated on coming out unscathed. I am glad to hear they came to no harm.



> Did you ever see C-199 Flying Boxcar? I know IAF operated them & they had taken part in the Indo-Sino war as well.



I thought it was the Packet we used to see, but your reference made me do some basic homework; you are right, what I saw was a Fairchild, but it was apparently the C-119, the Flying Boxcar; the literature does not refer to the C-82 in India at all. What I remember is the very odd boxshaped fuselage, and the twin booms, and the odd fitment at the bottom of the fuselage, to the rear.



> Luck is subject & relative. As one Indian military official wrote that both India and Pakistan have fought civilized wars. They have mainly kept the fighting limited to military-to-military combat engagement. But now there is a nuclear sword hanging over us. So we don't know who is luckier.



Let us hope very hard that there is no nuclear war. It is an appalling thought.



alee92nawaz said:


> No war is going to happen. PDF fan boys are just having their usual hardon. Just play pubg with indians. They are nice



What is pubg?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Joe Shearer said:


> They are to be congratulated on coming out unscathed. I am glad to hear they came to no harm.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Packet we used to see, but your reference made me do some basic homework; you are right, what I saw was a Fairchild, but it was apparently the C-119, the Flying Boxcar; the literature does not refer to the C-82 in India at all. What I remember is the very odd boxshaped fuselage, and the twin booms, and the odd fitment at the bottom of the fuselage, to the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us hope very hard that there is no nuclear war. It is an appalling thought.
> 
> 
> 
> What is pubg?



PUBG is a video game.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayerUnknown's_Battlegrounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SABRE

Joe Shearer said:


> Let us hope very hard that there is no nuclear war. It is an appalling thought.



Indeed. But the probabilities would increase exponentially if war breaks out. There is absolutely no concept of bluffing on nuclear weapons use on the Pakistani side. Hope the sanity prevails over politics on both sides

Also, its very easy to get confused between the Packet & Flying Box Car. Box Car was derived from the Packet.



> What is pubg?



It's the worst thing to have happened to humanity after WWII. A video game designed to destroy the youth, especially the post-millennials and some pre-millennials as well. But it could serve as a good battleground for India-Pakistan armchair generals.

I must say, sir (British style), I have enjoyed this little talk with you. We should have such small talks between Indians and Pakistanis. Track 1 & Track 2 have not worked. Maybe Off-Track talks would achieve some friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alphibeti

Chak Bamu said:


> You do not talk to Joe in that tone. Next one you shoot like this will get you a well-deserved negative rating. Clean up your language.


ok



Cool_Soldier said:


> India has stimulated war situation at a higher level. Narrative is turned down globally. Now India needs some way out to secure its image in its public.
> lets help India by giving them some script *Sir G Kal strike Part-2*


Why? If a sickminded criminal creates hysteria and then get stuck with it, why should I offer my face to him to slap? Better let that idiot pay a good price for his stupidity.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

*Sound of Airforce Jets in Muzaffarabad AJK 2:43 AM 23 jan 2019

Threat is real . Armed Forces awake and ready.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

All senior high command of paf is sitting in ops room monitoring every moment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Champion_Usmani said:


> According to Gen Amjad Shoaib, there is no unusual movement by Indian Army at the borders. Hopefully sanity will prevail, but still if Indian Army resorts to any mischief, they will find us ready, prepared and will have bloody noose INSHAALLAH.
> 
> View attachment 540969





Aasimkhan said:


> Any updates?


khan baba, abi jan nahi laga hai.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

What if PAF launches a surprise attack in jammu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Foxtrot Delta said:


> What if PAF launches a surprise attack in jammu?


why do we need to do that?


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

XaZor11 said:


> that will defy all logic


Dg ispr did say if they sense its needed PAF might launch surprise attack on forward posts or airfields but yea i know pakistan ain't irresponsible. 

But then again surprises are very much required in warfare. 

Indians are crying udh udh



Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> why do we need to do that?



Good question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Dg ispr did say if they sense its needed PAF might launch surprise attack on forward posts or airfields but yea i know pakistan ain't irresponsible.
> 
> But then again surprises are very much required in warfare.
> 
> Indians are crying udh udh
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.


Well if they do attack but is repelled we are then justified in the decimation of their airbases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Joe Shearer said:


> I was missing you in the conversation.



You scolded me some few pages back for calling your society .... sadistic, superstitious, ignorant and extremists that wish violence. Oops did I dare saying the truth again 




Joe Shearer said:


> I went out to buy a health hose earlier today. Funny things; cold and wet but thoroughly necessary. There are some humans like that.



They sell those things in india? I thought there would be some lucky draw and winner gets to take it home ... going by the number of people that enjoy such luxuries in india.

So? Apparently the world is not listening and it appears narrative from Pakistan is getting much attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

I.R.A said:


> You scolded me some few pages back for calling your society .... sadistic, superstitious, ignorant and extremists that wish violence. Oops did I dare saying the truth again



It isn't that, exactly.

It's such fun to have apparently grown up people (on PDF, a 37 year old thinks he is the oldest member) behaving like kids. Refreshing change to have an entire nation behaving like Class VI, but we do need a few standard bearers: it is so exhausting to track a large mass of demented kids.



> They sell those things in india? I thought there would be some lucky draw and winner gets to take it home ... going by the number of people that enjoy such luxuries in india.



Something like that. 



> So? Apparently the world is not listening and it appears narrative from Pakistan is getting much attention.



On the contrary, everyone we talked to was sympathetic but bored of the situation: the world has known what it is since Daniel Pearl. They want to know what they can do to help and they've been told.


----------



## I.R.A

Joe Shearer said:


> On the contrary, everyone we talked to was sympathetic but bored of the situation: the world has known what it is since Daniel Pearl. They want to know what they can do to help and they've been told.



Pakistan too was sympathetic and may be few still are (which sadly india as usual didn't bother to care for and notice) ...... until we were faced with usual hysteria and war mongering. You don't have to go to far places ...... when solution lies near. Mend some policies and the way you think .... may be we can have a better future for this region.

Can we not involve "WoT" and what happened related to it in what happens exclusively between the two of us? Those nations were here for their own interests and goals ....... india basing its interests and using after effects of "WoT" to malign Pakistan is childish you know. You haven't been successful in isolating Pakistan at all, the world needs Pakistan, so you better start talking to us. Please don't mind my foul mouth but sometimes I feel like india behaves like a gf that wants a hardcore makeup sex before she is on talking terms with you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Valar. said:


> He is old fart bangali who has so much free time on his hand thanks to retirement and all he does is derail every fkn thread, mess with people and then give negative ratings.


You can ridicule him all you want, maybe that's how you treat people older than you or maybe you have been groomed to do so. Being Old he has something that you can never have, even if you are more intelligent, more powerful, more talented than him and that something is experience of life, spending more years on earth. Bear in mind you will get old someday also, if you don't conk off young and you will be treated the same way you treated people older than you. I see "thoroughness of wit" in him, maybe you can learn at least one good attribute from him if you find other attributes unworthy. 

You are of the opinion that he derails threads, messes with people and gives negative ratings, then what have you done about it ? You haven't and you can't, because not only his experience gives him edge, but i have seen his posts and I know he will discuss a lot on-topic if you really discuss with him, which gives you a chance to learn also.

If i can give you any advice (your ego permitting), try to learn and absorb as much as you can from knowledgeable members on PDF, Joe included. A lot of information comes here for free. Don't worry if its an Indian, Chinese, Turkish, Russian, Bengali etc. If you say Joe has free time on his hands, you should make use of his time. Engage him in technical, philosophical, geo-strategic etc discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Valar.

Signalian said:


> You can ridicule him all you want, maybe that's how you treat people older than you or maybe you have been groomed to do so. Being Old he has something that you can never have, even if you are more intelligent, more powerful, more talented than him and that something is experience of life, spending more years on earth. Bear in mind you will get old someday also, if you don't conk off young and you will be treated the same way you treated people older than you. I see "thoroughness of wit" in him, maybe you can learn at least one good attribute from him if you find other attributes unworthy.
> 
> You are of the opinion that he derails threads, messes with people and gives negative ratings, then what have you done about it ? You haven't and you can't, because not only his experience gives him edge, but i have seen his posts and I know he will discuss a lot on-topic if you really discuss with him, which gives you a chance to learn also.
> 
> If i can give you any advice (your ego permitting), try to learn and absorb as much as you can from knowledgeable members on PDF, Joe included. A lot of information comes here for free. Don't worry if its an Indian, Chinese, Turkish, Russian, Bengali etc. If you say Joe has free time on his hands, you should make use of his time. Engage him in technical, philosophical, geo-strategic etc discussions.



He's too boring for my taste and so are you (no offence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Foxtrot Delta said:


> *Sound of Airforce Jets in Muzaffarabad AJK 2:43 AM 23 jan 2019
> 
> Threat is real . Armed Forces awake and ready.*



Till now no action from Indian military in terms of Cold Start shows that the doctrine have failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Signalian said:


> You can ridicule him all you want, maybe that's how you treat people older than you or maybe you have been groomed to do so. Being Old he has something that you can never have, even if you are more intelligent, more powerful, more talented than him and that something is experience of life, spending more years on earth. Bear in mind you will get old someday also, if you don't conk off young and you will be treated the same way you treated people older than you. I see "thoroughness of wit" in him, maybe you can learn at least one good attribute from him if you find other attributes unworthy.
> 
> You are of the opinion that he derails threads, messes with people and gives negative ratings, then what have you done about it ? You haven't and you can't, because not only his experience gives him edge, but i have seen his posts and I know he will discuss a lot on-topic if you really discuss with him, which gives you a chance to learn also.
> 
> If i can give you any advice (your ego permitting), try to learn and absorb as much as you can from knowledgeable members on PDF, Joe included. A lot of information comes here for free. Don't worry if its an Indian, Chinese, Turkish, Russian, Bengali etc. If you say Joe has free time on his hands, you should make use of his time. Engage him in technical, philosophical, geo-strategic etc discussions.



Wrong. If you want knowledge then increase your reading. His experience is shaped by his own biases. You become intellectually subjugated to the person whom you consider a source of knowledge. And he will gladly lead any rats he finds until they fall into the metaphorical river. Stop acting his advocate. Did you serve under his command in the Indian army?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

CriticalThought said:


> Wrong. If you want knowledge then increase your reading. His experience is shaped by his own biases. You become intellectually subjugated to the person whom you consider a source of knowledge. And he will gladly lead any rats he finds until they fall into the metaphorical river.


I said Experience. Yes get knowledge from books but they wont give you experience.



> Stop acting his advocate.


Giving an advice doesn't make an advocate.



> Did you serve under his command in the Indian army?


Biased view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Basel said:


> Till now no action from Indian military in terms of Cold Start shows that the doctrine have failed.


They are looking for assurances which they wont get any. That is why no action. 
They want US assurance that Pakistan will not hit back, guess what Pakistan has already made clear that we will not think about hitting back, we will hit back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

IceCold said:


> They are looking for assurances which they wont get any. That is why no action.
> They want US assurance that Pakistan will not hit back, guess what Pakistan has already made clear that we will not think about hitting back, we will hit back.


Trump just gave a few statements, guess they are on our side.


----------



## CriticalThought

Signalian said:


> I said Experience. Yes get knowledge from books but they wont give you experience.



What use is experience if it doesn't increase knowledge? There is no such thing as 'second hand experience'. If there is anything to be gained from someone else's experience, it is the lessons that person learnt. They will be tainted by his biases. The only experience a Muslim needs is the experience of Prophet Muhammad Sallallahu 'Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam and his Companions May Allah be Pleased With Them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Trump just gave a few statements, guess they are on our side.


Trump has to look after the US interest first and not Indians. Just look at how he made fun of Indian library in Afghanistan. Trump is a whitest and no amount of Indian sucking will change his vision of "Lets make America great Again"
Didnt he just put duties on Indian goods that were enjoying duty free access? This should tell Indians a thing or two but they are too occupied in their own propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

I.R.A said:


> Pakistan too was sympathetic and may be few still are (which sadly india as usual didn't bother to care for and notice) ......



No, no, we did notice the tidal wave of sympathy and understanding, particularly in view of your nation having suffered more than its share of terrorism. It was almost too much to handle.



> until we were faced with usual hysteria and war mongering.



Tera kutta kutta, aur mera kutta Tommy. Rizvi doesn't matter; politicians on a sticky wicket, having got a bloody nose in three of their most supportive states, facing a general election, do matter. Your logic is, as I might already have mentioned, cold and wet and thoroughly necessary. What I forgot last time was the judicious admixture of jetsam.



> You don't have to go to far places ...... when solution lies near. Mend some policies and the way you think .... may be we can have a better future for this region.



We must be in an echo chamber; this seems to be echoing.

What was it again? Mend some policies and the way you think - maybe we can have a better future for this region. Hmm, something to that.



> Can we not involve "WoT" and what happened related to it in what happens exclusively between the two of us? Those nations were here for their own interests and goals ....... india basing its interests and using after effects of "WoT" to malign Pakistan is childish you know. You haven't been successful in isolating Pakistan at all, the world needs Pakistan, so you better start talking to us.



The fact that Pakistan has taken this behaviour, of mixing the clandestine and underhand with the unctuousness of the utmost probity and responsibility, from its inception was not known to those nations until it was too late; as long as it was directed at India, it did not matter to them. Only when they suffered grievous losses themselves did they suddenly discover this duplicitous behaviour.

Ultimately, it is not we who need to isolate Pakistan; from past experience, Pakistan does a superb job of it on her own. You are right in that respect, there is no need for this stress and strain.



> Please don't mind my foul mouth but sometimes I feel like india behaves like a gf that wants a hardcore makeup sex before she is on talking terms with you again.



LOL. How could I possibly object? After all, you are only replying in kind; after the kind of uncouth language and patriarchal misogyny that drips from every post of mine, it is only just that once in a way, your urbane, suave persona is pushed to a side, and a feral version emerges.

Fair's fair; tit for tat. 

Or should I have been saying t*at for tit? But these finer points of how to school an errant girlfriend are your territory, no longer mine. I can only watch helpless with admiration as you and your compatriots resort to every kind of strategic manoeuvre and brazen it out thereafter.


----------



## Signalian

CriticalThought said:


> What use is experience if it doesn't increase knowledge? There is no such thing as 'second hand experience'. If there is anything to be gained from someone else's experience, it is the lessons that person learnt. They will be tainted by his biases. The only experience a Muslim needs is the experience of Prophet Muhammad Sallallahu 'Alaihi Wa Aalihi Wasallam and his Companions May Allah be Pleased With Them.


My mistake, please ignore my message that i replied to Valar.


----------



## CriticalThought

Signalian said:


> My mistake, please ignore my message that i replied to Valar.



When you reply on an open forum, many people read the post and can get misguided. It is necessary to call it out. It becomes a duty when a member who holds high esteem and regard makes the post.


----------



## Signalian

CriticalThought said:


> When you reply on an open forum, many people read the post and can get misguided. It is necessary to call it out. It becomes a duty when a member who holds high esteem and regard makes the post.


I have not misguided anyone. I do not plan to edit neither delete that post. Please ignore that post.


----------



## I.R.A

Joe Shearer said:


> Only when they suffered grievous losses themselves did they suddenly discover this duplicitous behaviour.



I have to be very cautious of your BP, age and all that. So I won't test you much. But this statement actually is very much deprived of thorough deep thoughts given to it. Its reflective of an ordinary common indian, without any rational behind it. Are you too getting mutated?

Mind my asking which nation (outside your favorites including Bangladeshis, Afghanis and iranians and their illogical claims and emotional slogans) have suffered grievous losses at hands of Pakistan and Pakistanis? Do you understand or you deny as a national duty that Pakistan is the major reason world having one super power only?


----------



## CriticalThought

Signalian said:


> I have not misguided anyone. I do not plan to edit neither delete that post. Please ignore that post.



Of course, you are entitled to do as you please. And I am entitled to not ignore any post as I please.


----------



## Joe Shearer

I.R.A said:


> I have to be very cautious of your BP, age and all that. So I won't test you much. But this statement actually is very much deprived of thorough deep thoughts given to it. Its reflective of an ordinary common indian, without any rational behind it. Are you too getting mutated?



Why should I avoid being grouped with other ordinary common Indians? It is the extraordinary, the uncommon Indians, the religious bigots and political extremists, whom I wish to have nothing to do with. 



> Mind my asking which nation (outside your favorites including Bangladeshis, Afghanis and iranians and their illogical claims and emotional slogans) have suffered grievous losses at hands of Pakistan and Pakistanis?



A tough one. 

Since you have eliminated all neighbours and former parts of your own nation, I am looking at the possibility of Brunei-Sarawak having suffered grievous losses at the hands of Pakistan and Pakistanis. 



> Do you understand or you deny as a national duty that Pakistan is the major reason world having one super power only?



Silly me!

All these years, I thought it was the Americans aiding and abetting the Mujaheddin, and the Mujaheddin themselves, who did the trick. My mistake.


----------



## I.R.A

Joe Shearer said:


> Silly me!
> 
> All these years, I thought it was the Americans aiding and abetting the Mujaheddin, and the Mujaheddin themselves, who did the trick. My mistake.



Yes silly you if you still think that Americans love doing things alone. 



Joe Shearer said:


> Why should I avoid being grouped with other ordinary common Indians?



We don't enjoy getting a positive image of an ordinary common indian, blame your media or majority that is here on Pdf.



Joe Shearer said:


> Since you have eliminated all neighbours and former parts of your own nation, I am looking at the possibility of Brunei-Sarawak having suffered grievous losses at the hands of Pakistan and Pakistanis.



So basically you got sympathy votes from the usual suspects, and not from the ones that matter. Please revise the curriculum of your educational institutes or ask for correct map of world ...... I will be glad to dispatch free copies to india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

The only war that has no meaning or end . Is on social media..

JUST WAR OF WORDS.. india vs pakistan..

India will do proxy vs pakistan proxys.
Thats all..
. These acts happen only when india is not willing to come on table talk on kashmir..

Or gives a cold shoulder..


Then some one turns the pressure cooker on...$$$
Things heat up again.. but stay below boiling point...
..we oil our jets.. they oil there jets..

The world starts to remember again. About kashmir...

The circle never ends..
Modi might look like an idiot.. but he will only give green light..to small limited pression strike....
No-open border war..

For pakistan...well...
Only coas matters...the rest are just muesum mommies siting in parliment....pm.cm.dm......show pieces for world......

After uri india was allowed surgical strike.....our army new it...ACCEPTED IT
And publicly denied it...
WIN-WIN FOR BOTH INDIA .PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

Joe Shearer said:


> My dear fellow, I am an old water-buffalo with a thick hide. Don't worry about it. Water off a, umm, water-buffalo's back!
> 
> 
> 
> Good gracious, what do you mean? Older than I am?


On the lighter note, so we have 2 water-buffalo's in the Forum now...



VCheng said:


> What do I know? I have been practicing for nearly three-and-a-half decades.
> 
> (And a few other things besides.  )
> 
> Grandchildren are indeed magical, not only for the reason you mention, but also in ensuring a future world as best as one could leave behind as a legacy. Therein lies the real power of their magic.
> 
> And on topic, that also includes avoiding wars.


Hmm, surprising I always thought you were in your 20's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Joe Shearer said:


> THAT'S old.
> 
> I'd been working 20 years.


Been working officially for 9 yrs but unofficially for 14yrs. I think though Bilal khan777 saheb and Niaz Saheb are definitely in the senior most category with Joe and me bringing up the rear of the column and Sir Fatman17 being in the middle somewhere.


----------



## IceCold

araz said:


> Been working officially for 9 yrs but unofficially for 14yrs. I think though Bilal khan777 saheb and Niaz Saheb are definitely in the senior most category with Joe and me bringing up the rear of the column and Sir Fatman17 being in the middle somewhere.


Sir 18 years to mugha be hoo gai hain professional life main with 10 years of experience in jobs and 8 years doing my own thing. What category i fall in?


----------



## NA71

I am with 23 yrs of pure professional experience in field ....if you add over time.....the experience will increase to 40 yrs


----------



## araz

IceCold said:


> Sir 18 years to mugha be hoo gai hain professional life main with 10 years of experience in jobs and 8 years doing my own thing. What category i fall in?


What I said was relevant in '94. Now I am nearing retirement and the British retirement is at least 65 although they want to drag us on till 68yrs. So they tax our hides away leaving nothing in the pocket for us to think of retirement. As thhey say jeeay maharani Queen Elizabeth Sarkar!. The only advantage is you don't have to que up to pay your bills and no rishwat or sifarish to get a job or getting fired from one. If you have a non english name you are in the bottom pile and you know it. Joe will get a much better reception here than I will till they see his face. Then all of us will be treated the same
A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NA71

the complete summary of last 48 hrs:

https://www.thequint.com/news/india...oia-sialkot-border-pulwama-attack#gs.djyb7Ktm


----------



## Reichsmarschall

XaZor11 said:


> that will defy all logic


we did that in 1965, surprise attack on Indian forward Bases and then again in 71 PAF was the one to officially start war by striking indian bases i wont be surprise if we do it again
before indians mount any proper attack take their main portion of force out with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

nahmed71 said:


> the complete summary of last 48 hrs:
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/news/india...oia-sialkot-border-pulwama-attack#gs.djyb7Ktm


The summary of this whole event in a nut shell.
A. Strike on Indian side.
B. Pakistani idiot claims we are responsible.
C. Indian Sarkar we will take action.
D.Pakistani Sarkar we will retaliate.
E. Indian Sarkar move forces near border. 
F. Pakistani sarkar starts flying planes left right and centre.
G. Indian Junta tells sarkar we dont have equipment for sustained war.
H. Pakistani economists tell Junta and sarkar we dont have money to go to war.
I. Both sarkars back down and claim moral victory. Indian people select the brave government, while 0akistani public stop abusing their sarkar for a few months. 
J. In the mean while the bhooka becomes more bhooka and the nanga becomes more nanga. The army top brass is rewarded on both sides with medals and cash. The sarkar loots more and the miseries continue. Mean while internet warriors on both sides indulge in a traditional mine is bigger than yours contest. 
This is the crux of all of these misadventures with no proof on either side of who carried out the attacks and who stands to gain the most from such a fracas at this particular time

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098982146163789824

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi768

too tight a formation, most probably some old pic. This isn't WW2, where you look at the sun and find a whole bloody wing of enemy fighters coming in tight formation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

araz said:


> The summary of this whole event in a nut shell.
> A. Strike on Indian side.
> B. Pakistani idiot claims we are responsible.
> C. Indian Sarkar we will take action.
> D.Pakistani Sarkar we will retaliate.
> E. Indian Sarkar move forces near border.
> F. Pakistani sarkar starts flying planes left right and centre.
> G. Indian Junta tells sarkar we dont have equipment for sustained war.
> H. Pakistani economists tell Junta and sarkar we dont have money to go to war.
> I. Both sarkars back down and claim moral victory. Indian people select the brave government, while 0akistani public stop abusing their sarkar for a few months.
> J. In the mean while the bhooka becomes more bhooka and the nanga becomes more nanga. The army top brass is rewarded on both sides with medals and cash. The sarkar loots more and the miseries continue. Mean while internet warriors on both sides indulge in a traditional mine is bigger than yours contest.
> This is the crux of all of these misadventures with no proof on either side of who carried out the attacks and who stands to gain the most from such a fracas at this particular time




If I had the power to give positive ratings then this would have gotten it. @Joe Shearer @scorpionx @M. Sarmad I think this is the most truest if statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Fighters over Islamabad right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

Jets roaring over Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Finally a jet over Islamabad too, couldn't hold myself to see one up in the sky till march.
Looked like f7.
Wasn't jf17 for sure, its sound is just on another class love it.


----------



## Areesh

araz said:


> The summary of this whole event in a nut shell.
> A. Strike on Indian side.
> B. Pakistani idiot claims we are responsible.
> C. Indian Sarkar we will take action.
> D.Pakistani Sarkar we will retaliate.
> E. Indian Sarkar move forces near border.
> F. Pakistani sarkar starts flying planes left right and centre.
> G. Indian Junta tells sarkar we dont have equipment for sustained war.
> H. Pakistani economists tell Junta and sarkar we dont have money to go to war.
> I. Both sarkars back down and claim moral victory. Indian people select the brave government, while 0akistani public stop abusing their sarkar for a few months.
> J. In the mean while the bhooka becomes more bhooka and the nanga becomes more nanga. The army top brass is rewarded on both sides with medals and cash. The sarkar loots more and the miseries continue. Mean while internet warriors on both sides indulge in a traditional mine is bigger than yours contest.
> This is the crux of all of these misadventures with no proof on either side of who carried out the attacks and who stands to gain the most from such a fracas at this particular time



The point b in your post isn't proven. Some random guy through some cell phone text has admitted responsibility. No proof that he was a pakistani.

You are a think tank. You should know that.

Not agreed with rest of your post either. But wanted to highlight that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Areesh said:


> The point b in your post isn't proven. Some random guy through some cell phone text has admitted responsibility. No proof that he was a pakistani.
> 
> You are a think tank. You should know that.
> 
> Not agreed with rest of your post either. But wanted to highlight that point.



Yes, it is rude to say that PAF would fly its jets 'left right and centre'. It is rude to say that this is just a farce when the soldier on the border actually spent a sleepless night on high alert so the rest of Pakistan can sleep peacefully.


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099253409444757505

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099252561821999104

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thunderr

Imperium lordship India should think for few seconds 56 inch chest Modi is just making them hoodwinked for the elections.War is not the way my friends , you can't do a jack of Pakistan, if we are ripped we will make sure to' gash you 2x .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

araz said:


> The summary of this whole event in a nut shell.
> A. Strike on Indian side.
> B. Pakistani idiot claims we are responsible.
> C. Indian Sarkar we will take action.
> D.Pakistani Sarkar we will retaliate.
> E. Indian Sarkar move forces near border.
> F. Pakistani sarkar starts flying planes left right and centre.
> G. Indian Junta tells sarkar we dont have equipment for sustained war.
> H. Pakistani economists tell Junta and sarkar we dont have money to go to war.
> I. Both sarkars back down and claim moral victory. Indian people select the brave government, while 0akistani public stop abusing their sarkar for a few months.
> J. In the mean while the bhooka becomes more bhooka and the nanga becomes more nanga. The army top brass is rewarded on both sides with medals and cash. The sarkar loots more and the miseries continue. Mean while internet warriors on both sides indulge in a traditional mine is bigger than yours contest.
> This is the crux of all of these misadventures with no proof on either side of who carried out the attacks and who stands to gain the most from such a fracas at this particular time



The funny thing is, even if we swap the countries in each of the steps listed, the whole process still remains just as true. 



TsAr said:


> Hmm, surprising I always thought you were in your 20's



Age is but a number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099253409444757505



Hearing them in H-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

CriticalThought said:


> Yes, it is rude to say that PAF would fly its jets 'left right and centre'. It is rude to say that this is just a farce when the soldier on the border actually spent a sleepless night on high alert so the rest of Pakistan can sleep peacefully.



And even more rude to equate Pakistani awaam with bharati awaam like it was done in that post.

It isn't Pakistani awaam who want to attack India and remove it from the world map

It isn't Pakistani awaam who are giving genocidal threats to Indians and Kashmiris

It isn't Pakistani awaam who are planning war strategies in TV studios

It isn't Pakistani awaam that is threatening to starve India by stopping its water

It isn't Pakistani awaam that is attacking helpless kashmiri students and traders in mobs

Indians are lunatics. Genocidal maniacs. Right from modi to some guy traveling in Delhi metro. Most of them are. Call them that. No need to equate Pakistanis with them just to sound fair. Our liberals love to equate both even if they aren't clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CriticalThought

Areesh said:


> And even more rude to equate Pakistani awaam with bharati awaam like it was done in that post.
> 
> It isn't Pakistani awaam who want to attack India and remove it from the world map
> 
> It isn't Pakistani awaam who are giving genocidal threats to Indians and Kashmiris
> 
> It isn't Pakistani awaam who are planning war strategies in TV studios
> 
> It isn't Pakistani awaam that is threatening to starve India by stopping its water
> 
> It isn't Pakistani awaam that is attacking helpless kashmiri students and traders in mobs
> 
> Indians are lunatics. Genocidal maniacs. Right from modi to some guy traveling in Delhi metro. Most of them are. Call them that. No need to equate Pakistanis with them just to sound fair. Our liberals love to equate both even if they aren't clearly.



+1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Dg ispr did say if they sense its needed PAF might launch surprise attack on forward posts or airfields but yea i know pakistan ain't irresponsible.
> 
> But then again surprises are very much required in warfare.
> 
> Indians are crying udh udh
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.



this surprise is something else.this could be a secret weapon or EW systems or pakistani air strike before iaf can even launch a missile.it could be anything.problem isn't over yet.india will do anything this time.we must focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SABRE

Preventive strikes are very risky. Controlled pre-emption could be a better option, but dangerous nonetheless. If I am to follow such as path I would order combat engagement as soon as India violates early warning rules dictated in the bilateral and international agreements. We should have airborne early warning systems & quick response fighter groups circle the national airspace. This is a costly method but PAF seems to be doing it anyway. As soon as IAF jets violate the 10Km rule all bets should be off for PAF. Within 5km parameters, pilots and air defence forces should be given fire-at-will delegated authority to launch BVR missiles & SAMs respectively to engage enemy targets. 

But my first option is that both countries engage in a dialogue. Its less costly & no one has to die.

This forum has hyped everything so much. I just keep looking outside my window to see if any PAF fighter flies through my area, only to remind myself later that I live in London  Lets tune down the hype friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099295039417712641


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099302580780437505

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Baghial said:


> The only war that has no meaning or end . Is on social media..
> 
> JUST WAR OF WORDS.. india vs pakistan..
> 
> India will do proxy vs pakistan proxys.
> Thats all..
> . These acts happen only when india is not willing to come on table talk on kashmir..
> 
> Or gives a cold shoulder..
> 
> 
> Then some one turns the pressure cooker on...$$$
> Things heat up again.. but stay below boiling point...
> ..we oil our jets.. they oil there jets..
> 
> The world starts to remember again. About kashmir...
> 
> The circle never ends..
> Modi might look like an idiot.. but he will only give green light..to small limited pression strike....
> No-open border war..
> 
> For pakistan...well...
> Only coas matters...the rest are just muesum mommies siting in parliment....pm.cm.dm......show pieces for world......
> 
> After uri india was allowed surgical strike.....our army new it...ACCEPTED IT
> And publicly denied it...
> WIN-WIN FOR BOTH INDIA .PAKISTAN



I'm beginning to like you. Where were you hiding all these days?



araz said:


> Been working officially for 9 yrs but unofficially for 14yrs. I think though Bilal khan777* saheb and Niaz* Saheb are definitely in the senior most category with Joe and me* bringing up the rear of the column and Sir Fatman17* being in the middle somewhere.



Exactly, except that I am dumfounded (I prefer this spelling) to find you are close to me. I thought you were in your richly matured 40s, perhaps I shouldn't say this, but like a ripe Cheddar. I think twenty times before commenting on any thread where these seniors* have said their say.


----------



## Baghial

Joe Shearer said:


> I'm beginning to like you. Where were you hiding all these days?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, except that I am dumfounded (I prefer this spelling) to find you are close to me. I thought you were in your richly matured 40s, perhaps I shouldn't say this, but like a ripe Cheddar. I think twenty times before commenting on any thread where these seniors* have said their say.





A dog in a kennel barks at his fleas — a hunting dog does not feel them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Baghial said:


> A dog in a kennel barks at his fleas — a hunting dog does not feel them.



No bark - PDF comment only.


----------



## Aasimkhan

Any news of air activity?


----------



## Joe Shearer

saiyan0321 said:


> If I had the power to give positive ratings then this would have gotten it. @Joe Shearer @scorpionx @M. Sarmad I think this is the most truest if statement



I SO agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Joe Shearer said:


> No bark - PDF comment only.



A termite can do nothing to a stone but lick it.-------------------- KEEP LICKING JOE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

araz said:


> What I said was relevant in '94. Now I am nearing retirement and the British retirement is at least 65 although they want to drag us on till 68yrs. So they tax our hides away leaving nothing in the pocket for us to think of retirement. As thhey say jeeay maharani Queen Elizabeth Sarkar!. The only advantage is you don't have to que up to pay your bills and no rishwat or sifarish to get a job or getting fired from one. If you have a non english name you are in the bottom pile and you know it. Joe will get a much better reception here than I will till they see his face. Then all of us will be treated the same
> A



The accent - it's always the accent that counts. The British are totally caste-ridden.



Baghial said:


> A termite can do nothing to a stone but lick it.-------------------- KEEP LICKING JOE



C'mon, gimme a break!

Water-buffalo => flea-laden dog => termite

So make up your furshlugginer mind!


----------



## alee92nawaz

SABRE said:


> Indeed. But the probabilities would increase exponentially if war breaks out. There is absolutely no concept of bluffing on nuclear weapons use on the Pakistani side. Hope the sanity prevails over politics on both sides
> 
> Also, its very easy to get confused between the Packet & Flying Box Car. Box Car was derived from the Packet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the worst thing to have happened to humanity after WWII. A video game designed to destroy the youth, especially the post-millennials and some pre-millennials as well. But it could serve as a good battleground for India-Pakistan armchair generals.
> 
> I must say, sir (British style), I have enjoyed this little talk with you. We should have such small talks between Indians and Pakistanis. Track 1 & Track 2 have not worked. Maybe Off-Track talks would achieve some friendship.


Why PUBG is so bad


----------



## araz

Areesh said:


> The point b in your post isn't proven. Some random guy through some cell phone text has admitted responsibility. No proof that he was a pakistani.
> 
> You are a think tank. You should know that.
> 
> Not agreed with rest of your post either. But wanted to highlight that point.


Bhai.
There are a lot of thingsI should know that I dont. So excuse an old man for not knowing what you think. However, the fact remains that unless any of the two rulers have gone totally mad no one will envisage a war between 2 Nuclear armed states. So the situation is going to die down.
Regarding your objection it is the same tactic as employed post 9/11 and on numerous other occasions. Everything was blamed on OBL within 15 minutes of the 1st plane hitting the twin towers. Where this news comes from or indeed whether it comes or not is unknown to lesser mortals like us. However the political benefits of this are reaped by the relevant side or sometimes both the sidss.
Please enlighten me as to who gains from such idiocy other than the political pundits and the news houses that make money out of inflating such news. In the subcontinent the News houses are the most corrupt bunch of critters around and every piece of news is highlighted based on the money made out of it rather than the veracity of it.
Lastly people have done the typical Pakistani awam vs Indian Awam when deep down there is no difference between the two and both sides are suffering through the same problems and made fools of by the polity. I dont want to stir the pot by saying anything against the army but tell me how are purchases of billions odf Arms justified otherwise if there was peace. So there is a lot more going on than meets the eye here.
A


----------



## Baghial

Joe Shearer said:


> The accent - it's always the accent that counts. The British are totally caste-ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, gimme a break!
> 
> Water-buffalo => flea-laden dog => termite
> 
> So make up your furshlugginer mind!





JUST DECIPHER ...........Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099324903042572288


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099325561736974337


----------



## Basel

War or no war, one thing is clear Cold Start doctrine have failed as India have given Pakistan to establish defenses again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alee92nawaz

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099324903042572288
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099325561736974337


Shakal dekho iski. Nowshera loc p kb gya?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099294499870777351


----------



## Baghial

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099324903042572288
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099325561736974337






kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099324903042572288
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099325561736974337






the only serious outbreak on indian side . is *hemorrhoids and diarreha.....with chronic constipation*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Very, very bad situation between India and Pakistan: Donald Trump*


India is looking at something very strong. India just lost almost 50 people in the attack. I can understand that too," Trump said, adding that his administration was talking to authorities in both countries.

"We're talking. A lot of people are. It's going to be a very, very delicate balance. There is a lot of problems between India and Pakistan because of what just happened," he said.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099319004399837186

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Baghial said:


> JUST DECIPHER ...........Joe Shearer
> View attachment 541249



Here we go:

Guy has more guns than he can fire;
Trigger-happy, no target but gun up and aimed;
Anglicised, elite, effete member of society who likes to play-act, and translate bombast into English from Urdu;
Very dangerous, because essentially out of touch with reality, and lives in 2 Dimensional world of posters.


----------



## Baghial

Joe Shearer said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Guy has more guns than he can fire;
> Trigger-happy, no target but gun up and aimed;
> Anglicised, elite, effete member of society who likes to play-act, and translate bombast into English from Urdu;
> Very dangerous, because essentially out of touch with reality, and lives in 2 Dimensional world of posters.



i see you clearly in my scope....when do u want to meet your cow


----------



## HalfMoon

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099324903042572288
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099325561736974337



It is really funny.

While people in Pakistan are preparing for a full scale war while people in India are busy with their normal daily routine.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Baghial said:


> i see you clearly in my scope....when do u want to meet your cow



Medium rare, baked potatoes with cream, and fried onion rings please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

alee92nawaz said:


> Shakal dekho iski. Nowshera loc p kb gya?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099294499870777351


One Nowshera is also in Kashmir


----------



## Windjammer

HalfMoon said:


> It is really funny.
> 
> While people in Pakistan are preparing for a full scale war while people in India are busy with their normal daily routine.


Hardly, what's triggered Indian is that despite all the rhetoric, folks in Pakistan are enjoying PSL.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HalfMoon

Windjammer said:


> Hardly, what's triggered Indian is that despite all the rhetoric, folks in Pakistan are enjoying PSL.



Pakistan moving its troops from its western border to its eastern border says it all.


----------



## Baghial

Joe Shearer said:


> Medium rare, baked potatoes with cream, and fried onion rings please.



is the cow pregnant????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

HalfMoon said:


> Pakistan moving its troops from its western border to its eastern border says it all.


Does it says anything about Indians moving their artillery towards LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alee92nawaz

Yeah i got it. But seems bullshit. War is unlikely. 


PurpleButcher said:


> One Nowshera is also in Kashmir


----------



## Joe Shearer

Baghial said:


> is the cow pregnant????



How would I know? You're the chef.


----------



## HalfMoon

Windjammer said:


> Does it says anything about Indians moving their artillery towards LOC.



So India moving a few artillery towards the LOC made Pakistan move its troops all the way from its eastern border to its western border?

I am liking it.


----------



## Windjammer

HalfMoon said:


> So India moving a few artillery towards the LOC made Pakistan move its troops all the way from its eastern border to its western border?
> 
> I am liking it.


No you are simply trolling in every thread, did PA announce it was moving troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HalfMoon

Windjammer said:


> No you are simply trolling in every thread, did PA announce it was moving troops.




I am not trolling at all. You can see who is here...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...-to-eastern-border-diplomatic-sources.603598/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/breaking-something-serious-happening-in-kashmir.603612/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paf-...ramble-reported-near-loc-media-report.603209/


----------



## Aasimkhan

War is war, there is nothing such as small scale war


----------



## Arsalan 345

HalfMoon said:


> I am not trolling at all. You can see who is here...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...-to-eastern-border-diplomatic-sources.603598/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/breaking-something-serious-happening-in-kashmir.603612/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paf-...ramble-reported-near-loc-media-report.603209/



we know there is danger that's why you can see troop movement.


----------



## Windjammer

HalfMoon said:


> I am not trolling at all. You can see who is here...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...-to-eastern-border-diplomatic-sources.603598/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/breaking-something-serious-happening-in-kashmir.603612/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paf-...ramble-reported-near-loc-media-report.603209/



Read the magic word.....and that is only if the situation escalates.

*Pakistan may bring force from western border to eastern border*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawad alam

A letter from Pharaoh to Modi.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Aasimkhan

Windjammer said:


>


When was this pic taken?


----------



## Goku-kun

Windjammer said:


>


a very serious question and I don't know why I'm asking but do you believe in the concept of Angels fighting from Pakistani side as there were rumours in 1965 war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

Goku-kun said:


> a very serious question and I don't know why I'm asking but do you believe in the concept of Angels fighting from Pakistani side as there were rumours in 1965 war?


If you have faith in God and your struggle is correct and you are prepared upmost what is possible then you can leave rest of the things to God almighty, Insha Allah he will help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

Aasimkhan said:


> When was this pic taken?


Today over Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fawad alam

Windjammer said:


>


A silly question, can we put additional Pl-12 in center?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099295039417712641
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099302580780437505


Which artillery gun is this? @Zarvan @Windjammer 
any idea guys?


----------



## NA71

HalfMoon said:


> It is really funny.
> 
> While people in Pakistan are preparing for a full scale war while people in India are busy with their normal daily routine.


People of Pakistan only watching PSL for some quality stuff....we are not preparing for war....India is no threat. PAF is just making sure that kids could not cross into Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Indian social media is abuzz with news and photos of Indian military Equipment movement towards LOC...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099345061438017537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Fawad alam said:


> A silly question, can we put additional Pl-12 in center?



I think they carry 2 because the radar can only guide two at a time. And if adding more, they might as well use the dual rack and carry 4 total.


----------



## Basel

HalfMoon said:


> So India moving a few artillery towards the LOC made Pakistan move its troops all the way from its eastern border to its western border?
> 
> I am liking it.



India has much larger force in IOK compared to Pakistan forces in AK so in war type situation PA will need reinforcements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

Champion_Usmani said:


> Indian social media is abuzz with news and photos of Indian military Equipment movement towards LOC...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099345061438017537


They are happy low grade hindus are going to be killed at LOC...but they dont know we will turn india cockroach residence this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44




----------



## Fawad alam

Basel said:


> India has much larger force in IOK compared to Pakistan forces in AK so in war type situation PA will need reinforcements.


All of my friends in my town including my self are ready to help our forces, at least we can fill magazines and shells and if required we will fight, Insha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099358840599003136

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fawad alam

HalfMoon said:


> Hahaha Who are the high grade Hindus?
> 
> Brahmin Kamal Hassan who called for plebiscite in Kashmir or Brahmin cricketers like Tendulkar & Gavaskar who called for cricketing ties with Pakistan.
> 
> You guys are a big joke.


It means there are two type of high grade Hindus, One are sensible and others are RSS Morons.


----------



## Hiptullha

HalfMoon said:


> Brahmin Kamal Hassan who called for plebiscite in Kashmir or Brahmin cricketers like Tendulkar & Gavaskar who called for cricketing ties with Pakistan.



Woah! So no one in charge.


----------



## HalfMoon

Fawad alam said:


> It means there are two type of high grade Hindus, One are sensible and others are RSS Morons.



The strongest defendants of Hinduism have always been the so called lower grade Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Goku-kun said:


> a very serious question and I don't know why I'm asking but do you believe in the concept of Angels fighting from Pakistani side as there were rumours in 1965 war?



I know a person who actually carried out research on the subject of divine intervention in 1965 and 1971 wars. He quoted many incidents from Pakistani and indian sides of the border which is a long story. In the end he concluded that there is strong evidence of divine intervention/help in 1965 but no proof in 1971. He reached the deduction that in 1965 Allah was helping us but in 1971 we were on our own. WaAllah ho aalam o bilsawab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawad alam

HalfMoon said:


> Hahaha Who are the high grade Hindus?
> 
> Brahmin Kamal Hassan who called for plebiscite in Kashmir or Brahmin cricketers like Tendulkar & Gavaskar who called for cricketing ties with Pakistan.
> 
> You guys are a big joke.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always become a suicide bomber.


Suicide is forbidden in Islam.


----------



## Hiptullha

HalfMoon said:


> The strongest defendants of Hinduism have always been the so called lower grade Hindus.



If the lower grade Hindus weren't strong defenders, they'd be lynched or beaten. Not a surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Aasimkhan said:


> When was this pic taken?


Two ship formation buzzed the Capital today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NA71

With cold response from world specially from US, India is about to launch massive operation cleanup in IOK ...boarder skirmishes have already started ....Media reporting


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099358840599003136




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099364279466315776


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099358840599003136


It was Boeing C-17 Globemaster III. Took off from Srinagar int Airport and went towards Jammu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

XaZor11 said:


> Pakistan moving heavy artillery and troops towards eastern border Nowshera? There were unconfirmed reports



Nothing officially as of yet in this regard. People misquoting previous statement that "Pakistan may bring troops to Eastern Border".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alee92nawaz

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099358840599003136


He's a chuuuu___


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Baat ye hai kay kisi men jang shuru karnay ki himmat hi nahi hai. 
Aur ye achi baat hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Goku-kun said:


> a very serious question and I don't know why I'm asking but do you believe in the concept of Angels fighting from Pakistani side as there were rumours in 1965 war?


Weren't Angels but other mukhlook. We your cause is right then anything is possible


----------



## Basel

Fawad alam said:


> All of my friends in my town including my self are ready to help our forces, at least we can fill magazines and shells and if required we will fight, Insha Allah



Don't worry bro Pakistan also have 600,000 reserve troops too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khatri_pune

I think the show down will be at so called "AJK"....
On rest of the borders will be on high alert and escalation only if PA wants it to expand......


----------



## Mutakalim

araz said:


> Lastly people have done the typical Pakistani awam vs Indian Awam *when deep down there is no difference between the two* and both sides are suffering through the same problems and made fools of by the polity.


Sir, Pardon me for my ignorance. If there is no difference between the two sides then why were we divided in two nations? Why dont we solve all the problems and just join them. I will take a strong exception to the highlighted words. Yes, problems on both sides are almost same, but we are different people. Politicians on both sides are just serving their own interest. However, we will never be like them and I dont want to relate myself to bharat maata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Champion_Usmani said:


> Which artillery gun is this? @Zarvan @Windjammer
> any idea guys?



105mm field gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Gillani88 said:


> Sir, Pardon me for my ignorance. If there is no difference between the two sides then why were we divided in two nations? Why dont we solve all the problems and just joint them. I will take a strong exception to the highlighted words. Yes, problems on both sides are almost same, but we are different people. Politicians on both sides are just serving their own interest. However, we will never be like them and I dont want to relate myself to bharat maata.


The problems relate to the suffering of the people. So apologies if my statement was misunderstood. But please do tell me are we really muslims as a nation? Islam from my understanding is a total system of life so are we really following Islam in every scope and sphere of our lives? Do we not cheat and lie, wathc the odd naughty movie, have that haram drink if no one is looking or steal if we can? Please do not take this personally but we do need to be introspective and I really want you to think about OUR collective nature. Is it Islam that we follow?
Umar RA said Introspect and assess your actions before they are assessed for you and weigh your deeds before they are weighed for you. So think very hard and then do tell me where will we stand as a nation in front of Allah izza wa Jal. As to the reason we got Pakistan and the reason we are living in it I once opened my mouth and got bashed badly so wont say it again.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

So Pakistan and India both are moving troops artillery and tanks on the borders??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

araz said:


> The problems relate to the suffering of the people. So apologies if my statement was misunderstood. But please do tell me are we really muslims as a nation? Islam from my understanding is a total system of life so are we really following Islam in every scope and sphere of our lives? Do we not cheat and lie, wathc the odd naughty movie, have that haram drink if no one is looking or steal if we can? Please do not take this personally but we do need to be introspective and I really want you to think about OUR collective nature. Is it Islam that we follow?
> Umar RA said Introspect and assess your actions before they are assessed for you and weigh your deeds before they are weighed for you. So think very hard and then do tell me where will we stand as a nation in front of Allah izza wa Jal. As to the reason we got Pakistan and the reason we are living in it I once opened my mouth and got bashed badly so wont say it again.
> A


Still the Purpose of Pakistan is not yet full filled, but still we have the foundation to do so, Insha Allah the time will come when people will understand that the purpose of creating Pakistan was a place to practice Islamic rules(The time will come Insha Allah), The persons who are opposing Islamic Sharia Laws will be held accountable for there actions one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

araz said:


> Bhai.
> There are a lot of thingsI should know that I dont. So excuse an old man for not knowing what you think. However, the fact remains that unless any of the two rulers have gone totally mad no one will envisage a war between 2 Nuclear armed states. So the situation is going to die down.
> Regarding your objection it is the same tactic as employed post 9/11 and on numerous other occasions. Everything was blamed on OBL within 15 minutes of the 1st plane hitting the twin towers. Where this news comes from or indeed whether it comes or not is unknown to lesser mortals like us. However the political benefits of this are reaped by the relevant side or sometimes both the sidss.
> Please enlighten me as to who gains from such idiocy other than the political pundits and the news houses that make money out of inflating such news. In the subcontinent the News houses are the most corrupt bunch of critters around and every piece of news is highlighted based on the money made out of it rather than the veracity of it.
> Lastly people have done the typical Pakistani awam vs Indian Awam when deep down there is no difference between the two and both sides are suffering through the same problems and made fools of by the polity. I dont want to stir the pot by saying anything against the army but tell me how are purchases of billions odf Arms justified otherwise if there was peace. So there is a lot more going on than meets the eye here.
> A



In reply to your post I would give you the current scenario

There are two nations

1 pakistan
2 india

Now out of these two nations, only one nation

1 is itching to attack another nation
2 wants to eliminate other nation completeky
3 wants to starve other nation by stopping its water
4 wants to disintegrate other nation
5 is doing war planning live in TV studios
6 is attacking helpless Kashmiris in their country
7 has made questioning their own government equal to treason
8 want to commit genocide of people who they don't like

I hope it isn't difficult which nation out of the two I am talking about here. It definitely isn't nazi Germany even though characteristics are completely same. So you can guess which nation I am talking about here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mutakalim

araz said:


> But please do tell me are we really muslims as a nation?


Sir,
That is the main problem, we are a crowd, with no direction and no sense of purpose. Purpose of our majority of politician, Generals and Bureaucrats is to improve their lifestyle. To move from Civic to V8, to move from house in a canal to a farm house. To act and behave like masters of this poor nation.


araz said:


> Islam from my understanding is a total system of life so are we really following Islam in every scope and sphere of our lives? Do we not cheat and lie, wathc the odd naughty movie, have that haram drink if no one is looking or steal if we can? Please do not take this personally but we do need to be introspective and I really want you to think about OUR collective nature. Is it Islam that we follow?


We only follow our wishes and desires. I am fully agreed with all your points.



araz said:


> Umar RA said Introspect and assess your actions before they are assessed for you and weigh your deeds before they are weighed for you. So think very hard and then do tell me where will we stand as a nation in front of Allah izza wa Jal. As to the reason we got Pakistan and the reason we are living in it I once opened my mouth and got bashed badly so wont say it again.


Let us pray that May Allah guide us to his path.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawad alam

Areesh said:


> It definitely isn't nazi Germany even though characteristics are completely same


Correct, India is a fascist country like Nazi Germans.


----------



## NA71

now look at this..... first TOI breaks this news And latter put red Fake on it.


----------



## Tps43

Paf is doing full war time deployment 
Things are getting serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan 345

Tps43 said:


> Paf is doing full war time deployment
> Things are getting serious.



i think this time,india will attack.also we need to focus on indian navy as well.they always want a role in any conflict against pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

araz said:


> The summary of this whole event in a nut shell.
> A. Strike on Indian side.
> B. Pakistani idiot claims we are responsible.
> C. Indian Sarkar we will take action.
> D.Pakistani Sarkar we will retaliate.
> E. Indian Sarkar move forces near border.
> F. Pakistani sarkar starts flying planes left right and centre.
> G. Indian Junta tells sarkar we dont have equipment for sustained war.
> H. Pakistani economists tell Junta and sarkar we dont have money to go to war.
> I. Both sarkars back down and claim moral victory. Indian people select the brave government, while 0akistani public stop abusing their sarkar for a few months.
> J. In the mean while the bhooka becomes more bhooka and the nanga becomes more nanga. The army top brass is rewarded on both sides with medals and cash. The sarkar loots more and the miseries continue. Mean while internet warriors on both sides indulge in a traditional mine is bigger than yours contest.
> This is the crux of all of these misadventures with no proof on either side of who carried out the attacks and who stands to gain the most from such a fracas at this particular time



Absolute nonsense.

Pakistan has nothing to do with Pulwama attack, nor has any Pakistani claimed responsibility for the attack.

India *will* take substantial - albeit mostly indirect - action.... and we will _retaliate_ ... and we will find ourselves increasingly ensnarled in a vicious cycle.

Pakistan and India cannot co-exist peacefully. A _decisive_ war is inevitable.




saiyan0321 said:


> If I had the power to give positive ratings then this would have gotten it. @Joe Shearer @scorpionx @M. Sarmad I think this is the most truest if statement



He couldn't have been more off the mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tps43

Arsalan 345 said:


> i think this time,india will attack.also we need to focus on indian navy as well.they always want a role in any conflict against pakistan.


I can predict something similar like 2001 2002 standoff .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aasimkhan

M. Sarmad said:


> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> Pakistan has nothing to do with Pulwama attack, nor has any Pakistani claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> India *will* take substantial - albeit mostly indirect - action.... and we will _retaliate_ ... and we will find ourselves increasingly ensnarled in a vicious cycle.
> 
> Pakistan and India cannot co-exist peacefully. A _decisive_ war is inevitable.



Haha, I just heard Modis latest speech, he is retreating. He just praising imran khan


----------



## M. Sarmad

Aasimkhan said:


> Haha, I just heard Modis latest speech, he is retreating. He just praising imran khan



Just wait and watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Tps43 said:


> Paf is doing full war time deployment
> Things are getting serious.



If it's war time deployment then why not seen movement of air defense units and other military equipment?

Also no deployment of air defense on key installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

There ia a standoff already


----------



## Basel

Arsalan 345 said:


> i think this time,india will attack.also we need to focus on indian navy as well.they always want a role in any conflict against pakistan.



I m surprised that Indian media has not shown option of blockade of Pakistani ports by IN which can be option and Pakistan should prepare to tackle it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

Aasimkhan said:


> Haha, I just heard Modis latest speech, he is retreating. He just praising imran khan




2A phat gia hay Modi ka, churi back in baghaal aur moon per ram ram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

Aasimkhan said:


> Haha, I just heard Modis latest speech, he is retreating. He just praising imran khan


When and where (location) did this speech take place?

The last speech he made was in _Tonk, Rajasthan_. Now I have zero interest in listening to his usual b.s. So please let me know which speech it was, because I seriously doubt that prick would ever praise IK.


----------



## Tps43

Basel said:


> If it's war time deployment then why not seen movement of air defense units and other military equipment?
> 
> Also no deployment of air defense on key installations.


How visionary of u that paf will shares pics on internet with us about ad units? 

Anyway that was my info I shared with u all here can’t go into details

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

M. Sarmad said:


> Just wait and watch


Yes enemy suddenly changing tone, it can be, enemy want us to believe that he is backing off so that we may be, u know relax.



Basel said:


> I m surprised that Indian media has not shown option of blockade of Pakistani ports by IN which can be option and Pakistan should prepare to tackle it.


Pakistan is fully prepared for it, that i can assure u, can't go into further details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Trailer23 said:


> When and where (location) did this speech take place?
> 
> The last speech he made was in _Tonk, Rajasthan_. Now I have zero interest in listening to his usual b.s. So please let me know which speech it was, because I seriously doubt that prick would ever praise IK.


I am talking.of same speech.
https://www-oneindia-com.cdn.amppro...lenge-to-imran-khan-son-a-pathan-2855907.html


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Tps43 said:


> I can predict something similar like 2001 2002 standoff .


You mean things will escalate at all borders, i mean LOC, Working boundary, International border?

No, i don't think so, i think Indians will restrict actions to LOC or Working boundary max, cuz this time i do not think that it will remain just a standoff, if things escalate to broader scenario. And Indians are not foolish to risk something, they can't control getting out of hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Copied from another member

What is funny is

Government of India says we have given Military a free hand while Indian Military says we will do whatever the government wants us to do. Both keep talking forever in a cycle with no action on the ground.


----------



## ziaulislam

Basel said:


> I m surprised that Indian media has not shown option of blockade of Pakistani ports by IN which can be option and Pakistan should prepare to tackle it.


That would be a stupid option. A blockade is a threat..and any country can assert that threat. Pakistan can call a reciprocal blockage too. Especially throw straite blocking all oil to india

If its going to be anything its going to a airstrikes or rapid cold start though india land/airforces are not good enough to do that ..

A1971 style naval surprise strike is possible but india might loose more if Indian ports are targeted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Champion_Usmani said:


> You mean things will escalate at all borders, i mean LOC, Working boundary, International border?
> 
> No, i don't think so, i think Indians will restrict actions to LOC or Working boundary max, cuz this time i do not think that it will remain just a standoff, if things escalate to broader scenario. And Indians are not foolish to risk something, they can't control getting out of hand.


The pattern of radar deployments I am seeing says otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Tps43 said:


> The pattern of radar deployments I am seeing says otherwise



Suddenly Indian journalists (at social media), since last 2 days, who were war mongering earlier, they suddenly have changed their tones, i mean they have stopped talking about things like 'we will attack' or 'sabaq sikhaen gay' etc.

i mean the rhetoric is missing, & they are more into diplomatic offensive mood against Pakistan. & it is sudden change since last 2 days, now some are even advising their public, things like, stop spreading rumours, don't create panic, rejecting any news regarding Indian Preparedness at LOC & else where.

So yes, it looks Indians are up to something & they want us to believe that things are getting calm down as times passes by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

@waz @The Eagle @Horus please close this thread, its based only rumors thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

This Pak India tension is all over social media, don't know the authenticity of this news, but can't be ruled out given the prevailing situation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099414020573065217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glockaholic

On a scale of 1 to 10 how likely is war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Glockaholic said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how likely is war



10.


----------



## Signalian

Goku-kun said:


> a very serious question and I don't know why I'm asking but do you believe in the concept of Angels fighting from Pakistani side as there were rumours in 1965 war?


Not really, though divine help is there.



Glockaholic said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how likely is war


Escalation is happening but war might not happen. India has been losing in FATA and Baluchistan as the insurgency has been successfully tackled. So now India is escalating the environment thus Pakistan shifts troops from Baluchistan and KPK towards east. This will thin out PA troops in KPK/Baluchistan.

IMO, if IA starts moving troops towards LOC, PA should move 1st Armored Div to Rahim Yar Khan and 6th Armored Div to Sialkot as check mate. These moves cannot be ignored by IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ali_Baba

PAF needs a deterrenc presence, but also needs to conserve flying hours for the main course. Given the large size of the India Airforce, they can cycle through their platforms and keep a reserve of flying hours in the bank but work on wearing down Pakistani flying hours and serviceability on their aircraft before attacking. 

A difficult decision, to determine when to respond and when not i guess.

The high flying tempo of PAF at the moment, will play into IAFs hands as aircraft will start to be needed to be serviced and maintained to keep them operational.

IAF has recently being working v. hard on their availability recently as they have of course been planning this setup for quite some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Glockaholic said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how likely is war



8


----------



## ziaulislam

Arsalan 345 said:


> 10.


Some sort of response..
War is less than 1

India cant engage in war. It learned that lesson in 2002 when it lost 100s of soldiers just repositioning it troops..

Air strikes is possible but problem is if that keads to war india will be in trouble ..so its looking for assurance from America and china to allow a face saving strike in Pakistan as they think Pakistan allowed USA to do in the past ..if it cant do so than it will do "sir G kal" strikes



Ali_Baba said:


> PAF needs a deterrenc presence, but also needs to conserve flying hours for the main course. Given the large size of the India Airforce, they can cycle through their platforms and keep a reserve of flying hours in the bank but work on wearing down Pakistani flying hours and serviceability on their aircraft before attacking.
> 
> A difficult decision, to determine when to respond and when not i guess.
> 
> The high flying tempo of PAF at the moment, will play into IAFs hands as aircraft will start to be needed to be serviced and maintained to keep them operational.
> 
> IAF has recently being working v. hard on their availability recently as they have of course been planning this setup for quite some time.


Ah..but what about the pilot shortage...india doesnt even has 1:1 ratio its 0.8:1!!!

Compare that to 2:1 ratio for PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Ali_Baba said:


> PAF needs a deterrenc presence, but also needs to conserve flying hours for the main course. Given the large size of the India Airforce, they can cycle through their platforms and keep a reserve of flying hours in the bank but work on wearing down Pakistani flying hours and serviceability on their aircraft before attacking.
> 
> A difficult decision, to determine when to respond and when not i guess.
> 
> The high flying tempo of PAF at the moment, will play into IAFs hands as aircraft will start to be needed to be serviced and maintained to keep them operational.
> 
> IAF has recently being working v. hard on their availability recently as they have of course been planning this setup for quite some time.


PAF enjoys flexibility with JF-17 (replaceable aircraft if losses occur), keep a tanker in air and fly AWACS for situational awareness. Fly out F-16 in skies if an alert is notified.


----------



## Basel

Tps43 said:


> How visionary of u that paf will shares pics on internet with us about ad units?
> 
> Anyway that was my info I shared with u all here can’t go into details



I have seen deployment of war time in 2002 & 2008 currently nothing like that also no air defense on key areas.


----------



## Glockaholic

But on Indian tv they were saying that Indian army can move very fast in side pak and will take days for PA to react .I hope it is not true


----------



## Signalian

Tps43 said:


> The pattern of radar deployments I am seeing says otherwise


To save ones's seat for next polls, roll out the soldiers and equipment from both sides, create a hyped atmosphere, and while the rest of the country is tied down with this hype, spend time with the party to carve out a plan for winning the polls. Classic !



Glockaholic said:


> But on Indian tv they were saying that Indian army can move very fast in side pak and will take days for PA to react .I hope it is not true


Quite the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ziaulislam

Glockaholic said:


> But on Indian tv they were saying that Indian army can move very fast in side pak and will take days for PA to react .I hope it is not true


Lol..how..it took months for the land troops to move

For rapid movement they need a big overhaul 100s of c130s and 100s of chinooks and whole logistic overhaul

But that is thr ultimate indian target



HalfMoon said:


> Pakistan moving its troops from its western border to its eastern border says it all.


Who said that ..Pakistan isnt moving any troops

Indian media and people have left modi no choice 
So "sir G kal" strike is must


----------



## mingle

ziaulislam said:


> Lol..how..it took months for the land troops to move
> 
> For rapid movement they need a big overhaul 100s of c130s and 100s of chinooks and whole logistic overhaul
> 
> But that is thr ultimate indian target
> 
> 
> Who said that ..Pakistan isnt moving any troops
> 
> Indian media and people have left modi no choice
> So "sir G kal" strike is must


This stand of with Pak will finish political career of Modi he underestimate new Govt in Pak.


----------



## ziaulislam

mingle said:


> This stand of with Pak will finish political career of Modi he underestimate new Govt in Pak.


He will claim a "sir G kal" strike
Unlike previous govt wherw back door deals were made(accepting kasab as a Pakistani) nothing of that sort is happening now


----------



## Glockaholic

Is there any conclusive evidence that the last surgical strike did really happen?


----------



## Signalian

ziaulislam said:


> He will claim a "sir G kal" strike
> Unlike previous govt wherw back door deals were made(accepting kasab as a Pakistani) nothing of that sort is happening now



you wouldn't believe this but there is a fictional India-Pak war 2019 posted in 2016 .

http://bill-purkayastha.blogspot.com/2013/08/armageddon-india-pakistan-war-of-2019.html

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/fiction-the-india-pakistan-war-of-2019.450076/#post-8701724

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

ziaulislam said:


> He will claim a "sir G kal" strike
> Unlike previous govt wherw back door deals were made(accepting kasab as a Pakistani) nothing of that sort is happening now


U can't hide these things now when whole world is looking at it plus if he strikes Pak will hit back so its not zero sum game game for Modi. Today he was asking khan let's eliminate poverty and ignorance at jalsa means give me a way out from my situation plz but khan is not interested to give him a way out.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


>


yes interesting delta wing plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alee92nawaz

Basel said:


> I have seen deployment of war time in 2002 & 2008 currently nothing like that also no air defense on key areas.


True. In 2008 there was much more movement, deployment e.t.c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Irfan Baloch said:


> yes interesting delta wing plane


J-10 or Mirage-3 or 5, it seems it has canards @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

pakistanipower said:


> J-10 or Mirage-3 or 5, it seems it has canards @Irfan Baloch


true brother true

cough cough
maybe super 10 cough

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan 345

https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/479822-Pulwama-attack-Foreign-office-Crisis-Management-Cell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

mingle said:


> U can't hide these things now when whole world is looking at it plus if he strikes Pak will hit back so its not zero sum game game for Modi. Today he was asking khan let's eliminate poverty and ignorance at jalsa means give me a way out from my situation plz but khan is not interested to give him a way out.


But indians will believe it..just like the last time ..everyone wants to believe Something it becomes easier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Irfan Baloch said:


> true brother true
> 
> cough cough
> maybe super 10 cough


sarcasm ??? @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ziaulislam said:


> But indians will believe it..just like the last time ..everyone wants to believe Something it becomes easier


What they gona believe? MODI hit and got hit back with bloody nose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

Any Updates?


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

4:23 Am 24th january. Sounds of jet aircraft can be heard over muzaffarbad. I think its a routine patrol by pakistan airforce now. Been noticing it for almost 3 days now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Avicenna

pakistanipower said:


> J-10 or Mirage-3 or 5, it seems it has canards @Irfan Baloch



Landing gear extended.


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1669

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jinn Baba

Windjammer said:


>





Irfan Baloch said:


> yes interesting delta wing plane





Irfan Baloch said:


> true brother true
> 
> cough cough
> maybe super 10 cough



That's clearly a Mirage  please dont joke, baykaar may excitement ho jati hai


----------



## gangsta_rap

dragon wings have a convex to them. thats a straight triangular wing of a mirage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Jinn Baba said:


> That's clearly a Mirage  please dont joke, baykaar may excitement ho jati hai


Absolutely true bhai i misunderstood


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Goku-kun said:


> a very serious question and I don't know why I'm asking but do you believe in the concept of Angels fighting from Pakistani side as there were rumours in 1965 war?



I heard this too many times...there’s mention of this in some books too. Ulema narrate that when India attacked Pakistan in 1965, pious people in Masjid e Nabvi Sharif saw Hazoor Pak صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ﷺ dressed in battle gear and they said Pakistan has been attacked and we are going to defend Pakistan. This is why the final battle with India is called Ghazwa e Hind because Hazoor Pak صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ﷺ will take part in it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

These kind of threads are the ones which are the fodder for Pdf traffic and which give goosebumps and feelgood vibes to young amateur minds.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Ok Charlie


----------



## Blueskiez 2001

Wa Muhammada said:


> I heard this too many times...there’s mention of this in some books too. Ulema narrate that when India attacked Pakistan in 1965, pious people in Masjid e Nabvi Sharif saw Hazoor Pak صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ﷺ dressed in battle gear and they said Pakistan has been attacked and we are going to defend Pakistan. This is why the final battle with India is called Ghazwa e Hind because Hazoor Pak صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ﷺ will take part in it too.




Our prophet Hazrat muhammad (PBUH) is no longer in this world. So plz do not indulge in such thinking as they have nothing to do with reality what so ever. Nothing like what u said happende during 1965. Our so called pious people in masjid think they have seen such thing, but there eyes and mind have played them. Why they think so i don´t know but my guess is to make them self feel they have a part of in the victory (which they off course they did not play any). That said people often misunderstand what i tell them, so to clarify my position please understand this: We as muslims are convinced of a devine force (Allah), all knowing and all powerfull. What happens in this world is that Allah helps them (through his laws) who struggle in his way by making them steadfast, disciplinned and united. That is what happened i 1965 - not som angels or hazrat muhammad (pbuh) coming down with some all powerfull weapon gear....

Take care and think about what is logic and what is superstitious...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

Wa Muhammada said:


> I heard this too many times...there’s mention of this in some books too. Ulema narrate that when India attacked Pakistan in 1965, pious people in Masjid e Nabvi Sharif saw Hazoor Pak صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ﷺ dressed in battle gear and they said Pakistan has been attacked and we are going to defend Pakistan. This is why the final battle with India is called Ghazwa e Hind because Hazoor Pak صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ﷺ will take part in it too.


Acha... To phir 71 ma harwaya kis na ? Kabhi koi dimag sa bhi soch lain aise news par yakeen kar k hi 71 hary they.. K choro training baby a jain gay help karny..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Ok guys according to Usman shabir PDF the real threat is stand off weapons that india could use against US on order to avoid loss of Men and materials so PAF will try to do.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

LOC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099537896430882816


----------



## Riz

Champion_Usmani said:


> LOC
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099537896430882816


Lol i saw a tweet with same video bharties claiming our guys responding pak firing at LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Champion_Usmani said:


> LOC
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099537896430882816



*@informed members. *
Who uses this machine gun? India or Pakistan?


----------



## Tps43

Basel said:


> I have seen deployment of war time in 2002 & 2008 currently nothing like that also no air defense on key areas.


U will see 2019 as well


----------



## alee92nawaz

Tps43 said:


> U will see 2019 as well





graphican said:


> *@informed members. *
> Who uses this machine gun? India or Pakistan?
> View attachment 541381


Kal ko pata lagay ga video Syria ki the. Kuch hony nahi wala. Bas kashmiris ko dhamka rahy hei .


----------



## Basel

Tps43 said:


> U will see 2019 as well



If it's done now then quite late deployment compared to 2002 & 2008.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Uri Khalana Sector LOC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099568237384294406

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099516543820619777
Streets of IOK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099596251413311488


----------



## Ali_Baba

Yawwwnn... hmm.. nice sunday morning here in the uk

Have we had the Indian S-U-R-G-I-C-A-L S-T-I-K-E yet ?


----------



## graphican

Ali_Baba said:


> Yawwwnn... hmm.. nice sunday morning here in the uk
> 
> Have we had the Indian S-U-R-G-I-C-A-L S-T-I-K-E yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

What’s the latest guys? Just heavy build-up to save face by India?


----------



## Leviza

Oh bhai logo 
Itni news kay baad ye cold start ko kaya ho gaya hai ? 
India media and awam ney social media per to cold start ki watt laga di hai 

Aek aek movement per nazaar hai aur social media per share hi rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Backdoor diplomacy has been started ...Pak MNA Mr. Rajesh reached India and met Indian FM....so attack of any sort is less likely now.


----------



## Kaniska

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> What’s the latest guys? Just heavy build-up to save face by India?



Article 35a is getting scrapped...So build us is happening due to that reason rather than intending 2 figgt war with u..


----------



## Aryan0395

Kaniska said:


> Article 35a is getting scrapped...So build us is happening due to that reason rather than intending 2 figgt war with u..


well the J&K govt has asked SC to defer the 35A hearing to a later date and not hold it tomorrow. Wish SC for once man up and doesn't delay the important issues.


----------



## Arsalan 345

i don't think there is any danger to pakistan right now.


----------



## Riz

Arsalan 345 said:


> i don't think there is any danger to pakistan right now.


Danger???


----------



## Ultima Thule

Arsalan 345 said:


> i don't think there is any danger to pakistan right now.


This thread is based on only rumors and should be close @Arsalan 345

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naahmad28

member.exe said:


> Could possibly be one those quad copters


The warmongering by Indian govt and media has escalated situation to new higher level, war is not the solution of anything still we are ready and waiting.
sanity must prevail no matter what. Peace for all ✌️


----------



## naahmad28

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> I heard that PAF jets broke sound barrier over lahore ? is this news correct ?


It is still rumour, city was Sialkot


----------



## Kaniska

Aryan0395 said:


> well the J&K govt has asked SC to defer the 35A hearing to a later date and not hold it tomorrow. Wish SC for once man up and doesn't delay the important issues.


Exactly...this is what i was trying to reflect attention od Indian poster here....If we are not confident enough to fight this unjustified 370 then why to blame Pakistan for everything....We as a nation are not decisive enough to determine who is our enemey....


----------



## Aryan0395

Kaniska said:


> Exactly...this is what i was trying to reflect attention od Indian poster here....If we are not confident enough to fight this unjustified 370 then why to blame Pakistan for everything....We as a nation are not decisive enough to determine who is our enemey....


well i believe that govt has made up its mind. 100 companies of CAPF, imprisoning separatist leaders and sending them to other states. J&K gov spokesperson made a futile attempt of justifying the notice to ration supplies that highways are getting shut due to weather, and its standard. But it has never happened before. And for once we dont see journalists like barkha and rajdeep screaming on top of their voice against the *brutality*.
Clearly something is cooking.
I really hope 35A and 370 get struck down


----------



## Kaniska

Aryan0395 said:


> well i believe that govt has made up its mind. 100 companies of CAPF, imprisoning separatist leaders and sending them to other states. J&K gov spokesperson made a futile attempt of justifying the notice to ration supplies that highways are getting shut due to weather, and its standard. But it has never happened before. And for once we dont see journalists like barkha and rajdeep screaming on top of their voice against the *brutality*.
> Clearly something is cooking.
> I really hope 35A and 370 get struck down



There are 5-10% of people who are stakeholder from India in valley....So by revoking 370 there is not any further loss that is waiting to happen...I hope BJP hov has the guts to do it...If they are just playing semantics then they are going to loose 2019 in anyway..


----------



## ZedZeeshan

My gut feeling is that India has started backing off...!!


----------



## Baghial

DONT WORRY- BE HAPPY WE R COMING BACK FROM AFG------- NEXT STOP------- DEHLI


----------



## Imran Khan

ZedZeeshan said:


> My gut feeling is that India has started backing off...!!


they just want to do a small firing shelling like last time to claim victory . nothing more


----------



## Aryan0395

Baghial said:


> DONT WORRY- BE HAPPY WE R COMING BACK FROM AFG------- NEXT STOP------- DEHLI
> View attachment 541529


65 mei be jaisalmer k plan the :/
tab to pas me he pakistan se the, nai aa paye, afg se kaise aaoge?


----------



## Baghial

Baghial said:


> DONT WORRY- BE HAPPY WE R COMING BACK FROM AFG------- NEXT STOP------- DEHLI
> View attachment 541529




MODI JEE TUSI KABRAHOO NA-------APNI FAUJ KOO KASHMIR BEJOOOOO---HUM NAIN SAB INTAZAM KAR LYI HA------- ABB BAGGNAIN NAIN DAN GY--------- AMREKI KUTTA TU AFG SEH BAAGH GY.



Aryan0395 said:


> 65 mei be jaisalmer k plan the :/
> tab to pas me he pakistan se the, nai aa paye, afg se kaise aaoge?




ABI TU 40 KUTTAY MARY HAIN---------- AUR TUMHARE ABAH JEE MODI KOO PEHCHAS LAG H HAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryan0395

Kaniska said:


> There are 5-10% of people who are stakeholder from India in valley....So by revoking 370 there is not any further loss that is waiting to happen...I hope BJP hov has the guts to do it...If they are just playing semantics then they are going to loose 2019 in anyway..


it was a gutsy move to go for 35A and 370.....BJP didnt need to and just firm actions would have put them in a sweet spot for 2019...but if they loose face in kashmir issue now, get ready to say hello to Congress, literally the most undeserving people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

ZedZeeshan said:


> My gut feeling is that India has started backing off...!!





WHAT DID U EXPECT FROM ENUCH?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryan0395

Baghial said:


> MODI JEE TUSI KABRAHOO NA-------APNI FAUJ KOO KASHMIR BEJOOOOO---HUM NAIN SAB INTAZAM KAR LYI HA------- ABB BAGGNAIN NAIN DAN GY--------- AMREKI KUTTA TU AFG SEH BAAGH GY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABI TU 40 KUTTAY MARY HAIN---------- AUR TUMHARE ABAH JEE MODI KOO PEHCHAS LAG H HAIN


hey @Oscar unnecessary use of derogatory language....
Reported.
Cheers


----------



## Baghial

Aryan0395 said:


> hey @Oscar unnecessary use of derogatory language....
> Reported.
> Cheers





YOU CAN STAY IN YOUR COUNTRY AND FORUM------- WE DONT NEED YOU -- BUZZ OFF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryan0395

Baghial said:


> YOU CAN STAY IN YOUR COUNTRY AND FORUM------- WE DONT NEED YOU -- BUZZ OFF


Unfortunately not ur decision to decide....


----------



## Baghial

Aryan0395 said:


> Unfortunately not ur decision to decide....


 BEGHARIATY IS FREE-------- U CAN USE IT



Baghial said:


> BEGHARIATY IS FREE-------- U CAN USE IT




YOU WON 1 ROUND
WE WON 1 ROUND

JUST CANT WAIT FOR 3RD ROUND.. 

INDIA WILL BE HIT- AND WILL NEVER KNOW FROM WHICH SIDE--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Baghial said:


> BEGHARIATY IS FREE-------- U CAN USE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WON 1 ROUND
> WE WON 1 ROUND
> 
> JUST CANT WAIT FOR 3RD ROUND..
> 
> INDIA WILL BE HIT- AND WILL NEVER KNOW FROM WHICH SIDE--


Behave this is not a YouTube channels to insult everyone, you could be banned here on PDF (permanently) @Baghial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

pakistanipower said:


> Behave this is not a YouTube channels to insult anyone, you could be banned here on PDF (permanently) @Baghial


sure boss--

i just cant forget many of relitives in kashmir- who have been suffering since 50 yrs- at hands of these indian security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Baghial said:


> WHAT DID U EXPECT FROM ENUCH?


sorry i did no understand the last word..?



Imran Khan said:


> they just want to do a small firing shelling like last time to claim victory . nothing more


Maybe not even this happen this time..


----------



## Ultima Thule

Baghial said:


> sure boss--
> 
> i just cant forget many of relitives in kashmir- who have been suffering since 50 yrs- at hands of these indian security forces


and don't fall to their (Indian) standards @Baghial


----------



## Baghial

ZedZeeshan said:


> sorry i did no understand the last word..?
> 
> 
> Maybe not even this happen this time..



check google ENUCH?


----------



## NA71

PAF chief in combat kit ..... visiting FOBs. Its not over yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Its not over at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

pakistanipower said:


> and don't fall to their (Indian) standards @Baghial



right boss-









*From the friendship of the lowly, nobody has benefited,
If one grows the grape vine over a keekar tree every bunch of grapes will be injured*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Baghial said:


> check google ENUCH?


Comon man...thats not the right word.


----------



## NA71

It looks like...on media Indian tone is changing but on ground they are building up...Now Pakistan media is repeating again and again "we are ready". On social media someone saying "Heat is coming" so whats going on LOC? any update?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Baghial said:


> right boss-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From the friendship of the lowly, nobody has benefited,
> If one grows the grape vine over a keekar tree every bunch of grapes will be injured*


Defy those Indians with logic and commonsense not an insult @Baghial


----------



## NA71

escalation Ladder - an interesting insight by India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

nahmed71 said:


> escalation Ladder - an interesting insight by India Today
> View attachment 541537


Nothing will happen, this for public consumption and elections stunt @nahmed71


----------



## Baghial

nahmed71 said:


> It looks like...on media Indian tone is changing but on ground they are building up...Now Pakistan media is repeating again and again "we are ready". On social media someone saying "Heat is coming" so whats going on LOC? any update?



Heat is coming------------- ? soon it will be summertime--40c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

pakistanipower said:


> Nothing will happen, this for public consumption and elections stunt @nahmed71



Right. but atleast they are making it full script for upcoming movie. Look at the threshold points for both sides 



Baghial said:


> Heat is coming------------- ? soon it will be summertime--40c


 hahahah on spot ...


----------



## Ultima Thule

nahmed71 said:


> Right. but atleast they are making it full script for upcoming movie. Look at the threshold points for both sides
> 
> 
> hahahah on spot ...


Yeah, you're on the spot sir @nahmed71


----------



## Baghial

pakistanipower said:


> Nothing will happen, this for public consumption and elections stunt @nahmed71



actually india is very afrais- that after usa- out of afg--
then- most jem fighters will come back-- and head for IOK-
THERE hands are already full with some dozen, jaish fighters in kashmir-
what if 500/1000 combat hardened in afg- come and join them- then wht?
thats why indian army orcherstrated this incident- -- to dig in before the tide comes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Baghial said:


> actually india is very afrais- that after usa- out of afg--
> then- most jem fighters will come back-- and head for IOK-
> THERE hands are already full with some dozen, jaish fighters in kashmir-
> what if 500/1000 combat hardened in afg- come and join them- then wht?
> thats why indian army orcherstrated this incident- -- to dig in before the tide comes



Most probably.


----------



## mshan44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099737623835361281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

mshan44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099737623835361281


Now this is something......


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

India might be moving troops and equipment in one region---but may pop up a surprise in another region---.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wa Muhammada

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> India might be moving troops and equipment in one region---but may pop up a surprise in another region---.



That’s what I’v been thinking .. somewhere where we least expected and have less forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mshan44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099641909268676609




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2064541513842903

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

The terrorist attack at Pulwama, killing 40 Indian soldiers, provides Narendra Modi a huge but risky chance to portray himself as the toughest politician in India. Atal Bihari Vajpayee’s victory in the 1999 Kargil war helped him win the next general election. Can Modi use Pulwama to do the same?

He must avoid military action, which could backfire badly. Far wiser would be new forms of political theatre, similar to his “surgical strikes” in 2016, in retaliation for the attack on our armed forces at Uri. That satisfied the public demand for action without risking dangerous escalation into all-out war.

Something similar is needed now.???????????????????????????

I call the surgical strikes political theatre because they were strategically empty and militarily only fleabites. In some cases, Indian troops went barely a kilometre or two into Pakistani territory. The damage they did was so modest that Pakistan’s first reaction was to deny that anything had happened beyond the usual border skirmishes. One Pakistani official sneered, “How is it possible that the target of a surgical strike has no idea it took place?”

This explained why Pakistan did not retaliate. Fleabites do not cause military escalation. However, the surgical strikes were portrayed by Modi, and hailed by the Indian media, as a great military success. It burnished the image of Modi as a strong leader who taught Pakistan lessons that earlier Congress governments dared not.

Once the euphoria abated, events soon proved that the surgical strikes were a strategic flop. They failed to check terrorism or Pakistani support for it. Insurgency-related fatalities in Kashmir actually went up from 267 in 2016 to 358 in 2017, and estimated infiltrations from 371 to 406. Civilian deaths increased by 166%. Now, the Pulwama attack proves that the surgical strikes have not deterred future attacks.

But even if the surgical strikes failed strategically, they constituted clever political theatre. A good politician satisfies the public blood lust and demand for revenge by finding solutions that soothe angry voters without risking dangerous military escalation. The surgical strike was good politics, even if strategically empty.

Between now and the elections, can Modi launch another surgical strike or bombing of terrorist camps in Pakistan? Very risky. After the last strikes, Pakistan warned of retaliation against even fleabites. It is on 100% military alert, every possible target is guarded, and contingency planning for retaliation is complete. Last time India took Pakistan by surprise. That’s now impossible.

If India attempts another surgical strike but suffers heavy casualties, Modi will be castigated by opposition parties, and could lose rather than gain votes. Ditto if Modi sends bombers across the border to hit terrorist camps, and Pakistani missiles shoot these down. Remember US president Jimmy Carter’s attempt to rescue US hostages in Iran in 1978? His helicopters were caught in a storm and crashed. He had hoped that a dramatic rescue would help him win the next election, but the fiasco ensured that he lost. This holds a lesson for Modi.

Pakistani PM Imran Khan has to defend his own tough image, and is determined not to allow an Indian victory. He is well armed and can inflict substantial damage. To begin with, a military exchange may be limited to military targets, but if Pakistan seems to be losing, Khan will surely raise the ante and attack economic targets. Pakistan’s missiles can easily smash nearby targets like Gujarat’s giant refineries and Bombay High offshore fields, crippling oil supplies. India can hit Pakistani refineries and power stations too. But even if escalation to nuclear weapons is avoided, the result will be massive mutual economic damage that does nothing to solve terrorism, and will probably worsen it.

One alternative is covert action to attack targets in Pakistan. This is unlikely to provoke military retaliation, and so reduces the risk of outright war. India must have undercover agents in Pakistan, but their effectiveness is unproven. All worthwhile targets in Pakistan are on high alert, so attackers could be decimated.

There remains innovative political theatre. Many old terrorist camps, or offices of terrorist leaders, may be mostly empty or inactive. Hence they may be unguarded or lightly guarded. Why not use covert action to blow these up, and then exaggerate the damage done and casualties inflicted? Much creative video manipulation is possible to give the impression of a major success. The media will readily lap up tales of victory, and opposition parties will look unpatriotic if they object.

This is only one example of theatre. Modi can doubtless think up others.

Is this too cynical? No more so than the surgical strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

aa ja balma tera intezaar hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Leviza said:


> Oh bhai logo
> Itni news kay baad ye cold start ko kaya ho gaya hai ?
> India media and awam ney social media per to cold start ki watt laga di hai
> 
> Aek aek movement per nazaar hai aur social media per share hi rahi hai



Bhai Cold Start ka Matlab Cold Start ab Cold koi start hota hai??


----------



## Verve

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> India might be moving troops and equipment in one region---but may pop up a surprise in another region---.



Flood ..


----------



## Baghial

Verve said:


> Flood ..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099663238961266692


----------



## araz

M. Sarmad said:


> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> Pakistan has nothing to do with Pulwama attack, nor has any Pakistani claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> India *will* take substantial - albeit mostly indirect - action.... and we will _retaliate_ ... and we will find ourselves increasingly ensnarled in a vicious cycle.
> 
> Pakistan and India cannot co-exist peacefully. A _decisive_ war is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't have been more off the mark.


Good luck with that war then. Funny that we existed together in reasonable state of existence from 48 to 65 with trade on going. If you have war then in 3 centuries there will be a region rich in coal to pick coal from. So what if it glows in the dark. Since 71 to date we have had problems occasionally with minor skirmishes but no frank war. You would wonder why!!!.
Incidentally I am getting increasingly despondent at the lack of intellect in the average reader but then who am I to dare to do so.
This forum is an opinion forum where you have a right to express your opinion as much as I have to express mine. I understand you dont agree with my opinion, but does that give you the right to call it nonsense?
Any ways please carry on carrying on.
A



Tps43 said:


> I can predict something similar like 2001 2002 standoff .


Kaka this wont last that long. This is election blustre and will die down with the election.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

nahmed71 said:


> View attachment 541534
> #ajanachlai


----------



## M. Sarmad

araz said:


> Good luck with that war then. Funny that we existed together in reasonable state of existence from 48 to 65 with trade on going. If you have war then in 3 centuries there will be a region rich in coal to pick coal from. So what if it glows in the dark. Since 71 to date we have had problems occasionally with minor skirmishes but no frank war. You would wonder why!!!.
> Incidentally I am getting increasingly despondent at the lack of intellect in the average reader but then who am I to dare to do so.
> This forum is an opinion forum where you have a right to express your opinion as much as I have to express mine. I understand you dont agree with my opinion, but does that give you the right to call it nonsense?
> Any ways please carry on carrying on.
> A
> 
> 
> Kaka this wont last that long. This is election blustre and will die down with the election.
> A




You, of course, are entitled to your opinions no matter how stupid or ill-founded they are but when you post nonsense on open forums do expect to get called out on your BS.

Pakistan has nothing to do with Pulwama Attack, nor has any Pakistani claimed responsibility for the attack.... So, please stop spewing nonsense.

Stop tainting everyone with the same brush. We are not advocating aggression or war, the Indians are doing so... We have every right to defend ourselves with all available means. 

And it's actually funny that you consider your own intellect to be above that of an average reader.. Your posts clearly prove otherwise...

Anyway, carry on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> India might be moving troops and equipment in one region---but may pop up a surprise in another region---.



i agree.this is a possibility.

https://www.indiatoday.in/magazine/...4-the-kinetic-alternatives-1461411-2019-02-22


----------



## Signalian

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> India might be moving troops and equipment in one region---but may pop up a surprise in another region---.


It will be naive to think that PA is not in contact with Chinese for surveillance on Indian movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VCheng

M. Sarmad said:


> Pakistan and India cannot co-exist peacefully. A _decisive_ war is inevitable.



I disagree. Pakistan and India will keep themselves in penury and abysmal social development until economic collapse, that is the only inevitable outcome of their present policies. Which side will totter first remains to be seen, but likely the smaller economy.

This present chest thumping will soon fade away like the froth on certain amber liquids.


----------



## Arsalan 345

M. Sarmad said:


> You, of course, are entitled to your opinions no matter how stupid or ill-founded they are but when you post nonsense on open forums do expect to get called out on your BS.
> 
> Pakistan has nothing to do with Pulwama Attack, nor has any Pakistani claimed responsibility for the attack.... So, please stop spewing nonsense.
> 
> Stop tainting everyone with the same brush. We are not advocating aggression or war, the Indians are doing so... We have every right to defend ourselves with all available means.
> 
> And it's actually funny that you consider your own intellect to be above that of an average reader.. Your posts clearly prove otherwise...
> 
> Anyway, carry on ...



everyone deserves to respond or write anything.he is pdf think tank consultant.he understands things better than us.kindly respect each other.we must not fight with each other.our enemy is india.focus on india my friend.


----------



## Ultima Thule

M. Sarmad said:


> You, of course, are entitled to your opinions no matter how stupid or ill-founded they are but when you post nonsense on open forums do expect to get called out on your BS.
> 
> Pakistan has nothing to do with Pulwama Attack, nor has any Pakistani claimed responsibility for the attack.... So, please stop spewing nonsense.
> 
> Stop tainting everyone with the same brush. We are not advocating aggression or war, the Indians are doing so... We have every right to defend ourselves with all available means.
> 
> And it's actually funny that you consider your own intellect to be above that of an average reader.. Your posts clearly prove otherwise...
> 
> Anyway, carry on ...


Bro nothing will happen, it just a election stunt, they (India) knows that Pakistan wasn't involved in Paulwama attack, keep calm he is the senior member @M. Sarmad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Arsalan 345 said:


> everyone deserves to respond or write anything.he is pdf think tank consultant.he understands things better than us.kindly respect each other.we must not fight with each other.our enemy is india.focus on india my friend.



It's pretty naive of you to believe that PDF Think Tank Consultants understand things better than others. You seem to have no clue about how PDF hierarchy works. 

And he should know better. No Pakistani has claimed responsibility for Pulwama attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

i think india will do something but i have no idea about their plan.
these two are good source of information.
https://twitter.com/Homesecpak
https://twitter.com/Natsecjeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Signalian said:


> It will be naive to think that PA is not in contact with Chinese for surveillance on Indian movement.


Dont we have real time access using beidou land based stations in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

VCheng said:


> I disagree. Pakistan and India will keep themselves in penury and abysmal social development until economic collapse, that is the only inevitable outcome of their present policies. Which side will totter first remains to be seen, but likely the smaller economy.
> 
> This present chest thumping will soon fade away like the froth on certain amber liquids.



Indo-Pak war is inevitable, it's only a matter of time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44

Indian Army camp in KUPAWARA District 5km from LOC. Notice the artillery placement and diesel storage shed.







Another camp in KUPAWARA, these look like H77 155mm Howitzers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Major Sam said:


> Dont we have real time access using beidou land based stations in Pakistan?


Own satellite surveillance capability is there but not extensive.


----------



## Ultima Thule

M. Sarmad said:


> Indo-Pak war is inevitable, it's only a matter of time...


why you're are such a warmongering mind, live in peace @M.Sarmad


----------



## Major Sam

Signalian said:


> Own satellite surveillance capability is there but not extensive.


We have limited satellites so only limited time slots available to focus on specific area. That' why we need Chinese help on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

pakistanipower said:


> why you're are such a warmongering mind, live in peace @M.Sarmad



Defensive war*

And a Man is naturally born to fight..


_Main Tujh Ko Batata Hun, Taqdeer-e-Umam Kya Hai
Shamsheer-o-Sanaa Awwal, Taoos-o-Rabab Akhir - _Iqbal


===========

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ۚ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ

60_. “And prepare against them whatever you can of (military) power and of war-horses, to frighten thereby the enemy of Allah, and your enemy, and others besides them, whom you do not know (but) Allah knows them. And whatever things you spend in the way of Allah shall be repaid to you in full, and you will not be dealt with unjustly.”
_
[The Noble Qur'an Al-Anfal:60]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

M. Sarmad said:


> Defensive war*
> 
> And a Man is naturally born to fight..
> 
> 
> _Main Tujh Ko Batata Hun, Taqdeer-e-Umam Kya Hai
> Shamsheer-o-Sanaa Awwal, Taoos-o-Rabab Akhir - _Iqbal
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ۚ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ
> 
> 60_. “And prepare against them whatever you can of (military) power and of war-horses, to frighten thereby the enemy of Allah, and your enemy, and others besides them, whom you do not know (but) Allah knows them. And whatever things you spend in the way of Allah shall be repaid to you in full, and you will not be dealt with unjustly.”
> _
> [The Noble Qur'an Al-Anfal:60]


Their will be no war in near future between India and Pakistan @M.Sarmad


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Indo-Pak war is inevitable, it's only a matter of time...



I find nothing wrong with this statement. It is realistic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

M. Sarmad said:


> Indo-Pak war is inevitable, it's only a matter of time...



Please do not be influenced by saber-rattling. That is done periodically only to keep the gullible riled up and satisfied with their poor lot in life. The international community simply will not permit such waywardness by a bunch of fools that think they are in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

M. Sarmad said:


> Defensive war*
> 
> And a Man is naturally born to fight..
> 
> 
> _Main Tujh Ko Batata Hun, Taqdeer-e-Umam Kya Hai
> Shamsheer-o-Sanaa Awwal, Taoos-o-Rabab Akhir - _Iqbal
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ۚ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ
> 
> 60_. “And prepare against them whatever you can of (military) power and of war-horses, to frighten thereby the enemy of Allah, and your enemy, and others besides them, whom you do not know (but) Allah knows them. And whatever things you spend in the way of Allah shall be repaid to you in full, and you will not be dealt with unjustly.”
> _
> [The Noble Qur'an Al-Anfal:60]



Kafir Hai To Shamsheer Pe Karta Hai Bharosa
Momin Hai To Be-Taeg Bhi Larta Hai Sipahi - Iqbal



M. Sarmad said:


> Indo-Pak war is inevitable, it's only a matter of time...


Haathi kay daant...khanay ka aur, dekhanay k aur.

Elephants teeth...different for eating, different (tusks) for showing off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

VCheng said:


> Please do not be influenced by saber-rattling. That is done periodically only to keep the gullible riled up and satisfied with their poor lot in life. The international community simply will not permit such waywardness by a bunch of fools that think they are in charge.




Pakistan and India are not just two countries, they are two Irreconcilable Ideologies.
A decisive war is inevitable

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

M. Sarmad said:


> Pakistan and India are not just two countries, they are two Irreconcilable Ideologies.
> A decisive war is inevitable



Well, look at other similar ideological rivals to see how a managed co-existence is always the better way forward. I am fairly certain that both sides will see, or be made to see, the light, if and when such a time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Update on situation????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

M. Sarmad said:


> Pakistan and India are not just two countries, they are two Irreconcilable Ideologies.
> A decisive war is inevitable


Big powers wont allow any war between two nuclear armed states, it might initiates world war-3/Armageddon or whatever you think, it wont be happen in my and your life bro, think realistically @M. Sarmad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

VCheng said:


> Well, look at other similar ideological rivals to see how a managed co-existence is always the better way forward. I am fairly certain that both sides will see, or be made to see, the light, if and when such a time comes.


Here we have issue of natural resources. Where one country wants to fully take over the resources and time after time bullying them . Water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Just to put the sheer absurd number of Indian hardware along the LOC under Western Command. Under 9 Corps IA, the Indian Army has the 2nd, 3rd and 16th independant armoured bridgaes. That's 132 tanks to counter 6th Armoured div of PA.

from https://twitter.com/Homesecpak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Arsalan 345 said:


> Just to put the sheer absurd number of Indian hardware along the LOC under Western Command. Under 9 Corps IA, the Indian Army has the 2nd, 3rd and 16th independant armoured bridgaes. That's 132 tanks to counter 6th Armoured div of PA.
> 
> from https://twitter.com/Homesecpak


Do you know how may Tanks does PA have in this area ? 

405 Tanks...........only of armored formations (Div and Indp Armd Bdes)


and i have not counted tanks of infantry Div's 

and by the way did you know that IA Regts usually have 59 MBT's instead of 45 MBT's. So 3 Indian Armored brigades will have 2 Regiments of armor each, which makes 354 Tanks, not 132 

But even lets say IA uses 45 MBT per regiment, that's 270 Tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan 345

Signalian said:


> Do you know how may Tanks does PA have in this area ?
> 
> 405 Tanks...........only of armored formations (Div and Indp Armd Bdes)
> 
> 
> and i have not counted tanks of infantry Div's
> 
> and by the way did you know that IA Regts usually have 59 MBT's instead of 45 MBT's. So 3 Indian Armored brigades will have 2 Regiments of armor each, which makes 354 Tanks, not 132
> 
> But even lets say IA uses 45 MBT per regiment, that's 270 Tanks.



real issue is not tanks but enemy on the border.they want to start a war.india is behaving like a psychopath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Arsalan 345 said:


> real issue is not tanks but enemy on the border.they want to start a war.india is behaving like a psychopath.


One more fact for you :

PA soldiers (all arms) are trained to fight for 72 hours straight before taking rest. This is inculcated in training doctrine and practiced on deployment to forward areas.

Try staying awake for 72 hours 

and officers too, missed that. Officers are trained in the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CriticalThought

M. Sarmad said:


> Pakistan and India are not just two countries, they are two Irreconcilable Ideologies.
> A decisive war is inevitable



There wouldn't be any bite behind the Indian bark if they didn't have iron clad guarantees from a super power: America. Current Indian aggression is a symptom of American grand designs against Pakistan. Which is why a war is inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GriffinsRule

mshan44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099641909268676609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2064541513842903


What a beautiful loadout for the Mirage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

people are uploading older videos of military moves and fighter jets with different titles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F86 Saber

Mrc said:


> Update on situation????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZedZeeshan

mshan44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099641909268676609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2064541513842903


Last video took my heart ...I love it


----------



## Maxpane

what a load on mirrage


----------



## ice_man

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> India might be moving troops and equipment in one region---but may pop up a surprise in another region---.



Hi Mastan,

Let them pop a surprise we will retaliate where ever they may attempt. Like Imran Khan said they may start the war but ending it will not be of their own choice. 

So yes retaliate we will. Hope there was a sane voice somewhere in the higher echelon in india sadly doesn't seem like it.


----------



## VCheng

HAIDER said:


> Here we have issue of natural resources. Where one country wants to fully take over the resources and time after time bullying them . Water.



Please keep in mind that Pakistan has never been able to prove any violation of the IWT by India to date.


----------



## Basel

Signalian said:


> It will be naive to think that PA is not in contact with Chinese for surveillance on Indian movement.



Yup, Chinese will not allow their investment to waist and that Indians don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

So all this talk of Cold Start for a decade, and when it actually comes time for a possible conflict we have weeks to prepare


----------



## Basel

mshan44 said:


> View attachment 541595



6th armor have Al Zarars which is not good to face T-90s.


----------



## Mutakalim

M. Sarmad said:


> Pakistan and India are not just two countries, they are two Irreconcilable Ideologies.


True, still many of our policy makers are not aware of our ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

M. Sarmad said:


> Pakistan and India are not just two countries, they are two Irreconcilable Ideologies.
> A decisive war is inevitable


OK my friend let us put up a little bet. If there is an all out war in the next 6 months I will resign my post and leave this forum. If on the other hand there is no war you resign!
Let us see who is right.
A



CriticalThought said:


> There wouldn't be any bite behind the Indian bark if they didn't have iron clad guarantees from a super power: America. Current Indian aggression is a symptom of American grand designs against Pakistan. Which is why a war is inevitable.


The bark is on account of the upcoming elections and the blustre will die down as soon as the elections come up. Forces may remain at logger heads and there might be the odd cross border firing but there will be no war.
There is talk of war in the sub continent as a part of the armageddon and I believe it will come but not now in my humble opinion. I am not a soothsayer but this is how I see it.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thinkingcap81

araz said:


> OK my friend let us put up a little bet. If there is an all out war in the next 6 months I will resign my post and leave this forum. If on the other hand there is no war you resign!
> Let us see who is right.
> A


@M. Sarmad has not said that a war will happen in the next 6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

ZedZeeshan said:


> Last video took my heart ...I love it



Watch this boss. You will understand the reason behind the last video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

thinkingcap81 said:


> @M. Sarmad has not said that a war will happen in the next 6 months.


He is hell bent on the inevitability of the war under these circumstances. So he should put his money where his mouth is. Open ended statements like war is inevitable are of no value without appropriate qualification.
And by the way why are you being his advocate here. I know what he has said and what he has meant.
A


----------



## I S I

araz said:


> If there is an all out war in the next 6 months I will resign my post and leave this forum.


Chances are, you may not be alive to call his bluff...


----------



## araz

I S I said:


> Chances are, you may not be alive to call his bluff...


That is neither in mine or his hand. I dont worry about that which I have no control over. I am ready for what comes my way In sha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

araz said:


> That is neither in mine or his hand. I dont worry about that which I have no control over. I am ready for what comes my way In sha Allah.


That's the spirit


----------



## thinkingcap81

araz said:


> And by the way why are you being his advocate here. I know what he has said and what he has meant.
> A



Not being his advocate here. You had given a time frame of 6 months and it is your firm belief that nothing will happen in 6 months. Since that person had merely said that there would be war, i thought that a 6 month bet of leaving the forum is a pretty inconsequential bet.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

araz said:


> OK my friend let us put up a little bet. If there is an all out war in the next 6 months I will resign my post and leave this forum. If on the other hand there is no war you resign!
> Let us see who is right.
> A



On a serious note, how old are you?


----------



## Kaniska

araz said:


> He is hell bent on the inevitability of the war under these circumstances. So he should put his money where his mouth is. Open ended statements like war is inevitable are of no value without appropriate qualification.
> And by the way why are you being his advocate here. I know what he has said and what he has meant.
> A



Nice to see some sanity in this thread and making lot of sensible statement....


----------



## Arsalan 345

time is passing fast for india.chances of war are now 1% but the buildup on border suggests that they will do something very soon.looks like they will use artillery just 10 days before election.we are already prepared and our air force is doing a great job.i think modi is doing all this drama for election.artillery fire before election and he will win the election based on the same old rule.


----------



## Mentee

Kaniska said:


> Nice to see some sanity in this thread and making lot of sensible statement....


Next time elect a leader with a family!!


----------



## Dil Pakistan




----------



## araz

M. Sarmad said:


> On a serious note, how old are you?


Old enough to have seen and remebered the 65 war.
A



thinkingcap81 said:


> Not being his advocate here. You had given a time frame of 6 months and it is your firm belief that nothing will happen in 6 months. Since that person had merely said that there would be war, i thought that a 6 month bet of leaving the forum is a pretty inconsequential bet.
> 
> Regards.


There is a reason for the 6 month margin. If you make a blanket statement you have to qualify it. Calling war inevitable but not mentioning a time frame is a value less statement. Qualifying a statement with a time frame gives one an idea of what he is thinking about as the reasons for this alleged war.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahassan

araz said:


> Old enough to have seen and remebered the 65 war.
> A
> 
> 
> There is a reason for the 6 month margin. If you make a blanket statement you have to qualify it. Calling war inevitable but not mentioning a time frame is a value less statement. Qualifying a statement with a time frame gives one an idea of what he is thinking about as the reasons for this alleged war.
> A




there wont be any open war scenario but high escalations might take up ... i pray nothing happens ....


----------



## YeBeWarned

seems like we wont be seeing any War or skirmish , Which is good that sanity prevails in our neighborhood .. but I think its high time that Indians should elect some sensible leadership and take IK's honest request to initiate peace dialog and resolve all Problems once and for all . 

Kashmir Issue
Siachen Issue 
Sir creek Issue 
Terrorism Issue
Sponsoring and funding Non State Actors 

Once all the above are resolved than ..

Restart trade between two countries and increase it to 50-100 billion dollars.
both Countries should restart the Train and bus service between the Lahore and Amritsar . 
Joint productions of Movies , Drama's and shows . 
Investments and Brand sharing 
Military Exercises 
Joint Naval Task force for Piracy 
Reduction of Nuclear Weapons by 50%

but its might be a dream and we may not see all of that happening in our own life times .


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100179216375693318

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Signalian

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100179216375693318


Reaction time being tested, noted and memorized.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100179216375693318


they came and just left? lol! hiss station ka maza lay kar ghar wapis ?


----------



## Jinn Baba

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100179216375693318



Why did the AWACs fail to detect IAF planes approaching LOC? Why did we wait for them to cross LOC before scrambling   why are we not violating India right now?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Jinn Baba said:


> Why did the AWACs fail to detect IAF planes approaching LOC?


The intrusion was detected, right. Could be AWACs or Ground Radar.



> Why did we wait for them to cross LOC before scrambling


Violation doesn't necessarily mean crossing LOC



> why are we not violating India right now?????


There are better strategies formulated inside Air HQ than conducting violations.



Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> they came and just left? lol! hiss station ka maza lay kar ghar wapis ?


They were detected and intercepted, what other choice did they have than to turn back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Signalian said:


> Reaction time being tested, noted and memorized.



Will remember how being detected. Got readings. They will have to work hard to beat this timing. Readiness is far high than they could expect. However, violation was merely to check any loop hole in security. Violation means crossing designated air space for military aircraft's which exist KMs before original LoC. They could have come close but detected and had no choice but to run for life.



Jinn Baba said:


> Why did the AWACs fail to detect IAF planes approaching LOC? Why did we wait for them to cross LOC before scrambling   why are we not violating India right now?????



Violation also means, coming close to exact border. There is an agreed airspace on both sides of border ,to not fly Military aircraft which is in KMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

The Eagle said:


> Will remember how being detected. Got readings. They will have to work hard to beat this timing. Readiness is far high than they could expect. However, violation was merely to check any loop hole in security. Violation means crossing designated air space for military aircraft's which exist KMs before original LoC. They could have come close but detected and had no choice but to run for life.


The myth of superior SU30 MKI's and upgraded Mig-29's is being tested here. It doesn't matter if the PAF interceptors were JF-17 or Mirage III or F-7 PG or F-16, the fact is that any PAF aircraft shows up and IAF aircraft have to flee. Any stupidity by IAF will create trouble in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

PAF ready.


----------



## Mrc

They may declare this as shorghical shtrike


----------



## Taha Samad

Most likely a mission geared at gathering electronic intelligence. Intention being that Pakistan may activate its SAM / Sensors; which may give away their location and type. 

Pakistan know's this technique too so probably just scrambled jets and made IAF fighters go back.


----------



## ghazi768

Signalian said:


> Reaction time being tested, noted and memorized.


may be mock bombing runs on important locations on LOC


----------



## Signalian

ghazi768 said:


> may be mock bombing runs on important locations on LOC


Not really mock. IAF has set out on Modi's campaign.

IAF wants to conduct a strike, then report it successful on "BAT launching pads" and indicate "100's died while they were preparing to enter the valley".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan 345

dropped payload? what's going on?


----------



## ghazi768

Signalian said:


> Not really mock. IAF has set out on Modi's campaign.
> 
> IAF wants to conduct a strike, then report it successful on "BAT launching pads" and indicate "100's died while they were preparing to enter the valley".


yes, you may be correct but until and unless they strike, these are mock runs. I think, they have been conducting high altitude dashes and low alt approaches for days now, at times in numbers.


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

payload meaning?


----------



## Falcon26

Maxpane said:


> payload meaning?



Weapons.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> payload meaning?


Bro you are 2 year here on PDF and doesn't knows the meaning of Payloads, i am in shock @Maxpane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

pakistanipower said:


> Bro you are 2 year here on PDF and doesn't knows the meaning of Payloads, i am in shock @Maxpane


sir am confused . am not expert. is it fuel tank or bombs cuz both are in the category of payload


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> sir am confused . am not expert. is it fuel tank or bombs cuz both are in the category of payload


All, fuel tanks also consider as supplementary weapons @Maxpane


----------



## Maxpane

pakistanipower said:


> All, fuel tanks also consider as supplementary weapons @Maxpane


sir thats why i ask .


----------



## Vortex

PAF should have shoot the intruders even if they were back in Indian territory

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GriffinsRule

Vortex said:


> PAF should have shoot the intruders even if they were back in Indian territory


Why?


----------



## Vortex

GriffinsRule said:


> Why?


Just as a reminder for next time ?

I’m not an expert so I could be wrong in what I said of course


----------



## Falcon26

GriffinsRule said:


> Why?



Aggression occurred. Normal self-defense procedure


----------



## kursed

IAF dropped ordinance around Balakot. It was not a mere incursion. ISPR has also confirmed payload dropped. 2019, is not about dropping dumb bombs. PAF did not respond, this is beyond me?

Balakot is KP. Not AJK.


----------



## Mrc

Balakot is very populated place .. Dont worry we will find that payload... And show it to the world


----------



## Falcon26

Pakistan had an excuse for every major incursion into its territory. Most famous being the OBL raid where they came up with some ingenious explanations. Most likely the PAF will today claim that since the IAF “didn’t hit any target in Pakistan” there was no reason to escalate and target them. 

One has to appreciate the extent of Pakistan’s ridiculousness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

Falcon26 said:


> Pakistan had an excuse for every major incursion into its territory. Most famous being the OBL raid where they came up with some ingenious explanations. Most likely the PAF will today claim that since the IAF “didn’t hit any target in Pakistan” there was no reason to escalate and target them.
> 
> One has to appreciate the extent of Pakistan’s ridiculousness.




Pak shud respond to this


----------



## Falcon26

Mrc said:


> Pak shud respond to this



Don’t bet on it.


----------



## Mrc

Falcon26 said:


> Don’t bet on it.




Few missiles into indian kashmir wont b an escalation... They wont respond to that


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

So technically and tactically " The Surgical Strike " has been completed---enemy destroyed---all bombs hit target---no aircraft damaged---all aircraft returned home safely---.

Now---Pakistani boys & Girls---challenge that---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So technically and tactically " The Surgical Strike " has been completed---enemy destroyed---all bombs hit target---no aircraft damaged---all aircraft returned home safely---.
> 
> Now---Pakistani boys & Girls---challenge that---.



The first time I find myself agreeing with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valkyr_96

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100231826348617728


----------



## HAIDER

Mrc said:


> Balakot is very populated place .. Dont worry we will find that payload... And show it to the world


It's different Balakot, small village on the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Falcon26 said:


> The first time I find myself agreeing with you.



Hi,

For my motherland's sake---I pray that the Paf has the ballz and the myth of the " man behind the machine is real "---

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mingle

It's not bombs it's fuel tanks damages which shows a hasty supersonic escape



Falcon26 said:


> Pakistan had an excuse for every major incursion into its territory. Most famous being the OBL raid where they came up with some ingenious explanations. Most likely the PAF will today claim that since the IAF “didn’t hit any target in Pakistan” there was no reason to escalate and target them.
> 
> One has to appreciate the extent of Pakistan’s ridiculousness.


Don't be emotional they failed its not balakot KP its Balakot AJK just relax and wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Embarrassing...


----------



## Hayreddin

India Strikes Pakistan LIVE Updates: Pakistan on Tuesday alleged that Indian Air Force jets crossed the Line of Control (LoC) from Muzafarabad sector in Azad Kashmir. Top government sources said that there are nearly 200 casualties from IAF strike. It has been learnt that the decision to strike back Pakistan was taken by Prime Minister Narendra Modi himself

*IAF strikes in Azad Kashmir LIVE: Jets attack multiple terror camps, say reports*


----------



## kursed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100233840331812864


----------



## YeBeWarned

Change title , " *PAF put on a show and fall asleep while enemy cross and did his deed* "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taha Samad

This DG ISPR needs to sacked if this turns out to be Balakot in J&K. I mean everyone know that most people will think of Balakot in KPK when you simply write 'Balakot'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

How did PAF let this happen? After all the bruha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hayreddin

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So technically and tactically " The Surgical Strike " has been completed---enemy destroyed---all bombs hit target---no aircraft damaged---all aircraft returned home safely---.
> 
> Now---Pakistani boys & Girls---challenge that---.





MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So technically and tactically " The Surgical Strike " has been completed---enemy destroyed---all bombs hit target---no aircraft damaged---all aircraft returned home safely---.
> 
> Now---Pakistani boys & Girls---challenge that---.



Yes u r right . Indians claiming deadly surgical strike in Azad Kashmir . 
IAF violated loc and went back unchallenged .... first time i agree with your version about paf u projected for so long .bitter but true .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Inqlab-e-Pakistan said:


>



Is this a distraction while their airforce tested ours in Azad Kashmir ?


----------



## Raider 21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Taha Samad said:


> This DG ISPR needs to sacked if this turns out to be Balakot in J&K. I mean everyone know that most people will think of Balakot in KPK when you simply write 'Balakot'.



What’s the qualification to be the DG ISPR? This current DG is neither articulate nor competent.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

WHAT IF ISPR POSTED IMAGES FROM A DIFFERENT LOCATION SHOWING A MORTAR HIT AREA AND CLAIMING IT INDIAN PAYLOAD. JUST SO NO MORE ESCALATION HAPPENS????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Only a local source can truly verify this


----------



## Hayreddin

From last couple of years @MastanKhan showed real face of paf weakness and pdf memebers used to mock him . Today his version got factual . 
Where was our Air defence system .... this is what happens when u dont have long range air defence system ... Criminal negligence . 
Paf showed criminal negligence by not going for not going for modern fighter jets ....now results are there iaf went unchallenged ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> WHAT IF ISPR POSTED IMAGES FROM A DIFFERENT LOCATION SHOWING A MORTAR HIT AREA AND CLAIMING IT INDIAN PAYLOAD. JUST SO NO MORE ESCALATION HAPPENS????



Hi,

That is what it looks like---. Dg ISPR is lying to cover for the incompetence of pak air force---.

How could it be possible for 12 indian aircraft to cross over Loc even for a moment at this time of heightened tensions---?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is what it looks like---. Dg ISPR is lying to cover for the incompetence of pak air force---.
> 
> How could it be possible for 12 indian aircraft to cross over Loc even for a moment at this time of heightened tensions---?


sir thats a question mark on the competency


----------



## valkyr_96

Apt changing the narrative on the fly....great going



kursed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100233840331812864


 aptly changing narrative on the fly...great going


----------



## mingle

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is what it looks like---. Dg ISPR is lying to cover for the incompetence of pak air force---.
> 
> How could it be possible for 12 indian aircraft to cross over Loc even for a moment at this time of heightened tensions---?


Mk stop boggling if it's hitt it been known we live in small world.



valkyr_96 said:


> Apt changing the narrative on the fly....great going
> 
> aptly changing narrative on the fly...great going


It's balakot AJK a small village she saying what she been told.



GIANTsasquatch said:


> Embarrassing...


Yes for IAF they failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

mingle said:


> Mk stop boggling if it's hitt it been known we live in small world.
> 
> 
> It's balakot AJK a small village she saying what she been told.
> 
> 
> Yes for IAF they failed.


So a village getting bombed in AJK is fine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Taha Samad said:


> This DG ISPR needs to sacked if this turns out to be Balakot in J&K. I mean everyone know that most people will think of Balakot in KPK when you simply write 'Balakot'.


President Trump has put everybody on "fire" with his tweets!!!! This mistake is almost negligible...


----------



## mingle

kursed said:


> So a village getting bombed in AJK is fine?


It's not bombed u have idea how airforce works when they do bombing run??? They got intercepted and to evade enemy they drop bomb in hast for super sonic escape because mirage is not a dog fighter. Just relax theior mission failed its embarrassing for Indian Air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Just open my browser... read this shitty news...and closed


----------



## Darth Vader

meanwhile indian defence minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

No one has said anything about quantity of IAF aircraft.

And mine is a theory I guess we will know more in due time.

Or we might get usual situation. Where the Indian baght says we won'65 and MM Alam never made world record 

And Pakistani patriot says Pak won '65 and MM Alam certainly made world record.


MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is what it looks like---. Dg ISPR is lying to cover for the incompetence of pak air force---.
> 
> How could it be possible for 12 indian aircraft to cross over Loc even for a moment at this time of heightened tensions---?


----------



## NA71

Now waiting for IK words " Pakistan Retaliate kay liyah sochey ga naheinnnnnnnnnn.....retaliate karey ga."

PAF should also dump payload in barren area....and say tit for tat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Good job PAF dark day for IAF they failed.


----------



## NA71

Any way, I smell a counter measure on its way....wait.


----------



## mingle

nahmed71 said:


> Now waiting for IK words " Pakistan Retaliate kay liyah sochey ga naheinnnnnnnnnn.....retaliate karey ga."
> 
> PAF should also dump payload in barren area....and say tit for tat.


Don't need these violations r common and happens even at peace times nothing to worry for india its not easy to do a bombing run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

it was Balakot village opposite Poonch. 4 Kim’s inside AJK from LOC.they don’t need to cross the border to hit it. Seems like DG ISPR claim is true. it’s not Balakot city in KP.

So that is that. looks like they tried but failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Pakistan media doesn't even care to broadcast this news in detail. It seems it was mutually agreed moved for face-saving


----------



## kursed

I have a fairly decent idea of how PAF operates. I am pretty sure you are well aware of the 10 km buffer zone, on either side of the LOC. We also knew that there was a lot of activity from the other side, for almost a week now. 

How did PAF fail to respond to two incoming bogies, that crossed the buffer zone and dropped payload in Pakistan? This is not 1965 or even 71, IAF carries LGBs - not dumb iron bombs to be dropped over enemy territory. If they managed to cross the buffer zone, drop munition inside our aerial frontiers. It is our failure. 




mingle said:


> It's not bombed u have idea how airforce works when they do bombing run??? They got intercepted and to evade enemy they drop bomb in hast for super sonic escape because mirage is not a dog fighter. Just relax theior mission failed its embarrassing for Indian Air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## NA71

Indian Media says it was deep strike inside KPK by Mirages and selected targets were hit.


----------



## Rafael

nahmed71 said:


> Pakistan media doesn't even care to broadcast this news in detail. It seems it was mutually agreed moved for face-saving



Bhai mere if the Balakot city had been hit with 1000 kg bomb, you would have seen pictures, videos, media etc as it is 110 miles from Islamabad. This was Balakot village on LoC. We should have been more vigilant but it’s not like they have crossed deep.



kursed said:


> I have a fairly decent idea of how PAF operates. I am pretty sure you are well aware of the 10 km buffer zone, on either side of the LOC. We also knew that there was a lot of activity from the other side, for almost a week now.
> 
> How did PAF fail to respond to two incoming bogies, that crossed the buffer zone and dropped payload in Pakistan? This is not 1965 or even 71, IAF carries LGBs - not dumb iron bombs to be dropped over enemy territory. If they managed to cross the buffer zone, drop munition inside our aerial frontiers. It is our failure.



Do you think we will hit back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NA71

whatever PAF failed or not, the real-time score is I:1, P:0... ATLEAST GLOBAL NEWS POPING THIS UP.


----------



## Hayreddin

mingle said:


> Good job PAF dark day for IAF they failed.



Funny ...
Iaf came in 100s of km . Balakot kpk . And went back unchallenged . Even we accept ispr version .
Where are aur defence system .
Where was paf bvr missiles to knock down iaf jets .
Corrupt brass in paf wont tell u reality .there is no jet available in paf arsenal to challenge iaf air superiority jets .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

NSC session called by PM on immediate order.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Hayreddin said:


> Funny ...
> Iaf came in 100s of km . Balakot kpk . And went back unchallenged . Even we accept ispr version .
> Where are aur defence system .
> Where was paf bvr missiles to knock down iaf jets .
> Corrupt brass in paf wont tell u reality .there is no jet available in paf arsenal to challenge iaf air superiority jets .



For the last time it was not Balakot KP. it was Balakot village AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## valkyr_96

kursed said:


> I have a fairly decent idea of how PAF operates. I am pretty sure you are well aware of the 10 km buffer zone, on either side of the LOC. We also knew that there was a lot of activity from the other side, for almost a week now.
> 
> How did PAF fail to respond to two incoming bogies, that crossed the buffer zone and dropped payload in Pakistan? This is not 1965 or even 71, IAF carries LGBs - not dumb iron bombs to be dropped over enemy territory. If they managed to cross the buffer zone, drop munition inside our aerial frontiers. It is our failure.





nahmed71 said:


> Indian Media says it was deep strike inside KPK by Mirages and selected targets were hit.


 that is in correct IAF violation are routine...to add to that basically it is not a beeline but the aircraft is turning around. It was AJK being reported but when a Pakistani journalist said balakot is in KPK the narrative changed here you go

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100248481401171968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Hayreddin said:


> Funny ...
> Iaf came in 100s of km . Balakot kpk . And went back unchallenged . Even we accept ispr version .
> Where are aur defence system .
> Where was paf bvr missiles to knock down iaf jets .
> Corrupt brass in paf wont tell u reality .there is no jet available in paf arsenal to challenge iaf air superiority jets .


It's balakot AJK a small village. U think mirage 2000 is airsuperiorty jet??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Rafael said:


> Bhai mere if the Balakot city had been hit with 1000 kg bomb, you would have seen pictures, videos, media etc as it is 110 miles from Islamabad. This was Balakot village on LoC. We should have been more vigilant but it’s not like they have crossed deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we will hit back?


mere bhai you are 100% right but india is now beating the drum that they did it and PAF scrambled late.


----------



## Hayreddin

nahmed71 said:


> NSC session called by PM on immediate order.....


He said we wont think we will retaliate . 
Where is retaliation ..... he called NSC session.
PAF is only for show .


----------



## mingle

Rafael said:


> For the last time it was not Balakot KP. it was Balakot village AJK


He doing this deliberately he is patwari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100251560985145346

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## valkyr_96

valkyr_96 said:


> that is in correct IAF violation are routine...to add to that basically it is not a beeline but the aircraft is turning around. It was AJK being reported but when a Pakistani journalist said balakot is in KPK the narrative changed here you go
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100248481401171968


 in such case air defence has never responded despite the atlantique incident. Please don't fall for cock and bull Indian media stories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Dark clouds on Pakistan says Shah Mehmood Qureshi.


----------



## Rafael

nahmed71 said:


> mere bhai you are 100% right but india is now beating the drum that they did it and PAF scrambled late.



let them.should not matter to us what do they feed their public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

@MastanKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

kursed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100251560985145346



Been saying this all along. but we should reply in kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

nahmed71 said:


> Dark clouds on Pakistan says Shah Mehmood Qureshi.


U r very close to getting ban


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Rafael said:


> Bhai mere if the Balakot city had been hit with 1000 kg bomb, you would have seen pictures, videos, media etc as it is 110 miles from Islamabad. This was Balakot village on LoC. We should have been more vigilant but it’s not like they have crossed deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we will hit back?



^ 

This is what I would like to know from our senior members ...do u think pak govt will authorise a retaliatory strike?


----------



## Great Janjua

Hayreddin said:


> Funny ...
> Iaf came in 100s of km . Balakot kpk . And went back unchallenged . Even we accept ispr version .
> Where are aur defence system .
> Where was paf bvr missiles to knock down iaf jets .
> Corrupt brass in paf wont tell u reality .there is no jet available in paf arsenal to challenge iaf air superiority jets .


Do you know how big balakot city is,it's like hitting pulwama with a 1000kg bomb and not hearing anything about the attack like seriously dude you guys also claimed to have hit chakothi and that is 1km away from friendship bridge one of the most touristy places in AJK obviously any attack on these two places would have been on the internet within a heartbeat the only thing you guys managed was to hit a tree in balakot AJK with a fuel tank bravo now wait for our response on IB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hayreddin

mingle said:


> It's balakot AJK a small village. U think mirage 2000 is airsuperiorty jet??



Go and check for air superiority terminology first and thn talk to me . 
Even its in ajk . They violated the pak airspace and now they beating the drums .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

Rafael said:


> Been saying this all along. but we should reply in kind.


Apparently we already have responded.


----------



## Rafael

kursed said:


> Apparently we already have responded.



What? Where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valkyr_96

mingle said:


> U r very close to getting ban


 it's okay dude apparently it was raining


----------



## Raider 21

No debris, no clouds of smoke reported and here the media has already made a consensus before the supposedly 12 (actual number questionable) Mirage 2000s have landed and fully debriefed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Rafael said:


> Been saying this all along. but we should reply in kind.


_Arkadash-im_, isn't 700K troops, remaining bogged down for a number of decades and counting up, enough????


----------



## untitled

Knuckles said:


> No debris, no clouds of smoke reported and here the media has already made a consensus before the supposedly 12 (actual number questionable) Mirage 2000s have landed and fully debriefed.


Maybe that was the mission all along. A hit and run "drop tank" attack near the LOC. Pakistan won't mind and India can claim victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

member.exe said:


> Maybe that was the mission all along. A hit and run "drop tank" attack near the LOC. Pakistan won't mind and they can claim victory


Brilliant electioneering Strategy...repeat a Uri from the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

member.exe said:


> Maybe that was the mission all along. A hit and run "drop tank" attack near the LOC. Pakistan won't mind and they can claim victory



Pakistan knew the plan ahead of time and so let it proceed? Lol you should become a fiction writer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Wa Muhammada said:


> ^
> 
> This is what I would like to know from our senior members ...do u think pak govt will authorise a retaliatory strike?


Doubt it very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Falcon26 said:


> Pakistan knew the plan ahead of time and so let it proceed? Lol you should become a fiction writer.


Never said Pakistan had forehand knowledge. I was just admiring the planning on the Indian side


----------



## mingle

kursed said:


> Apparently we already have responded.


U guys gone nutts


----------



## monitor

Rafael said:


> Been saying this all along. but we should reply in kind.



So its confirmed the attack only face saving is they failed to hit the target due to scrambling of PAF jet . we were getting reports of PAF on high alert but yet they failed to stop the incursion .
@MastanKhan should it consider PAF success or failure ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Knuckles said:


> No debris, no clouds of smoke reported and here the media has already made a consensus before the supposedly 12 (actual number questionable) Mirage 2000s have landed and fully debriefed.


4 would have been a realistic number

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Hayreddin said:


> Go and check for air superiority terminology first and thn talk to me .
> Even its in ajk . They violated the pak airspace and now they beating the drums .


Get life where they attacked? Stop being mastan khan let them beat they failed.



monitor said:


> So its confirmed the attack only face saving is they failed to hit the target due to scrambling of PAF jet . we were getting reports of PAF on high alert but yet they failed to stop the incursion .
> @MastanKhan should it consider PAF success or failure ?


Violation at LOC r common it's just 4km inwards Pak with jet it's nothing means PAF response was very effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Telescopic Sight

If this was an election strategy, then Modi is very grateful to ISPR for helping his certain victory by confirming events, that too with pics !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NA71

mingle said:


> U r very close to getting ban


 Ban SMQ I just translated his words. why me


----------



## mingle

nahmed71 said:


> Ban SMQ I just translated his words. why me


Go to Pak politics section and utter there not at this thread



monitor said:


> So its confirmed the attack only face saving is they failed to hit the target due to scrambling of PAF jet . we were getting reports of PAF on high alert but yet they failed to stop the incursion .
> @MastanKhan should it consider PAF success or failure ?


Stop trolling MK yaar he might be at sleep now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

monitor said:


> So its confirmed the attack only face saving is they failed to hit the target due to scrambling of PAF jet . we were getting reports of PAF on high alert but yet they failed to stop the incursion .
> @MastanKhan should it consider PAF success or failure ?



Hi,

Absolute failure of the Paf---. If nothing happens now and forever---the Paf would be called as the ultimate failure air force---whose only claim of fame was rhetoric and strutting around like peacocks---but when time came to deliver---their knees buckled---.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Absolute failure of the Paf---. If nothing happens now and forever---the Paf would be called as the ultimate failure air force---whose only claim of fame was rhetoric and strutting around like peacocks---but when time came to deliver---their knees buckled---.


Have an idea 4km in fighter jet?


----------



## NA71

mingle said:


> Go to Pak politics section and utter there not at this thread


 I know ...the situation of every member right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Oscar said:


> Brilliant electioneering Strategy...repeat a Uri from the air.


After the success of Uri (the movie), IAF needed its own movie & so here we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

mingle said:


> Have an idea 4km in fighter jet?



Hi,

Before the threat of war---normal---mistakes happen---but after declaration of strikes at any given time of their choice by the enemy---then it is unfathomable---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Game.Invade said:


> After the success of Uri (the movie), IAF needs it's own movie & so here we are.


How dare you, the IAF like their brave Uri warrior attacked their targets who were already in such a vegetative state that they could almost be frozen like a tree.. burnt them to the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## valkyr_96

monitor said:


> So its confirmed the attack only face saving is they failed to hit the target due to scrambling of PAF jet . we were getting reports of PAF on high alert but yet they failed to stop the incursion .
> @MastanKhan should it consider PAF success or failure ?


Janab your assertions are incorrect it was assumed that it was balakot kpk but it is actually balakot village on the loc - half here half there please note that despite the atlantique incident Pakistan has never tried to shoot an Indian aircraft which Pakistan terms as violations since it is not making a beeline but actually turning around this has been discussed here before


----------



## Rafael

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100257204442144769

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Absolute failure of the Paf---. If nothing happens now and forever---the Paf would be called as the ultimate failure air force---whose only claim of fame was rhetoric and strutting around like peacocks---but when time came to deliver---their knees buckled---.


 why recent HQ-16 were not put on LOC to intercept any incursion . As Pakistan knew something could happened shouldn't they put all asset on alert


mingle said:


> Go to Pak politics section and utter there not at this thread
> 
> 
> Stop trolling MK yaar he might be at sleep now.



He is not sleeping at this tense moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Before the threat of war---normal---mistakes happen---but after declaration of strikes at any given time of their choice by the enemy---then it is unfathomable---.


MK we don't need to go after them in other side of LOC 4 km is nothing actually this village is half in india and half in Pak. PAF did good job that they left with haste. It means system is working that's a good omen.



monitor said:


> why recent HQ-16 were not put on LOC to intercept any incursion . As Pakistan knew something could happened shouldn't they put all asset on alert
> 
> 
> He is not sleeping at this tense moment


What he thinks PAF response should be? IAF did a botch job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

mingle said:


> Have an idea 4km in fighter jet?


Over our 1st and 2nd line of defence almost,which PAF is suppose to protect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

nahmed71 said:


> I know ...the situation of every member right now.


Just relax take it easy real wars r not video games IAF failed and its very embarrassing for them that's why theior MOD denied the LOC violation. Cool heads prevails not hotone



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Over our 1st and 2nd line of defence almost,which PAF is suppose to protect.


According to PAF they moved in out in a very high speed so according to PAF with that speed they can't hit any target



monitor said:


> why recent HQ-16 were not put on LOC to intercept any incursion . As Pakistan knew something could happened shouldn't they put all asset on alert
> 
> 
> He is not sleeping at this tense moment


I believe it was not a bombing run it was just a we call testing waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Embarrassing how easily we are eating up Indian propoganda.


MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Absolute failure of the Paf---. If nothing happens now and forever---the Paf would be called as the ultimate failure air force---whose only claim of fame was rhetoric and strutting around like peacocks---but when time came to deliver---their knees buckled---.


So nothing new from your point of view basically, which is not that surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

mingle said:


> Just relax take it easy real wars r not video games IAF failed and its very embarrassing for them that's why theior MOD denied the LOC violation. Cool heads prevails not hotone
> 
> 
> According to PAF they moved in out in a very high speed so according to PAF with that speed they can't hit any target


Its not just about speed at location and height and speed wreckage would have fallen in India and it would have been PAF who would have started the war bcz india would have claimed that plane gotten inside Pak territory by mistake and Pak is the aggressor
Damned if you , damned if you dont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Rafael said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100257204442144769


Now is the time to visit Balakot on the LOC...

I think Pak has already published a photo in this regard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

...Now Indians saying it was Balakot near LOC 12 mirages took part using *Standoff **munition*...the op lasted for 30 minutes.





mingle said:


> Just relax take it easy real wars r not video games IAF failed and its very embarrassing for them that's why theior MOD denied the LOC violation. Cool heads prevails not hotone
> .



Ya you are right bro...may be I have played BF4 too much thats why I want to finish it like that.


----------



## mingle

nahmed71 said:


> ...Now Indians saying it was Balakot near LOC 12 mirages took part using *Standoff **munition*...the op lasted for 30 minutes.
> 
> Ch. sarwar Govnr. Punjab says PAF ney maun tor jawab diya .... I switched the channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya you are right bro...may be I have played BF4 too much thats why I want to finish it like that.


India stand off weapons r not operational except isreali Popeye missles they have 30 of them. I don't think they used any of them the ordinance they dropped is Unexploded and fall open area so theior strike is failed plus 12 jets is bull my take is 4 to 5 not more. Don't listen indain channels listen Urs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

mingle said:


> According to PAF they moved in out in a very high speed so according to PAF with that speed they can't hit any target


They have botched up,they should have fired upon fleeing jets.



Darth Vader said:


> Its not just about speed at location and height and speed wreckage would have fallen in India and it would have been PAF who would have started the war bcz india would have claimed that plane gotten inside Pak territory by mistake and Pak is the aggressor
> Damned if you , damned if you dont


By not engaging intruders they haven't done anything good either.


----------



## Falcon26

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> They have botched up,they should have fired upon fleeing jets.
> 
> 
> By not engaging intruders they haven't done anything good either.



If the IAF jets “escaped” what prevented PAF jets from following them and taking them out? This ISPR lie keeps falling on its nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SleeveofWizard

Can't really confirm what has happened, but ISPR said that IAF jets intruded from Muzzafarabad. If thats the case, then they attacked Balakot in KPK. You don't need to intrude anywhere near Muzzafarabad to attack Bala kote on the LOC, you could do that without crossing the border. Bala kote is on the indian side of the loc.


----------



## Ultima Thule

mingle said:


> It's not bombed u have idea how airforce works when they do bombing run??? They got intercepted and to evade enemy they drop bomb in hast for super sonic escape because mirage is not a dog fighter. Just relax theior mission failed its embarrassing for Indian Air force.


The main problem is not that, the main problem is why Indian jets penetrated Pakistani airspace and went safely, where was our AWACS/Long range radars/SAMs were, Sleeping @mingle  shame on PAF to not react in timely manner @mingle 


monitor said:


> So its confirmed the attack only face saving is they failed to hit the target due to scrambling of PAF jet . we were getting reports of PAF on high alert but yet they failed to stop the incursion .
> @MastanKhan should it consider PAF success or failure ?


Total failure of PAF @monitor


----------



## NA71

Now 1000s excuses of hoshmandi danishmandi ....one more point. It shows Pakistan could not react immediately opposite to our PM statement.


----------



## mingle

pakistanipower said:


> The main problem is not that, the main problem is why Indian jets penetrated Pakistani airspace and went safely, where was our AWACS/Long range radars/SAMs were, Sleeping @mingle  shame on PAF to not react in timely manner @mingle
> 
> Total failure of PAF @monitor


They literally entered 4 km in with 20 sec run and dropped ordinance in haste who is failure here?? Who failed to hit target and get away?? Grow up bit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

mingle said:


> They literally entered 4 km in with 20 sec run and dropped ordinance in haste who is failure here?? Who failed to hit target and get away?? Grow up bit


On who's side was the ordinance dropped? haste or no haste?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

First of all, free fall drop of payload is a mark of absolute shame for any pilot. ISPR has shown clear pictures of base of exploded ammunition. The crater shown is consistent with an explosion of 1000lb ammunition in soil.

Second, ISPR has clearly stated that the incursion itself was 3-4 km. At that depth, you do not engage in peace time for fear of wreckage falling on enemy soil. Also, the decision to fire is not up to the pilot unless clearance has been given from ground controller. As of now, we have no clear idea what level in the chain of command was responsible for not engaging.

Third, even if the decision to engage had been made, it is definite that the strike package would be accompanied by fighter escorts. I am theorizing here, but it would be a textbook feint for the fighters to engage CAP aircraft elsewhere giving room to strike package to swiftly deploy.

Fourth, no matter how unprofessional, and how hastily executed, this is an Indian attack on sovereign Pakistani soil. It is the Pakistani response that matters now. Mr Imran Khan is famous for his U-turns. After giving a clear warning of retaliating without thinking, no response will forever make him Mr. U Turn. Or may be Ummmmran Khan instead of Imran Khan, abbreviated as UK (of which he is an export) instead of IK.

Nations that have self-respect, confidence, and understanding of the meaning of sovereignty and freedom, do not let attacks of this nature pass by. Seen alongside the Atlantique fiasco and the OBL raid, it puts Pakistan's credibility to uphold it's sovereignty in tatters and a joke in the world.

Fifth, what is the most damning outcome is the building Indian narrative. Even if based on lies, apparently there is a control room of JeM named Alpha-3 along with other infrastructure. As an analogy, if a neighbor gives an open challenge, then comes in the night and paints on your wall 'Thief lives here' and signs his name for the world to see, what would you do? This analogy applies here. If this Indian narrative isn't shutdown forcefully, a time will come when it takes on a life of its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NA71

Indians have now officially announced through news briefing that a 21 minutes ops by IAF carried out inside Pak dropped 1000kg Boombs on JeM camps. All jets returned safely.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Falcon26 said:


> If the IAF jets “escaped” what prevented PAF jets from following them and taking them out? This ISPR lie keeps falling on its nose.


They don't know actully what they are talking about.
A million dollor question what PA AD and PAF AD were doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## valkyr_96

Rafael said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100257204442144769


 I hate to say it but it is the same narrative building exercise to see what sticks obviously the most explosive will be for indian public consumption. Expect additions over the next few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

nahmed71 said:


> Indians have now officially announced through news briefing that a 21 minutes ops by IAF carried out inside Pak dropped 1000kg Boombs on JeM camps. All jets returned safely.


More shame.


----------



## Ultima Thule

mingle said:


> They literally entered 4 km in with 20 sec run and dropped ordinance in haste who is failure here?? Who failed to hit target and get away?? Grow up bit


its still consider a failure of PAF/ air defense command, if we know they are coming we had shoot down those indian jets at border, go jog on @mingle


----------



## kursed

They’re confirming that strikes were made inside Pakistan. Not AJK. Balakot Distt, KP. Not AJK.


----------



## Sine Nomine

kursed said:


> They’re confirming that strikes were made inside Pakistan. Not AJK. Balakot Distt, KP. Not AJK.


Please share they relevent news with source.


----------



## NA71

Chill karo yar.... now both sides should lower their threat level. The obvious out come will be *Modi Ji wins elections. *



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Please share they relevent news with source.


https://www.news18.com/news/india/s...akot-calls-it-pre-emptive-action-2048631.html


Yes, We Struck Pakistan: Foreign Secretary Vijay Gokhale Gives Out Details of Surgical Strike 2.0

They are also claiming that A pakistani Drone has also been shoot down near Gujrat.

Not a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100276599570731008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100280979787141121


----------



## monitor

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> More shame.



For whom Pakistan india ?

Oh dear what to believe whom we should believe






My name is tree and i am not a terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oracle




----------



## Falcon26

Maverick_D said:


> Very cunning. They merely dropped fuel tanks and retreated. Let’s see what our response would be. Coming from a Viper driver who was on guard up in the air the whole last night (my younger brother).



There will be no response. Imran Khan will reiterate his previous message about peace but lace it with threats of retaliation for future Indian incursions. Pakistan will
Continue to beg for peace and it will only get more indian rebuke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

According to Indians we killed atleast 40 their jawan they got a chance to kill Pak army jawan and then fun will be start..!! 
Please indians try to bomb at Pak army post then we will teach u how to bombing


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Oracle said:


> View attachment 541895


Enough for Modi's re-election...


----------



## CriticalThought

Maverick_D said:


> Very cunning. They merely dropped fuel tanks and retreated. Let’s see what our response would be. Coming from a Viper driver who was on guard up in the air the whole last night (my younger brother).



The picture of base in ISPR tweet isn't a fuel tank.


----------



## Oracle

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Enough for Modi's re-election...


no
they entered into pakistan air space ( crossing even azad kashmir ) 
dropped bombs / you call it fuel tanks or what ever
and ran away
pakistan army or air force was doing shit ... may be busy planning for something against nawaz sharif or zardari? or creating new DHA phase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Its lunch time now....2pm kay baad mein sochein gay kiya jawab dein


----------



## dray / Rain Man

We have kept our promise and Pakistanis' wishes have been fulfilled, we have striked not only across LoC in Azad Kashmir, but also across Azad Kashmir in KPK, that's Pakistani territory, Pakistani territories have been struck leaving nothing to speculation or excuse. And we didn't do a cowardly terrorist strike, we sent our air force for the deep strike. Now over to Pakistanis for their move, they can either start something that they cannot win, or sulk it up with big humiliation. We are waiting for the former. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dilpakistani

dray / Rain Man said:


> We have kept our promise and Pakistanis' wishes have been fulfilled, we have striked not only across LoC in Azad Kashmir, but also across Azad Kashmir in KPK, that's Pakistani territory, Pakistani territories have been struck leaving nothing to speculation or excuse. And we didn't do a cowardly terrorist strike, we sent our air force for the deep strike. Now over to Pakistanis for their move, they can either start something that they cannot win, or sulk it up with big humiliation. We are waiting for the former. Thank you.


Again as expected... it was just a media strike.... nothing concerete ... Your mighty AF came in for 30 40 secs .... killed 10 15 trees.. and ran away like rats.... nothing glorious..... If this is what it takes to fool indians and make them move on with their lives again... so be it  .... idiots..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray / Rain Man

dilpakistani said:


> Again as expected... it was just a media strike.... nothing concerete ... Your mighty AF came in for 30 40 secs .... killed 10 15 trees.. and ran away like rats.... nothing glorious..... If this is what it takes to fool indians and make them move on with their lives again... so be it  .... idiots..



So Pakistanis now will counter a military strike with fake propaganda.


----------



## Wolf

dilpakistani said:


> Again as expected... it was just a media strike.... nothing concerete ... Your mighty AF came in for 30 40 secs .... killed 10 15 trees.. and ran away like rats.... nothing glorious..... If this is what it takes to fool indians and make them move on with their lives again... so be it  .... idiots..


The fact that they came in and drop bombs should be enough for us to retaliate with a true sugical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Who Am I? said:


> Aditya Raj Kaul (@AdityaRajKaul) Tweeted:
> First confirmation from Pakistan of Strike by Indian Air Force. BBC Urdu video from Jaba Post, Balakot, KPK where a local says that there were 5 big blasts after 3am at night followed by Jets leaving within 10 minutes. Many casualties and several injured. How can Pakistan deny? https://t.co/izac7IGFsR (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100306627624923136)


@Mentee bhai @MastanKhan sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Jinn Baba said:


> Why did the AWACs fail to detect IAF planes approaching LOC? Why did we wait for them to cross LOC before scrambling   why are we not violating India right now?????



You don't scramble jets when war is on the horizon, you do BARCAP / CAP to intercept intruders, this is failure of PAF, now bigger failure will be no response across LOC from PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

dray / Rain Man said:


> So Pakistanis now will counter a military strike with fake propaganda.




NO RESPONSE NEEDED. WE ALREADY GAVE OUR RESPONSE BY MAKING YOUR FIGHTERS TURN BACK AND HEAD BACK TO SAFETY OF THEIR BORDER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

Hmmm imran Khan sb now tussi in trouble. The opposition will not let it go easily. Anyway, if we are planning something ... I would say its too late .... chey banaey rakho...we are a responsible nation. Yeh kar dein gay woh kar dein gay ...where is Shaikh Rasheed now?


----------



## Mentee

Put it on low alert and have BBQ. They must be feeling tired by now.



Maxpane said:


> @Mentee bhai @MastanKhan sir


Iaf just bch slapped paf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Mentee said:


> Put it on low alert and have BBQ. They must be feeling tired by now.
> 
> 
> Iaf just bch slapped paf



PLEASE EXPLAIN HOW? BY RUNNING AWAY WITHOUT ANY DAMAGE


----------



## Mentee

ice_man said:


> PLEASE EXPLAIN HOW? BY RUNNING AWAY WITHOUT ANY DAMAGE



Buddy our airforce and sovereignty got owned and that's the truth. While the cowards responsible to react are making excuses

Make some selfies and then some more and then some more - - - - - -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

the indian rats on social media including on pdf have started to post and talk to please their masters. some even use pakistani flags.


----------



## Oracle

i think we pakistanis are idiots
if they only entered 4 km , then why they would have dropped "payload" in pakistan to run away only 4 km, for fighters its like a 4 sec turn
.
for such short missions fighters dont usually carry payload either.
a 1000kg "payload" was dropped and it only effected 3 feet deep and 5 feet wide area ? no burning of area reported as welll


----------



## spsk

ahmedlatif said:


> According to Indians we killed atleast 40 their jawan they got a chance to kill Pak army jawan and then fun will be start..!!
> Please indians try to bomb at Pak army post then we will teach u how to bombing



You are justifying a suicide bomber attack. Shows how low you are. IAF has infiltrated your airspace which is agreed by your country. 

Just now IAF has proven to you slapping your face , if we want we can enter your territory drop nuke ( Mirage entered your airspace ) and leave without any damage. Remember Islamabad is hardly 200 Kms away from India  

And not one aircraft 12 of them entered and attacked multiple places and returned. India attacked and returned, USA attacked and returned without any damage. Boss! why do you pay taxes for your military  

Also Indian military should stop investing in high tech submarines and missiles  I think in future, bullock cart is sufficient for us to handle Pakistan's military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

litman said:


> the indian rats on social media including on pdf have started to post and talk to please their masters. some even use pakistani flags.



Whom did paf please by not reacting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Mentee said:


> Buddy our airforce and sovereignty got owned and that's the truth. While the cowards responsible to react are making excuses
> 
> Make some selfies and then some more and then some more - - - - - -



how did it get owned when they were forced to turn back without causing any damage. how is this a success? 

success would have been destruction of some area. not trees.


----------



## Mentee

ice_man said:


> how did it get owned when they were forced to turn back without causing any damage. how is this a success?
> 
> success would have been destruction of some area. not trees.


O chorr yar yeh ghareeb qom apna payttt kat k in ko resources provide krti hai to uphold the national honor. Is it too much to ask from these dashkrayz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

The more relief Indian trolls have is for Pakistani side accepting that incursion did happen.
Dgispr should have not tweeted before..
It was merely a violation and they have made it into their success and we have helped them .


----------



## ice_man

Mentee said:


> O chorr yar yeh ghareeb qom apna payttt kat k in ko resources provide krti hai to uphold the national honor. Is it too much to ask from these dashkrayz?



they repelled the attach what else did you want them to do? please explain


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Falcon26 said:


> There will be no response. Imran Khan will reiterate his previous message about peace but lace it with threats of retaliation for future Indian incursions. Pakistan will
> Continue to beg for peace and it will only get more indian rebuke


The big question is : can he retaliate? 
He has already given orders to retaliate.
Ask the forces, why despite clear orders they fall short of response.


----------



## Mentee

I don't think there's any need to keep such an airforce and waste national resources on it.
Just make peace with india do trade make money and accept its role as a regional cop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter




----------



## Mentee

ice_man said:


> they repelled the attach what else did you want them to do? please explain



Bayghrat di bund ty gha (grass) ugia
Onhay kayhaa chavay'n bva'n gy
@The Sandman @Great Janjua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Mentee said:


> I don't think there's any need to keep such an airforce and waste national resources on it.
> Just make peace with india do trade make money and accept its role as a regional cop.


agree @Mentee bhai. dushman k dant buhat khate kar diye ab sakun karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Foo_Fighter said:


>


KPK that is almost 40 km and beyond ?? how this happens


----------



## Mentee

Maxpane said:


> agree @Mentee bhai. dushman k dant buhat khate kar diye ab sakun karo


We've run outa gol gappa pani. That much khatta the enemy is feeling.

Bc chohaaary Khao haldi valay doodh m dal k koi himat ay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Mentee said:


> We've run outa gol gappa pani. That much khatta the enemy is feeling.


bhai 71 k bad se zalil hi karwa rahi h paf. pehle tu cover ho jata tha ab tu buhat buri zalil ho rahi ha. sir @MastanKhan k views bilkul thk the



Mentee said:


> We've run outa gol gappa pani. That much khatta the enemy is feeling.
> 
> Bc chohaaary Khao haldi valay doodh m dal k koi himat ay


bhai selfiyun ur social media main hi ye awake hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Mentee said:


> We've run outa gol gappa pani. That much khatta the enemy is feeling.
> 
> Bc chohaaary Khao haldi valay doodh m dal k koi himat ay


salla qoum ka pasia per aishi ker raha hain, apna bacha bahir bhaja hua hain taleem ka lia, yeh bc sirf tweet dena ka lia ra ga hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassamun

This was merely done to give some hope to the Indian people just like the last incursion and to win the next elections. The Media around Muzaffarabad area is very independent and would have immediately reported on any loss of life or destruction...

On another note...below is the News Update from Al Jazeera...


----------



## litman

Mentee said:


> Whom did paf please by not reacting?


so you have just given your identity. thanx


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> Bayghrat di bund ty gha (grass) ugia
> Onhay kayhaa chavay'n bva'n gy
> @The Sandman @Great Janjua


Ik is an independent PM i hope after this disaster and national shame he will launch an investigation into PAF as to how and why they didn't shot down enemy planes. And this airchief should resign already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

The Sandman said:


> Ik is an independent PM i hope after this disaster and national shame he will launch an investigation into PAF as to how and why they didn't shot down enemy planes. And this airchief should resign already.


sir one point . plz dnt say that govt didnt allow them


----------



## The Sandman

Maxpane said:


> sir one point . plz dnt say that govt didnt allow them


I don't wanna get into politics all i care about now is 1 paf hit back because they attacked Pakistan today and 2 IK tell the truth without any fears from "them" as to why when he had given orders to strike back Paf didn't shot them down

Also bro no need to call me sir :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

The Sandman said:


> I don't wanna get into politics all i care about now is 1 paf hit back because they attacked Pakistan today and 2 IK tell the truth without any fears from "them" as to why when he had given orders to strike back Paf didn't shot them down
> 
> Also bro no need to call me sir :p


bhai enough is enough.we want answer of that act

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

litman said:


> so you have just given your identity. thanx


Bakvaas bnd kr. We got owned and thats the reality.


----------



## hassamun

Below are further details provided by Indian Media which has a few distortions...

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/vid...ike-across-loc-1465375-2019-02-26?jwsource=cl


----------



## litman

Mentee said:


> Bakvaas bnd kr. We got owned and thats the reality.


modi's rat on pdf. this is what you are.



Mentee said:


> Bakvaas bnd kr. We got owned and thats the reality.


modi's rat on pdf. this is what you are.


----------



## NA71

New development:

NSC session just ended. 
1. Pakistan rejects Indian claims of air strikes
2. PM will inform the world about Indian actions that could lead to full scale war.
3. Pakistan will retaliate on data and time of its own choice. 

Now point 1. We are denying any such attack happened. and point at point 3 we accept that strikes did happen and we will respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Baloch

IAF done this before in 2002 when they bomb our bunkers in LOC. They did it again. They will do it again unless we dont retaliate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

nahmed71 said:


> New development:
> 
> NSC session just ended.
> 1. Pakistan rejects Indian claims of air strikes
> 2. PM will inform the world about Indian actions that could lead to full scale war.
> 3. Pakistan will retaliate on data and time of its own choice.
> 
> Now point 1. We are denying any such attack happened. and point at point 3 we accept that strikes did happen and we will respond.


We deny the strikes but we accept violation into Pak.


----------



## NA71




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This thread is for To all Pakistanis posters who always criticize to increase defense budget. This is reality They violated our airspace with attached 1000kgs payloads and went back safely. Correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

nahmed71 said:


> New development:
> 
> NSC session just ended.
> 1. Pakistan rejects Indian claims of air strikes
> 2. PM will inform the world about Indian actions that could lead to full scale war.
> 3. Pakistan will retaliate on data and time of its own choice.
> 
> Now point 1. We are denying any such attack happened. and point at point 3 we accept that strikes did happen and we will respond.



No, we said that we will reply them in similar nature. Means, air violation and revert back.


----------



## NA71

If it is coming from our side it should be tonight otherwise.....peace.


----------



## Hayreddin

Stop making pakistani people fool please . 
Ok we accept ispr version IAF violated airspace and "ran away"while seeing PAF . 
How could ispr explain to this ......
1: in normal peace time fighter jet is NOT allowed to come 10 km closer to border of either side .violation cause scramble .This is consences on both sides by pak and india .
2: During Red alert any jet violating airspace for even an inch means Shoot DOWN . And when group of jets with live ammo violate ur aispace . It only depicts whether incompetency or criminal negligence . 
3: how come PAF unaware of dozen jets entering danger no fly zone of10 km from loc and than entering in pak airspace . 
4 :why paf unable to shoot BVR missile ranging 100 km to indian mirages or PAF jets were locked on ....., radar jammed .... or even so late yo respond .???


----------



## kursed

Points from Conference:

1. IAF did intrude in Pak air space. They were in for from 2:55 until 2:58 am.
2. They did drop live munition. But it was not dropped on any civilians / military targets but an empty space.
3. Pak will retaliate to this aggression.
4. PAF did respond but apparently did not attack back IAF aggressors. Since they believe it'd have sucked Pakistan into an escalation.


----------



## NA71

kursed said:


> Points from Conference:
> 
> 1. IAF did intrude in Pak air space. They were in for from 2:55 until 2:58 am.
> 2. They did drop live munition. But it was not dropped on any civilians / military targets but an empty space.
> 3. Pak will retaliate to this ingression.
> 4. PAF did respond but apparently did not attack back IAF aggressors. Since they believe it'd have sucked Pakistan into an escalation.


Ponit-4 is absolute nonsense. Nothing will happen from our side. we are a responsible nation. still thinking 12 jets even for 3 to 4 minutes enough to trigger our scramble but we couldn't catch even one bogie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

kursed said:


> 4. PAF did respond but apparently did not attack back IAF aggressors. Since they believe it'd have sucked Pakistan into an escalation.



What bullsh!t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliyusuf

kursed said:


> 4. PAF did respond but apparently did not attack back IAF aggressors. Since they believe it'd have sucked Pakistan into an escalation.


Is it their place to make that call or defend our air space? Does a security person apprehend robbers who break-in? Or does he let them go because they had not stolen anything of value? I hate to say this, but, this is quite lame.

PAF has really let the country down here. If fear of escalation bugs them so much then what message are we sending to other nations? That they can violate our airspace and we will just give them a chase and not engage them in fear of escalation? 

Sadly pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Thunderdome said:


> Image files are too large to attach please view on the link below
> 
> https://ibb.co/7VBRQyw
> 
> https://ibb.co/GWcn2kb
> 
> Looks like they're fully loaded.


Tht time has gone to have some air drills to show how ready PAF is?
Nation is asking questions, how IAF came and went back without being shot???
Wht our airforce was doing at tht time playing poker?
And now it's beyond to show your readiness, it's time to fight, so go attack the targets instead giving statement after statements 


nahmed71 said:


> Ponit-4 is absolute nonsense. Nothing will happen from our side. we are a responsible nation. still thinking 12 jets even for 3 to 4 minutes enough to trigger our scramble but we couldn't catch even one bogie


Resonsible nation doesn't means when u were attacked you do nothing except tweeting tht attack?
Then wasting ppls money on. Random flights for show off?
Peace never comes to those who are weak, it always stays with powerfulls, PAF has to punch back harder and stop tht ISPR general shb,, should wear a helmet and get to his troops instead tweeting a enemy attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

The Sandman said:


> Ik is an independent PM i hope after this disaster and national shame he will launch an investigation into PAF as to how and why they didn't shot down enemy planes. And this airchief should resign already.


Don't talk about the stuff you dont know.I wish I could tell here how much ready PAF was and why it didn't take any action.Its a pity PAF is being bashed for the crimes it didn't commit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

I believe it is huge humiliation moment for Pakistan. Indian warplanes trespassed deep into our territory till Balakot, KPK, and further their payloads hit our territory. What did our armed forces do? How they let Indian warplane trespassed in first place? 
My credence in our armed forces has diminished a lot. I believe, I am not the only one. They need to do powerful retaliation to gain nation's diminished confidence back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Passionaire said:


> I believe it is huge humiliation moment for Pakistan. Indian warplanes trespassed deep into our territory till Balakot, KPK, and further their payloads hit our territory. What did our armed forces do? How they let Indian warplane trespassed in first place?
> My credence in our armed forces has diminished a lot. I believe, I am not the only one. They need to do powerful retaliation to gain nation's diminished confidence back


Balakot Azad Kashmir..get your facts right and then criticize.


----------



## Rafael

Hodor said:


> Don't talk about the stuff you dont know.I wish I could tell here how much ready PAF was and why it didn't take any action.Its a pity PAF is being bashed for the crimes it didn't commit.



Don't know whose fault it is but it looks bad for the armed forces. Unless we give a befitting response, it will stay that way and people will ask questions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

Hodor said:


> Balakot Azad Kashmir..get your facts right and then criticize.


Balakot, KPK or Balakot, AJK, both are our territory. The point is the PAF let them enter and hit our territory and let them flee away safely. What a global humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R2D2

It is a God given opportunity of solving the water crisis by bombing indian dams in kashmir. There is little chance of flooding in this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usman012

hilarious Indian media showing Pakistani Jf-17 thunder video as a prove for their surgical strike .Here is the original video Of Pakistan Air force posted on youtube in 2016.


----------



## Sugarcane

Hodor said:


> Don't talk about the stuff you dont know.I wish I could tell here how much ready PAF was and why it didn't take any action.Its a pity PAF is being bashed for the crimes it didn't commit.



At time of Abbotabad & Salala incident, PAF was much ready but Zardari didn't let them take action.
At time of Kamra attack, again traitor Zardari let terrorists destroy the expensive jets otherwise PAF was ready.
US Jets dropped bomb in KPK but they did it from Afghanistan because they knew PAF is ready.
ANA kept shelling on Pak soldiers, PAF was ready but Nawaz didn't let them provide air support.
This time again PAF was at red alert and ready but IK's statement of giving freehand to retaliate was just for Army as he didn't mentioned PAF.

Anyway, I hope PAF will perform well on 23 March airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Talon

Rafael said:


> Don't know whose fault it is but it looks bad for the armed forces. Unless we give a befitting response, it will stay that way and people will ask questions!


I 100% agrre that its the armed forces whose reputation has been challenged but blaming one single institute i.e PAF without knowing the real facts is shameful.These people came to know about the incident from 9am news and are criticizing people who intercepted the enemy within 3 minutes.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Hodor said:


> Don't talk about the stuff you dont know.I wish I could tell here how much ready PAF was and why it didn't take any action.Its a pity PAF is being bashed for the crimes it didn't commit.



When there are violation from Indian side no matter how minor, PA always responds.

It doesn't matter how ready it was if it does not respond. 

Israelis and Turks both have shot down enemy planes and have struck enemy bases inside enemy territory too.

What happened? Nothing. Reveling in the past exploits is one thing but the local population will doubt your ability if you create movies like sherdil while not stepping up to it when it was time to do so. That movie is going to be such a flop now.

Salala, ABT was one thing but this incursion no matter how small shall be responded otherwise the enemy wins the narrative war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Sugarcane said:


> At time of Abbotabad & Salala incident, PAF was much ready but Zardari didn't let them take action.
> At time of Kamra attack, again traitor Zardari let terrorists destroy the expensive jets otherwise PAF was ready.
> US Jets dropped bomb in KPK but they did it from Afghanistan because they new PAF was ready.
> ANA kept shelling on Pak soldiers, PAF was ready but Nawaz didn't let them provide air support.
> This time again PAF was at red alert and ready but IK's statement of giving freehand to retaliate was just for Army as he didn't mentioned PAF.
> 
> Anyway, I hope PAF will perform well on 23 March airshow.



PAF ha k pind da sayi'n jino samjh he nae lagdi?


----------



## Talon

Passionaire said:


> Balakot, KPK or Balakot, AJK, both are our territory. The point is the PAF let them enter and hit our territory and let them flee away safely. What a global humiliation.


"Paf let them enter" see that's where you and I contradict.Border violations occur whole year from both sides but dropping bombs is a big thing and involves more than PAF alone to shoot them down.Hope I made my point cuz I cant go into much details.



Sugarcane said:


> At time of Abbotabad & Salala incident, PAF was much ready but Zardari didn't let them take action.
> At time of Kamra attack, again traitor Zardari let terrorists destroy the expensive jets otherwise PAF was ready.
> US Jets dropped bomb in KPK but they did it from Afghanistan because they new PAF was ready.
> ANA kept shelling on Pak soldiers, PAF was ready but Nawaz didn't let them provide air support.
> This time again PAF was at red alert and ready but IK's statement of giving freehand to retaliate was just for Army as he didn't mentioned PAF.
> 
> Anyway, I hope PAF will perform well on 23 March airshow.


Yes something similar happened this time as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Mentee said:


> PAF ha k pind da sayi'n jino samjh he nae lagdi?



It needs spanking and PM should do it at earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Indian surgical strike 2.0!!! :


----------



## Talon

Zulfiqar said:


> When there are violation from Indian side no matter how minor, PA always responds.
> 
> It doesn't matter how ready it was if it does not respond.
> 
> Israelis and Turks both have shot down enemy planes and have struck enemy bases inside enemy territory too.
> 
> What happened? Nothing. Reveling in the past exploits is one thing but the local population will doubt your ability if you create movies like sherdil while not stepping up to it when it was time to do so. That movie is going to be such a flop now.
> 
> Salala, ABT was one thing but this incursion no matter how small shall be responded otherwise the enemy wins the narrative war.


Firing guns from across the border is one thing and physically crossing border with aircrafts is something else so you cant compare army's response with the airforce.
I myself support the narrative of shooting down enemy planes and so does the PAF boys(my thoughts) but its not one man's decision to take.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Zulfiqar said:


> When there are violation from Indian side no matter how minor, PA always responds.
> 
> It doesn't matter how ready it was if it does not respond.
> 
> Israelis and Turks both have shot down enemy planes and have struck enemy bases inside enemy territory too.
> 
> What happened? Nothing. Reveling in the past exploits is one thing but the local population will doubt your ability if you create movies like sherdil while not stepping up to it when it was time to do so. That movie is going to be such a flop now.
> 
> Salala, ABT was one thing but this incursion no matter how small shall be responded otherwise the enemy wins the narrative war.


You are right PAF has done nothing when US chopper was bombing soldiers, nor when free pass was given to US ..They will again come with the excuse that we were not allowed to shoot enemy Jet....This will lead to war..In fact it reinforce the narrative that PAF was scared to follow those jets or whatever....Every time they need permission be it Kargil or whatever...They seriously create so much hype of themselves of being best of the best ...Imagine if PA start to follow them...Mr.PM shall we retaliate since india is bombing or shelling in our territory,, Something will lead to war or not is that what decide there response then we shall really pray for them and cut there budget to just entertain us in there aerobatics skills

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

Who Am I? said:


> Naila Inayat नायला इनायत (@nailainayat) Tweeted:
> This is the Defence minister of Naya Pakistan: "Our air force was ready but it was dark.." Guys, ghabrana nahi hai. #okbye
> https://t.co/QqNYU7QoCI (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100364440808116224)


What he meant was k RAAT THI pta ni chala k koi casualties hoi hain ya ni...KUCH BHE POST KR DETE HO


----------



## denel

spsk said:


> You are justifying a suicide bomber attack. Shows how low you are. IAF has infiltrated your airspace which is agreed by your country.
> 
> Just now IAF has proven to you slapping your face , if we want we can enter your territory drop nuke ( Mirage entered your airspace ) and leave without any damage. Remember Islamabad is hardly 200 Kms away from India
> 
> And not one aircraft 12 of them entered and attacked multiple places and returned. India attacked and returned, USA attacked and returned without any damage. Boss! why do you pay taxes for your military
> 
> Also Indian military should stop investing in high tech submarines and missiles  I think in future, bullock cart is sufficient for us to handle Pakistan's military.


I do agree; this was a small one; a bigger reliation would have been from the 2008 attack. I commence India having shown restraint back then. Right now they are in damage control.

Regretfully, this is the way it will be going forward it seems until ISI and its croonies bring homes the snakes across the entire region. Yes, the tirade on me will start etc. 

Friends wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Hodor said:


> Firing guns from across the border is one thing and physically crossing border with aircrafts is something else so you cant compare army's response with the airforce.
> I myself support the narrative of shooting down enemy planes and so does the PAF boys(my thoughts) but its not one man's decision to take.



No it is not. PA response has been in plenty of forms from shelling to use of ATGMs depending upon the enemy threat.

The shooting down ac only if wreckage can fall in own territory is such BS. AJK is disputed territory and if IAF can strike own units in kargil then we can too.


----------



## mudas777

India have fired the first shot we just have to respond in equal measure. Gets the facts verified by our media and visit need to be arranged for the visible inspection of the area. Any damage inspected and any casualties checked. If and its a big if there is no casualties and no property damaged then

1: Send 12 aircrafts into their airspace and bomb their hill top too.

2: Call back all our citizens from India and send packing theirs in return.

3: Break all diplomatic ties.

4: Ban all their media in our country movies, dramas and any cultural, social, sporting links and also close down their mouth piece Dawn paper from the land of the pure.

5: Close the borders and no more trade.

6: Demand from UAE to withdraw their invitation from India attending the OIC conference, failing that recall our ambassador from UAE too and send back theirs and no compromise in that. 

If there are casualties and verified independently then use few conventionally armed NASR onto Rajasthan palace and few into Indian Northern command centre and we will call it a day.

I am the one always wish India well and hope things work out between us and sort out the differences but you can't expect after you try to attack genuine or fake and get away with that. I always respected India as a country and their people while Modi for votes sake or otherwise decided to violate our dignity. Peace for the sake of peace is not acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

Hodor said:


> Yes something similar happened this time as well.



Unbelievable. You mean that IK stopped PAF?

BTW, you responded to sarcasm.



kursed said:


> Points from Conference:
> 4. PAF did respond but apparently did not attack back IAF aggressors. Since they believe it'd have sucked Pakistan into an escalation.



In that case, PAF did exactly what they did in 1999 Kargil episode. While Mushy and his cronies criticized, PAF stuck to its stance about not going into escalation. That was a good thing back then. I am not sure it is still a good thing because how many times can PAF take this stance? Would it always be so?



denel said:


> I do agree; this was a small one; a bigger reliation would have been from the 2008 attack. I commence India having shown restraint back then. Right now they are in damage control.
> 
> Regretfully, this is the way it will be going forward it seems until ISI and its croonies bring homes the snakes across the entire region. Yes, the tirade on me will start etc.
> 
> Friends wake up.



I understand your POV, but until India continues its policies in Kashmir, asymmetric warfare will likely continue. This will hurt Pakistan more than it hurts India, but policy-makers do not see it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Chak Bamu said:


> In that case, PAF did exactly what they did in 1999 Kargil episode. While Mushy and his cronies criticized, PAF stuck to its stance about not going into escalation. That was a good thing back then. I am not sure it is still a good thing because how many times can PAF take this stance? Would it always be so?



It should not be up to the individual service arms to decide about such matters.


----------



## NA71

Who Am I? said:


> Naila Inayat नायला इनायत (@nailainayat) Tweeted:
> This is the Defence minister of Naya Pakistan: "Our air force was ready but it was dark.." Guys, ghabrana nahi hai. #okbye
> https://t.co/QqNYU7QoCI (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100364440808116224)



Pervez khatak ko tu change karo yar......charsi hy .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taha Samad

*DG ISPR press conference explains well what happened last night and connects all the dots.*

Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor, the director general (DG) of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), is holding a press conference on India's violation on the Line of Control (LoC) earlier in the day.

Early on Tuesday, the army spokesperson had said that Indian military planes violated the LoC, intruding from the Muzaffarabad sector, following which "Pakistan Air Force immediately scrambled" and Indian aircraft went back.

The ISPR DG started with a presentation, debunking claims made by India that the country's air force had "struck the biggest training camp of Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM) in Balakot". "They are claiming that they remained in the Pakistani airspace for 21 minutes and killed 350 terrorists. They claim that the second strike was in Muzaffarabad and the third in Chakothi.

"Allah almighty is the greatest and we should not make tall claims, but come and try to spend 21 minutes in Pakistani airspace."

Article continues after ad

"According to war methodology, our entire Air Force could not have stayed airborne. Our safeguards on land were in place. So if they had tried an on-ground incursion, they would have met the response that we had planned.

"Last night, our radars were observing them. They had earlier come closer to our border but did not cross it. Last night, their first visibility was observed near the Sialkot and Lahore border. They were seen approaching the border. Our Combat Air Patrol (CAP) team approached and challenged them. They did not cross.

"As per the SOP (standard operating procedure), when the first team got committed there, the next CAP team automatically was airborne. During this, another one of their formation was picked in Bahawalpur sector. The second standby team went down south and challenged it. We then observed that the more heavier of their teams was approaching Muzaffarabad sector from Kiran Valley. When our third CAP team challenged them, they had crossed the LoC.

"Their approaching of the border, the challenge and their return took four minutes," said the ISPR DG.

"If they had struck any military position, then an engagement would have happened. But they did not do that because if they had done so, our soldiers were ready.

"India's purpose is not that — Modi's government, even when it violates ceasefire violations in Azad Kashmir, deliberately targets civil population. Had they struck the military last night, then uniformed personnel would have been martyred and it would not have served their purpose.

"They wanted to target a place where civilians could have died, so they could claim that they targeted a terrorist camp.

"This would have benefited their war mongering and politics. They entered from Kashmir's Tangdhar — they were timely and effectively challenged, and repulsed by the Air Force. On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their bombs fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back.

"The ground troops' job is to ascertain if anything has fallen or not. When they [Indian aircraft] went back, we checked through our line of communication and found that there were no strikes.

Referring to Indian media's claims that "350 terrorists have been killed and a hideout has been destroyed", Maj Gen Ghafoor: "I called you [journalists] so I could take you there [to the site] and show you on ground reality but unfortunately, I cannot take you by air due to rough weather.

"But the local media is there and have shown that there was not even a single brick there. They are claiming that they killed 350 terrorists; I say even if they had killed 10, what about their bodies, their funerals, their blood [...] the spot is open for anybody and everybody: for ambassadors, defence attaches, UN military observer group in Pakistan.

"Even the civilian population or army representatives from India can come through the authorised entry points in Pakistan. See it for yourself and go back and tell your prime minister."

https://www.dawn.com/news/1466161


----------



## denel

Chak Bamu said:


> Unbelievable. You mean that IK stopped PAF?
> 
> BTW, you responded to sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, PAF did exactly what they did in 1999 Kargil episode. While Mushy and his cronies criticized, PAF stuck to its stance about not going into escalation. That was a good thing back then. I am not sure it is still a good thing because how many times can PAF take this stance? Would it always be so?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your POV, but until India continues its policies in Kashmir, asymmetric warfare will likely continue. This will hurt Pakistan more than it hurts India, but policy-makers do not see it that way.


Unfortunately they have a myopic view; they sowed the seeds of destructions across entire region and you saw how the snakes they reared came home to bite; they never learn the lesson. I regret they dont realise, next time Islamabad or other place is fair target. 

I remember the Rhodesian SAS when they brazenly went into the compound of Kaunda to take out Joshua Nkomo. Kaunda was completely jolted and thereafter moved them out to a suburb of Lusaka. or the raid on Harare during Commonweath summit in Harare by SAAF in broadday light on John major as a signal not to mess.

Now your local authorities are in damage control to make it platable to local audience. Frankly most are concerned about their daily living not these adventures policy makers have been wheeling in but poor civilian is then recruited to be cannon fodder as a fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

lagey raho....for whole week now.


----------



## Taha Samad

This further corroborated by following sources:
*
Reuters Report:*
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-india-kashmir-pakistan-scene-idUKKCN1QF14I

....

“We couldn’t tell what had happened. It was only in the morning that we figured out it was an attack,” he told Reuters after visiting the site, in a wooded hilltop area.

“We saw fallen trees and one damaged house, and four craters where the bombs had fallen.”

Fida Hussain Shah, a 46 year-old farmer, said he and other villagers had found pieces of Indian ordnance that had splintered pine trees on the hill but the only casualty was a man sleeping in his house when shrapnel broke the windows.

....

*Dunya News Report: 
*
https://dai.ly/x732a0w

*This video from Locals:
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100366797990215680

Tweets by DG ISPR since morning; BBC Urdu reports also corroborate to the facts explained in DG ISPRs press conference.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Coward action to provoke Pakistan.
They hardly could stay in our Air Space for 30-60 sec.
It means entered, turned and dropped fuel tanks to speed up running back


----------



## NA71

Gen Ghafoor....looks very serious ."India do ready for the surprise. which will not be something hard to find. World will see the truth"


----------



## Albatross

Official video of IAF attack

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IFB

^^ lol hahaha...almost fell off my chair .


----------



## Taha Samad

So here is what we can conclude:

1) PAF was on alert with 2 CAPs flying.
2) IAF deployed decoy/diversionary formation in Lahore-Sialkot and Bahawalpur area. PAF responded and kept them in check.
3) Then 3rd IAF formation(main attack force; bigger than other two) was detected. The 3rd PAF CAP formation; which would have taken off after 1st CAP was assigneded to deal with IAF formation in Lahore-Sialkot sector. So by the time this 3rd formation was able to engage IAF formation had crossed LOC by few Nautical Miles.
5) Upon engagement(probably in nick of time); either the IAF formations hastily did a weapons release or jettisoned the payload and made a dash for their territory.
6) The 4 bombs fell in Jaba Balakot region; but without causing any real damage unlike what is claimed by Indian Media(Local Pakistan Media and Reuters have confirmed this; see my earlier posts).
7) But since this was clear violation of Pakistani Airspace; Pakistan will respond.

All in all; PAF did well, although as a lesson learned more CAPs can be kept in air at a time from now on wards so that they can't even make it past LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Talon

I usually dont post such stuff but :

رات کا وقت!
بھارتی طیارے آتے ہیں
پاکستان کے عوام سو رہے ہیں
طیارے 3 میل تک پاکستان میں آ جاتے ہیں جو کہ سیکنڈوں کا کام ہے،
وطن کے محافظ جاگ رہے ہیں،
اڑان بھرتے ہیں
بھارتی طیاروں کو خبر ہوتی ہے کہ لوگ سو رہے ہیں فوجی جاگ رہا ہے ،
اور وہ اپنے تباہی کے عزائم لے کر واپس پلٹتے ہیں!
صبح ہوتی ہے
عوام اٹھتی ہے
سب سلامت ہیں
کسی کو موچ تک نہیں آئی
گھر سلامت ہیں
کسی کو نہیں پتہ جب وہ سو رہے تھے تو ان پر حملہ ہونے لگا تھا
کسی کو نہیں پتہ ان سب کے لیئے کوئی کتنی دور سے کونسی بیس سے جہاز ڑا کر لایا ہے اور حملہ کرنے والے حملہ کیئے بغیر واپس پلٹے ہیں،
سب اٹھتے ہیں
ٹی وی لگاتا ہے کوئی تو کوئی فیسبک اوپن کرتا ہے!

محافظوں پر تنقید شروع ہوتی ہے!
کوئی ناکام تو کوئی سویا ہوا کہتا ہے!
کوئی تنقید تو کوئی مزاق اڑاتا ہے!

اتنی خبر نہیں کہ سوئے ہوتے محافظ تو !!!
تم اپنے جنازے اٹھائے بین کر رہے ہوتے
اپنے گھروں کے ملبوں پر رو رہے ہوتے!
کوئی جاگ رہا تھا تبھی کسی کی جان نہیں گئی کسی کا مال نہیں گیا!
تمھارا کیا خیال ہے وہ اپنے 40 فوجیوں کی موت کے بدلے تمھیں زندہ چھوڑ کر جاتا ؟؟؟
تم فضول کی باتیں بند کرو
دشمن کو ہنسنے کا موقع مت دو اسے اپنی باتیں اس کے ملک میں پھیلانے کا موقع مت دو۔۔ آپس میں unity ظاہر کرو افواج کی حوصلہ افزائی کرو تم نے رات کو پھر سونا ہے فوجی پھر جاگے گا اپنا سینا لے کر !
اپنی باتیں اپنی تبصرے مٹا دو ڈیلیٹ کر دو اور برا امیج باہر مت بھیجو!
تمھیں دشمن زندہ چھوڑ کر نہیں گیا تمھیں اللہ کے مجاہدوں اور ان محافظوں نے محفوظ رکھا ورنہ اپنے 40 کے بدلے وہ 80 کا مشن لایا ہو گا وہ پکنک پر نہیں آیا تھا!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jugger

As I have said in this thread something big was about to happen, this violation and attack proves that my sources are extremely credible.

People who were screaming that India is cowardly are the ones now accusing paf of incompetence and failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Jugger said:


> As I have said in this thread something big was about to happen, this violation and attack proves that my sources are extremely credible.
> 
> People who were screaming that India is cowardly are the ones now accusing paf of incompetence and failure.


you were right sir


----------



## Raider 21

Cool_Soldier said:


> Coward action to provoke Pakistan.
> They hardly could stay in our Air Space for 30-60 sec.
> It means entered, turned and dropped fuel tanks to speed up running back


12 seconds was their flight time. They did not expect Vipers in the air to come after them. You don't jettison your ordnance unless you run away. Plus a 1000 kg bomb will cause a lot of damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Jugger said:


> As I have said in this thread something big was about to happen, this violation and attack proves that my sources are extremely credible.
> 
> People who were screaming that India is cowardly are the ones now accusing paf of incompetence and failure.



The mission failed, Indian aircraft flew away as soon as the PAF sent aircraft to intercept them.

So yes, India is still cowardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Taha Samad said:


> So here is what we can conclude:
> 
> 1) PAF was on alert with 2 CAPs flying.
> 2) IAF deployed decoy/diversionary formation in Lahore-Sialkot and Bahawalpur area. PAF responded and kept them in check.
> 3) Then 3rd IAF formation(main attack force; bigger than other two) was detected. The 3rd PAF CAP formation; which would have taken off after 1st CAP was assigneded to deal with IAF formation in Lahore-Sialkot sector. So by the time this 3rd formation was able to engage IAF formation had crossed LOC by few Nautical Miles.
> 5) Upon engagement(probably in nick of time); either the IAF formations hastily did a weapons release or jettisoned the payload and made a dash for their territory.
> 6) The 4 bombs fell in Jaba Balakot region; but without causing any real damage unlike what is claimed by Indian Media(Local Pakistan Media and Reuters have confirmed this; see my earlier posts).
> 7) But since this was clear violation of Pakistani Airspace; Pakistan will respond.
> 
> All in all; PAF did well, although as a lesson learned more CAPs can be kept in air at a time from now on wards so that they can't even make it past LOC.




I agree but still we missed golden opportunity to down their jets.

It means also we didn’t detect their main formation enough earlier in order to be able to deny them entering our airspace. Because we agree they got inside our airspace even if it was only for few miles.

I remember few months back Russians bombers were detected well before they approach french airspace and that triggered the takeoff of 2 rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Maxpane said:


> you were right sir


i respect u as a pakistani, but i wish i could give u a negative rating on about being too judgmental and being like end of the world for us.


----------



## Maxpane

uzbi aka viper said:


> i respect u as a pakistani, but i wish i could give u a negative rating on about being too judgmental and being like end of the world for us.


you cant bear bitter truth


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Maxpane said:


> you cant bear bitter truth


i wish it was.


----------



## Maxpane

uzbi aka viper said:


> i wish it was.


if you dnt believe then its your choice not mine


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Maxpane said:


> if you dnt believe then its your choice not mine


i dont believe "inheritance of notunki" as prevail in india..anyways.


----------



## Maxpane

uzbi aka viper said:


> i dont believe "inheritance of notunki" as prevail in india..anyways.


its your choice not mine and am not blind follower


----------



## uzbi aka viper

Maxpane said:


> its your choice not mine and am not blind follower


well not me too, but i dont criticise paf..as if they were sitting ducks...on the other way its like your joining hands with a stupid statements of indians.


----------



## NA71



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Spice-2000 achieves a stand-off range of over 60 kilometers


----------



## TsAr

Taha Samad said:


> This further corroborated by following sources:
> *
> Reuters Report:*
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-india-kashmir-pakistan-scene-idUKKCN1QF14I
> 
> ....
> 
> “We couldn’t tell what had happened. It was only in the morning that we figured out it was an attack,” he told Reuters after visiting the site, in a wooded hilltop area.
> 
> “We saw fallen trees and one damaged house, and four craters where the bombs had fallen.”
> 
> Fida Hussain Shah, a 46 year-old farmer, said he and other villagers had found pieces of Indian ordnance that had splintered pine trees on the hill but the only casualty was a man sleeping in his house when shrapnel broke the windows.
> 
> ....
> 
> *Dunya News Report:
> *
> https://dai.ly/x732a0w
> 
> *This video from Locals:
> *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100366797990215680
> Tweets by DG ISPR since morning; BBC Urdu reports also corroborate to the facts explained in DG ISPRs press conference.


What kind of a 1000 Pound bomd was this that could not take down a mud house.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Next IAF mission is to jettison its targeting pods on border and claim it destroyed half of PAF. I bet pathological liar indians will believe that sh1t as well.
Btw during situation like this if India is trying to portray pakistan as a loser country then they need to show some evidence like *satellite images* before and after of it indented target! 
not some claims shooting out of modi g's @zz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Taha Samad said:


> So here is what we can conclude:
> 
> 1) PAF was on alert with 2 CAPs flying.
> 2) IAF deployed decoy/diversionary formation in Lahore-Sialkot and Bahawalpur area. PAF responded and kept them in check.
> 3) Then 3rd IAF formation(main attack force; bigger than other two) was detected. The 3rd PAF CAP formation; which would have taken off after 1st CAP was assigneded to deal with IAF formation in Lahore-Sialkot sector. So by the time this 3rd formation was able to engage IAF formation had crossed LOC by few Nautical Miles.
> 5) Upon engagement(probably in nick of time); either the IAF formations hastily did a weapons release or jettisoned the payload and made a dash for their territory.
> 6) The 4 bombs fell in Jaba Balakot region; but without causing any real damage unlike what is claimed by Indian Media(Local Pakistan Media and Reuters have confirmed this; see my earlier posts).
> 7) But since this was clear violation of Pakistani Airspace; Pakistan will respond.
> 
> All in all; PAF did well, although as a lesson learned more CAPs can be kept in air at a time from now on wards so that they can't even make it past LOC.



That's pretty much the summary I can agree with as well. There's 2 crucial variables that I hope someone can clarify:

1. What is the range of these purported 1000kg bombs they claim to have deployed? Or what kind of bombs would have the range of over 50km deployed from these mirages?
2. I saw some claims of fuel tanks dropped off at Balkot. Are these substantiated?


Regardless, I think India has their propaganda victory, and I don't see how PAF could have handled the situation any better than they did. They found a number of jets crossing the border, moved to intercept but did not engage as they weren't sure if they were attacking or merely testing their boundaries. By the time the attack confirmation came in, the jets were beyond range. Also keep in mind that engaging the jets could've very well crashed the Indian jets into their own territory where they could simply ignore their original attack and labelled us the aggressors. It was a tricky situation and I feel PAF did the best they could under the circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Next IAF mission is to jettison its targeting pods on border and claim it destroyed half of PAF. I bet pathological liar indians will believe that sh1t as well.
> Btw during situation like this if India is trying to portray pakistan as a loser country then they need to show some evidence like *satellite images* before and after of it indented target!
> not some claims shooting out of modi g's @zz


Why ?? now let your leaders build narrative We will show are cards later

I mean this is just 12 jets formation what Will happen if its Will be 200+ Is DG ISPR accepting PAF vulnerability ???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100376356817375232


----------



## Maxpane

uzbi aka viper said:


> well not me too, but i dont criticise paf..as if they were sitting ducks...on the other way its like your joining hands with a stupid statements of indians.


if you dnt criticize if they are sitting duck then its astonishing for me .


----------



## Windjammer

This is said to be PAF aircraft returning after successfully chasing the Indian aircraft away who were forced to drop their ordnance to make a quick run to safety. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Maxpane said:


> if you dnt criticize if they are sitting duck then its astonishing for me .


lets agree to disagree


----------



## Counter-Errorist

When I woke up this morning and tried looking for information about the attacks, there were a huge number of Indian articles and virtually none from us. And this is without any official confirmation. They came in fully prepared with intense backchannel supply of propaganda. By the time we reacted, the international media was already eating up their propaganda because none existed on our end.


----------



## IceCold

cerberus said:


> Why ?? now let your leaders build narrative We will show are cards later
> 
> I mean this is just 12 jets formation what Will happen if its Will be 200+ Is DG ISPR accepting PAF vulnerability ???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100376356817375232


The only thing we are accepting is the vulnerability of your brain to comprehend even basic stuff.


----------



## cerberus

IceCold said:


> The only thing we are accepting is the vulnerability of your brain to comprehend even basic stuff.


read his words
"our entire Air Force could not have stayed airborne" ???

this after PAF was on All-time high Alert And intercepted Fighters over Sailkot And lahore sector 2 days back and one day back at balawalpur


----------



## litman

Taha Samad said:


> So here is what we can conclude:
> 
> 1) PAF was on alert with 2 CAPs flying.
> 2) IAF deployed decoy/diversionary formation in Lahore-Sialkot and Bahawalpur area. PAF responded and kept them in check.
> 3) Then 3rd IAF formation(main attack force; bigger than other two) was detected. The 3rd PAF CAP formation; which would have taken off after 1st CAP was assigneded to deal with IAF formation in Lahore-Sialkot sector. So by the time this 3rd formation was able to engage IAF formation had crossed LOC by few Nautical Miles.
> 5) Upon engagement(probably in nick of time); either the IAF formations hastily did a weapons release or jettisoned the payload and made a dash for their territory.
> 6) The 4 bombs fell in Jaba Balakot region; but without causing any real damage unlike what is claimed by Indian Media(Local Pakistan Media and Reuters have confirmed this; see my earlier posts).
> 7) But since this was clear violation of Pakistani Airspace; Pakistan will respond.
> 
> All in all; PAF did well, although as a lesson learned more CAPs can be kept in air at a time from now on wards so that they can't even make it past LOC.


you are right but we cant afford to keep too many CAPs up in the air for longer time. more CAPs mean more fatigue on aircraft and pilots. though we have better pilot to plane ratio but still after few weeks of too much flying will have its toll on the jets and the pilots. the only flaw in the whole scenario in my opinion is that the our awacs should have detected all the indian jet formations well in time withing indian air space and our jets should be in air to shoot down indian vultures.


----------



## IceCold

cerberus said:


> read his words
> "our entire Air Force could not have stayed airborne" ???
> 
> this after PAF was on All-time high Alert And intercepted Fighters over Sailkot And lahore sector 2 days back and one day back at balawalpur


DOnt be so hard on your brain, like I said the vulnerability is in your brain to comprehend what is being said and the meaning that you are taking out of.


----------



## hacker J

litman said:


> you are right but we cant afford to keep too many CAPs up in the air for longer time. more CAPs mean more fatigue on aircraft and pilots. though we have better pilot to plane ratio but still after few weeks of too much flying will have its toll on the jets and the pilots. the only flaw in the whole scenario in my opinion is that the our awacs should have detected all the indian jet formations well in time withing indian air space and our jets should be in air to shoot down indian vultures.



Claps , kudos. Keep them on ground and safe then.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

cerberus said:


> Why ?? now let your leaders build narrative We will show are cards later
> 
> I mean this is just 12 jets formation what Will happen if its Will be 200+ Is DG ISPR accepting PAF vulnerability ???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100376356817375232



It will be a big achievement for IAF to fly 20 jet formation without crashing let alone 200 at the same time or heck even in 48 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

Counter-Errorist said:


> That's pretty much the summary I can agree with as well. There's 2 crucial variables that I hope someone can clarify:
> 
> 1. What is the range of these purported 1000kg bombs they claim to have deployed? Or what kind of bombs would have the range of over 50km deployed from these mirages?
> 2. I saw some claims of fuel tanks dropped off at Balkot. Are these substantiated?
> 
> 
> Regardless, I think India has their propaganda victory, and I don't see how PAF could have handled the situation any better than they did. They found a number of jets crossing the border, moved to intercept but did not engage as they weren't sure if they were attacking or merely testing their boundaries. By the time the attack confirmation came in, the jets were beyond range. Also keep in mind that engaging the jets could've very well crashed the Indian jets into their own territory where they could simply ignore their original attack and labelled us the aggressors. It was a tricky situation and I feel PAF did the best they could under the circumstances.



Well I thought you were on higeshi alert possible, redy for anything. Were you ? Looks like you were shocked 
Now I won't argue but your life logic is great simple great. I would say try same thing on Indian side, may be iaf is not as good as yours and hence they won't even bother to chase you down. Try it


----------



## alphibeti

TsAr said:


> What kind of a 1000 Pound bomd was this that could not take down a mud house.


And some idiots claiming a dozen planes each having two bombs. Can you see any thing that 24000KG of bombs would have caused on the ground? It's all Indian lies. We need to admit that Indians were able to sneak in and out in hurry while dropping their bombs and fuel tanks. Why they did that? Either by fear of approaching PAF planes or by design to score politically in domestic politics.


----------



## hacker J

Myth_buster_1 said:


> It will be a big achievement for IAF to fly 20 jet formation without crashing let alone 200 at the same time or heck even in 48 hours.


Ha ha ha ha
You are only good for typing, try avenging may be your aircrafts are much more better.



Who Am I? said:


> ANI (@ani) Tweeted:
> Pakistan Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi: Pakistan will take international media to the area of strikes, helicopters are being readied, right now weather is bad, will fly when weather permits. (file pic) https://t.co/hkvl1Z40gh (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100347445773565952)


Weather is bad lmao nice


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Signalian said:


> Doubt it very much.





Albatross said:


> Official video of IAF attack



This is class bro


----------



## cerberus

Myth_buster_1 said:


> It will be a big achievement for IAF to fly 20 jet formation without crashing let alone 200 at the same time or heck even in 48 hours.


lol in past three days your F-16s have to fly multiple cap missions over Lahore ,sailkot,muzzfrabad,balakot,
intruded your air space bombed KPK lol what else you want ??

the relations you have with US hope they lend your spares in Wartime With there strategic ally india


----------



## YeBeWarned

cerberus said:


> Why ?? now let your leaders build narrative We will show are cards later
> 
> I mean this is just 12 jets formation what Will happen if its Will be 200+ Is DG ISPR accepting PAF vulnerability ???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100376356817375232



not really, actually PAF was anticipating the attack so that is why they intercepted IAF jets as quick as within 1-3 minutes , in panic IAF dropped the payload and head back, probably don't want to get shot cause than it will become a war trophy for Pakistan, i think IAF do know that even if we dropped bombs anywhere in Pakistan, either we hit something or not our media will exaggerate it for the native people . 

the level of destruction with 10+ M2k's and 1000 pounds bombs can not remain hidden, plus IAF must have videos from their jets .. they should release them hitting some compound that will be very helpful .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

hacker J said:


> Ha ha ha ha
> You are only good for typing, try avenging may be your aircrafts are much more better.
> Weather is bad lmao nice



Only IAF has mastered the art of jettisoning fuel tanks and running away with tail stuck in its own @zz


----------



## hacker J

I feel the title of this thread is faulty in itself, because I thought they were already ready and on high alert. If this happens on high alert what will happen when they are not hehe. They would be good only for air shows man.

Title should be paf the put on attack mode to give your people some relief phewwww. But that would be imaginary at best haha


----------



## cerberus

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Only IAF has mastered the art of jettisoning fuel tanks and running away with tail stuck in its own @zz


but your DG ISPR said it was "bombs" go listen to briefing again


----------



## hacker J

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Only IAF has mastered the art of jettisoning fuel tanks and running away with tail stuck in its own @zz



Hmm correct, do you have guts to do that even ? Your paf is best in world right which were not even able to fire a missile or give warning rather now they say they are high alert. Don't create anymore laughing stock of your af. Ask them to teach India a lesson, obviously if they can


----------



## Basel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> WHAT IF ISPR POSTED IMAGES FROM A DIFFERENT LOCATION SHOWING A MORTAR HIT AREA AND CLAIMING IT INDIAN PAYLOAD. JUST SO NO MORE ESCALATION HAPPENS????



It's possible.


----------



## litman

hacker J said:


> I feel the title of this thread is faulty in itself, because I thought they were already ready and on high alert. If this happens on high alert what will happen when they are not hehe. They would be good only for air shows man.
> 
> Title should be paf the put on attack mode to give your people some relief phewwww. But that would be imaginary at best haha


if the aggressor air force fails to hit its target then in terms of air operations the mission is considered as failed . the job of the defending air force is to stop the aggressors in achieving their goals which PAF successfully did. after taking so much risk if your jets took along only some "timber" as their trophy then your air force failed totally. now wait for our response. the whole planning of iaf resulted in loss of some trees in pak. it cant be considered as a success . but for indian media and gen public it is still a good election winning campaign. your media is even showing old paf f-16s video as your jets attacking pak. do you people even have an atom of shame, honor and dignity left ?



Windjammer said:


> This is said to be PAF aircraft returning after successfully chasing the Indian aircraft away who were forced to drop their ordnance to make a quick run to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


the indians will use even this video and they will label it as indian jets returning after destroying militant camps in pak and the indian public will cheer.


----------



## NA71

Just watching modi ji on TV....real 56" chest saying janta fikar na karey Pakistan kuch nahein kar sakta....desh majboot hathon hey. mein na kaha tha badla liya jaey ga"

TV anchors & hosts have gone crazy like they have conquered Pakistan.

TV channels now showing list of terrorists killed including Azhar Masood brother.


----------



## Taha Samad

Vortex said:


> I agree but still we missed golden opportunity to down their jets.
> 
> It means also we didn’t detect their main formation enough earlier in order to be able to deny them entering our airspace. Because we agree they got inside our airspace even if it was only for few miles.
> 
> I remember few months back Russians bombers were detected well before they approach french airspace and that triggered the takeoff of 2 rafales.





litman said:


> you are right but we cant afford to keep too many CAPs up in the air for longer time. more CAPs mean more fatigue on aircraft and pilots. though we have better pilot to plane ratio but still after few weeks of too much flying will have its toll on the jets and the pilots. the only flaw in the whole scenario in my opinion is that the our awacs should have detected all the indian jet formations well in time withing indian air space and our jets should be in air to shoot down indian vultures.



But one has to remember as DG ISPR said and as other people already had mentioned that during past few days IAF was flying CAPs on their side of border as well. PAF was doing the same on its side.

So even if a formation was detected it was difficult to differentiate if it was one of those going for CAP or it really aimed to intrude into Pakistani Territory.

Its entirely possible that the intruding formation flew a CAP pattern initially and only turned to cross LOC, when IAF ground control reported that both existing PAF CAPs have been diverted to deal with other diversionary formations.

I think PAF would have aircrafts on 3-minute alert in current situation. Usual ADA scramble takes around 5 minutes. And if you note IAF intrusion lasted around 4 minutes in total. So IAF was trying to utilize the window of time between existing CAP being assigned and replacement CAP formation getting airborne.

And firing at an escaping aircraft is difficult(due to reduced range at which there high kill probability). Plus the chance of its wreckage landing on other side of LOC. So in such circumstances I think firing clearance was never given.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZedZeeshan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi768

Vortex said:


> I agree but still we missed golden opportunity to down their jets.
> 
> It means also we didn’t detect their main formation enough earlier in order to be able to deny them entering our airspace. Because we agree they got inside our airspace even if it was only for few miles.
> 
> I remember few months back Russians bombers were detected well before they approach french airspace and that triggered the takeoff of 2 rafales.



Going few miles across border is not a big thing to do, we can do this on daily basis as well as Indians, to be honest..

The approach they used was where valley floor is roughly at 1000 meters and peaks on mountain ranges on both sides are between 3000-4000 meters, so avoiding radars is also no big deal as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi768 said:


> Going few miles across border is not a big thing to do, we can do this on daily basis as well as Indians, to be honest..
> 
> The approach they used was where valley floor is roughly at 1000 meters and peaks on mountain ranges on both sides are between 3000-4000 meters, so avoiding radars is also no big deal as well.



A "high alert" with no AWACS in the air?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

ghazi768 said:


> Going few miles across border is not a big thing to do, we can do this on daily basis as well as Indians, to be honest..
> 
> The approach they used was where valley floor is roughly at 1000 meters and peaks on mountain ranges on both sides are between 3000-4000 meters, so avoiding radars is also no big deal as well.


if its not a big deal, PAF should use similar strategy and hit their ammunition depot or some random hills deep in IoK... its easy na?


----------



## batmannow

ghazi768 said:


> Going few miles across border is not a big thing to do, we can do this on daily basis as well as Indians, to be honest..
> 
> The approach they used was where valley floor is roughly at 1000 meters and peaks on mountain ranges on both sides are between 3000-4000 meters, so avoiding radars is also no big deal as well.


Its big deal when u were expecting tht action since a week ?
Ur jets timming was to slow and it shows tht there was lack of communication among our air defences and our airforce and then why we didnt shot on the indian jets ????



VCheng said:


> A "high alert" with no AWACS in the air?


Awacs were always in.the air but on the sites which r more important not on the lose borders and where we , can easily defend our civillian and military installations


----------



## VCheng

batmannow said:


> Awacs were always in.the air but on the sites which r more important not on the lose borders and where we , can easily defend our civillian and military installations



So the LoC was not important enough? Okay, then.


----------



## ghazi768

VCheng said:


> A "high alert" with no AWACS in the air?


AWACS are not 'all seeing' not even American ones when there are mountain ranges 3-4 km high in the path. Using valleys for trying to hide from radars is even practices in USAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi768 said:


> AWACS are not 'all seeing' not even American ones when there are mountain ranges 3-4 km high in the path. Using valleys for trying to hide from radars is even practices in USAF.



I would bet that the Americans saw it all happening in realtime. In color. On a Panoramic screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi768

PurpleButcher said:


> if its not a big deal, PAF should use similar strategy and hit their ammunition depot or some random hills deep in IoK... its easy na?


Yes, if the decision is taken to hit across the LOC than sneaking and hitting somewhere is not extra-ordinary.


----------



## PurpleButcher

ghazi768 said:


> Yes, if the decision is taken to hit across the LOC than sneaking and hitting somewhere is not extra-ordinary.


then why didnt PAF use this strategy during Kargil ?


----------



## ghazi768

batmannow said:


> Its big deal when u were expecting tht action since a week ?
> Ur jets timming was to slow and it shows tht there was lack of communication among our air defences and our airforce and then why we didnt shot on the indian jets ????



Expecting something.. yes that is why around the clock CAPs were flying all over Pakistan..

I do no agree with timing is slow.. even acquiring a target on radar requires 'multiple hops' and has a time period. If some one had ample time to research entry points to jump valleys, radar locations, altitude of different mountain ranges than doing a quick 20-25 seconds approach and dash back is not extra-ordinarily difficult, as well as avoiding getting shot down.



PurpleButcher said:


> then why didnt PAF use this strategy during Kargil ?


In my opinion, because they were not ordered to.. otherwise hitting a few Indian forward posts wasn't a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

ghazi768 said:


> Expecting something.. yes that is why around the clock CAPs were flying all over Pakistan..
> 
> I do no agree with timing is slow.. even acquiring a target on radar requires 'multiple hops' and has a time period. If some one had ample time to research entry points to jump valleys, radar locations, altitude of different mountain ranges than doing a quick 20-25 seconds approach and dash back is not extra-ordinarily difficult, as well as avowing getting shot down.


radar should have been looking deep into IoK, and PAF should have had info from where the intruders are coming, and they should have been shot the moment they entered! We proved our incompetence, lets learn from this and improve our SoPs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi768

PurpleButcher said:


> radar should have been looking deep into IoK, and PAF should have had info from where the intruders are coming, and they should have been shot the moment they entered! We proved our incompetence, lets learn from this and improve our SoPs!


Radars look where they are able to look.. can not say any further.
But please do a mental exercise, user google maps, turn on terrain mapping, than find me a place where a radar can be placed so that it can look 'all the way' into IOK..


----------



## Blueskiez 2001

Foo_Fighter said:


>



Can anyone plz explain the release date of the video beeing the 25th february 2019?

Very good and bold reply by the ISPR and our ministers


----------



## blain2

PurpleButcher said:


> radar should have been looking deep into IoK, and PAF should have had info from where the intruders are coming, and they should have been shot the moment they entered! We proved our incompetence, lets learn from this and improve our SoPs!


"He maintained that both Pakistan and India have strong air defence. “The two sides are able to carry out swift surprise air raids within 30 kilometres of the border without being intercepted by the adversary’s fighters that are on ground alert,” he said.



“The misconception about immediate response has to be demystified. A fighter jet flies at the speed of 1000s of kilometres per hour – it can reach the target area within minutes. The response time for a fighter jet to reach incursion site varies from at least five to 10 minutes.”

“It is impossible to counter the attack, however, we can retaliate,” he explained. “Be it Pakistan, India or even the United States – no country can have fighter aircraft on watch 24/7. It is too costly.”

https://tribune.com.pk/story/191867...nce-analysts-weigh-india-escalates-situation/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

ghazi768 said:


> Radars look where they are able to look.. can not say any further.
> But please do a mental exercise, user google maps, turn on terrain mapping, than find me a place where a radar can be placed so that it can look 'all the way' into IOK..


Brother I am trying to understand your viewpoint, please correct me if I am wrong

according to you," If a fighter flies low level in mountain region, there is no way to detect it, not even by AWACS?"

and if the answer is yes, than what is the way to stop IAF from launching strikes on muzaffarabad or abbotabad?


----------



## ghazi768

PurpleButcher said:


> and if the answer is yes, than what is the way to stop IAF from launching strikes on muzaffarabad or abbotabad?



By covering approaches with radars as well as with human observers.

I understand that our egos are hurt and as Pakistanis we are all angry at this incursion but we should keep our heads level..

Actually this incident shows that the approach they took was already covered, that is why PAF was able to scramble and challenge them, which once alerted by their RWRs or their controllers of approaching PAF jets quickly turned tail, jettisoning their payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Hodor said:


> Don't talk about the stuff you dont know.


Don't you talk to me in that tone boy you're the one who is ignorant of facts here. Let me break this down for you very slowly step by step.

1) IAF intruded at around 3:30am (if i am not wrong) from IoK Tangdhar and managed to penetrate as far as into KPK, Balakot (Jabba) told to us by DG ISPR himself.

"On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their "bombs" fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back." DG ISPR

Now where is Balakot (Jabba)? 40km away from LOC







2) They weren't shot down even when they not only violated our airspace but also dropped bombs on our sovereign territory.

3) Balakot is not in AJK it is in KPK means they ATTACKED Pakistan.

4) Their claims of 200-300 terrorists being killed is pure BS but the fact is they dropped bombs on Pakistan's sovereign territory and that is an ACT OF WAR and PAF failed to shoot down the enemy.

What's more embarassing is this

*"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*

For god sakes stop embarrassing us further you've done enough for one day 
*https://www.dawn.com/news/1466161*


Hodor said:


> I wish I could tell here how much ready PAF was and why it didn't take any action.


Here we go another "i know it all but can't reveal anything member" listen this is not a drama where you create suspense by writing these types of statements tired of hearing this same exact copy/paste statements by many members on this site for 3 years if you guys can't reveal anything than don't create fazool ka drama?


Hodor said:


> PAF is being bashed


PAF is being bashed rightly it was their job to defend Pakistani airspace and it's people from enemies and today they failed to do that. If your fangirl emotions get hurt in this process than you should log off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100297657396932608
We should be thankful to Allah that there was no serious damage otherwise things could've gotten worse for Pakistanis thanks to paf.
@Starlord @Mentee @Maxpane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

The Sandman said:


> Don't you talk to me in that tone boy you're the one who is ignorant of facts here. Let me break this down for you very slowly step by step.
> 
> 1) IAF intruded at around 3:30am (if i am not wrong) from IoK Tangdhar and managed to penetrate as far as into KPK, Balakot (Jabba) told to us by DG ISPR himself.
> 
> "On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their "bombs" fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back." DG ISPR
> 
> Now where is Balakot (Jabba)? 40km away from LOC
> 
> View attachment 542160
> 
> 
> 2) They weren't shot down even when they not only violated our airspace but also dropped bombs on our sovereign territory.
> 
> 3) Balakot is not in AJK it is in KPK means they ATTACKED Pakistan.
> 
> 4) Their claims of 200-300 terrorists being killed is pure BS but the fact is they dropped bombs on Pakistan's sovereign territory and that is an ACT OF WAR and PAF failed to shoot down the enemy.
> 
> 
> Here we go another "i know it all but can't reveal anything member" listen this is not a drama where you create suspense by writing these types of statements tired of hearing this same exact copy/paste statements by many members on this site for 3 years if you guys can't reveal anything than don't create fazool ka drama?
> 
> PAF is being bashed rightly it was their job to defend Pakistani airspace and it's people from enemies and today they failed to do that. If your fangirl emotions get hurt in this process than you should log off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100297657396932608
> We should be thankful to Allah that there was no serious damage otherwise things could've gotten worse for Pakistanis thanks to paf.
> @Starlord @Mentee @Maxpane



I keep saying, all i want right now is dead India Soldiers ... I don't care how Pakistan will do it, Cross border raids , Air strike , Artillery , or CM but i want a strong response from Pakistan over this , or else i will lose a huge respect for our Army and Air force .


----------



## Maxpane

The Sandman said:


> Don't you talk to me in that tone boy you're the one who is ignorant of facts here. Let me break this down for you very slowly step by step.
> 
> 1) IAF intruded at around 3:30am (if i am not wrong) from IoK Tangdhar and managed to penetrate as far as into KPK, Balakot (Jabba) told to us by DG ISPR himself.
> 
> "On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their "bombs" fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back." DG ISPR
> 
> Now where is Balakot (Jabba)? 40km away from LOC
> 
> View attachment 542160
> 
> 
> 2) They weren't shot down even when they not only violated our airspace but also dropped bombs on our sovereign territory.
> 
> 3) Balakot is not in AJK it is in KPK means they ATTACKED Pakistan.
> 
> 4) Their claims of 200-300 terrorists being killed is pure BS but the fact is they dropped bombs on Pakistan's sovereign territory and that is an ACT OF WAR and PAF failed to shoot down the enemy.
> 
> 
> Here we go another "i know it all but can't reveal anything member" listen this is not a drama where you create suspense by writing these types of statements tired of hearing this same exact copy/paste statements by many members on this site for 3 years if you guys can't reveal anything than don't create fazool ka drama?
> 
> PAF is being bashed rightly it was their job to defend Pakistani airspace and it's people from enemies and today they failed to do that. If your fangirl emotions get hurt in this process than you should log off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100297657396932608
> We should be thankful to Allah that there was no serious damage otherwise things could've gotten worse for Pakistanis thanks to paf.
> @Starlord @Mentee @Maxpane


only thanks to Allah Almighty bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Starlord said:


> I keep saying, all i want right now is dead India Soldiers ... I don't care how Pakistan will do it, Cross border raids , Air strike , Artillery , or CM but i want a strong response from Pakistan over this , or else i will lose a huge respect for our Army and Air force .





Maxpane said:


> only thanks to Allah Almighty bhai


Look at these more blunders by DG ispr
*"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*

I mean wth  just stop embarrassing us more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

The Sandman said:


> Look at these more blunders by DG ispr
> *"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*
> 
> I mean wth  just stop embarrassing us more



why would he wished such stupid thing ?


----------



## Areesh

The Sandman said:


> Don't you talk to me in that tone boy you're the one who is ignorant of facts here. Let me break this down for you very slowly step by step.
> 
> 1) IAF intruded at around 3:30am (if i am not wrong) from IoK Tangdhar and managed to penetrate as far as into KPK, Balakot (Jabba) told to us by DG ISPR himself.
> 
> "On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their "bombs" fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back." DG ISPR
> 
> Now where is Balakot (Jabba)? 40km away from LOC
> 
> View attachment 542160
> 
> 
> 2) They weren't shot down even when they not only violated our airspace but also dropped bombs on our sovereign territory.
> 
> 3) Balakot is not in AJK it is in KPK means they ATTACKED Pakistan.
> 
> 4) Their claims of 200-300 terrorists being killed is pure BS but the fact is they dropped bombs on Pakistan's sovereign territory and that is an ACT OF WAR and PAF failed to shoot down the enemy.
> 
> What's more embarassing is this
> 
> *"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*
> 
> For god sakes stop embarrassing us further you've done enough for one day
> 
> Here we go another "i know it all but can't reveal anything member" listen this is not a drama where you create suspense by writing these types of statements tired of hearing this same exact copy/paste statements by many members on this site for 3 years if you guys can't reveal anything than don't create fazool ka drama?
> 
> PAF is being bashed rightly it was their job to defend Pakistani airspace and it's people from enemies and today they failed to do that. If your fangirl emotions get hurt in this process than you should log off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100297657396932608
> We should be thankful to Allah that there was no serious damage otherwise things could've gotten worse for Pakistanis thanks to paf.
> @Starlord @Mentee @Maxpane



Lahoris again cheering for enemy


----------



## Maxpane

The Sandman said:


> Look at these more blunders by DG ispr
> *"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*
> 
> I mean wth  just stop embarrassing us more


bomb gira k wo kia wait karty pathatic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Areesh said:


> Lahoris again cheering for enemy


Even during this crucial time all you care about is Lahore vs Karachi pathetic you need to grow up a bit really. 


Starlord said:


> why would he wished such stupid thing ?





Maxpane said:


> bomb gira k wo kia wait karty pathatic


He needs to take a break as irfan baloch said on another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

The Sandman said:


> Even during this crucial time all you care about is Lahore vs Karachi pathetic you need to grow up a bit really.
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to take a break as irfan baloch said on another thread.


bhai choro pare . question karna haram ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

The Sandman said:


> Even during this crucial time all you care about is Lahore vs Karachi pathetic you need to grow up a bit really.



Yeah because you are cheering for the enemy.


----------



## The Sandman

Areesh said:


> Yeah because you are cheering for the enemy.


*Facepalm* i am sure your english is far far better than mine re-read what i wrote and if you want me to bury my head in ground and say "nothing happened everything is fine" than no i won't do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

The Sandman said:


> *Facepalm* i am sure your english is far far better than mine re-read what i wrote and if you want me to bury my head in ground and say "nothing happened everything is fine" than no i won't do that.



I have read what you have written. You are undermining your own forces unnecessary

I have already said that PAF did a very good job. Yeah it could have been improved further but it was still a very excellent response

And nope IAF didn't miss their target because of our good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassamun

Look at below article from Huffington Post India...

https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry...752946e4b0bf1662033467?utm_hp_ref=in-homepage


----------



## TsAr

The Sandman said:


> Don't you talk to me in that tone boy you're the one who is ignorant of facts here. Let me break this down for you very slowly step by step.
> 
> 1) IAF intruded at around 3:30am (if i am not wrong) from IoK Tangdhar and managed to penetrate as far as into KPK, Balakot (Jabba) told to us by DG ISPR himself.
> 
> "On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their "bombs" fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back." DG ISPR
> 
> Now where is Balakot (Jabba)? 40km away from LOC
> 
> View attachment 542160
> 
> 
> 2) They weren't shot down even when they not only violated our airspace but also dropped bombs on our sovereign territory.
> 
> 3) Balakot is not in AJK it is in KPK means they ATTACKED Pakistan.
> 
> 4) Their claims of 200-300 terrorists being killed is pure BS but the fact is they dropped bombs on Pakistan's sovereign territory and that is an ACT OF WAR and PAF failed to shoot down the enemy.
> 
> What's more embarassing is this
> 
> *"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*
> 
> For god sakes stop embarrassing us further you've done enough for one day
> 
> Here we go another "i know it all but can't reveal anything member" listen this is not a drama where you create suspense by writing these types of statements tired of hearing this same exact copy/paste statements by many members on this site for 3 years if you guys can't reveal anything than don't create fazool ka drama?
> 
> PAF is being bashed rightly it was their job to defend Pakistani airspace and it's people from enemies and today they failed to do that. If your fangirl emotions get hurt in this process than you should log off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100297657396932608
> We should be thankful to Allah that there was no serious damage otherwise things could've gotten worse for Pakistanis thanks to paf.
> @Starlord @Mentee @Maxpane


Indian Jets most likely used precision guided bombs “Spice" that has range in excess of 100 km, so payload could have been released within Indian airspace. Stop giving an impression that they flew do the way to balakot and dropped bombs there


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Sound of multiple aircraft over muzaffarabad city since past 30 minutes its not stopping this time. Allah Hu Akbar.


----------



## The Sandman

Areesh said:


> I have read what you have written. You are undermining your own forces unnecessary
> 
> I have already said that PAF did a very good job. Yeah it could have been improved further but it was still a very excellent response
> 
> And nope IAF didn't miss their target because of our good luck.


Acha


TsAr said:


> so payload could have been released within Indian airspace. Stop giving an impression that they flew do the way to balakot and dropped bombs there


 sigh


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1672



For first time, just looking at PAF jets is doing dil kharaab. So disappointed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Stand off weapons were used to try and get at a target while avoiding our interceptions- technically we HAVE to make sure that the wreckage falls in Pakistan; cannot do that if the weapon is a SOW.
However, right now Pakistani response has faltered; they had the entire game in their hands but failed to anticipate this clear move. All they needed was prior intel or at least an immediate media and diplomatic campaign to highlight this violation.

Nada.

Modi has his election victory, the PAF has its hands tied with limitations, and the options for a “retaliation” are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ziaulislam

Jinn Baba said:


> For first time, just looking at PAF jets is doing dil kharaab. So disappointed


Imagine what absolute air superiority will feel like...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Oscar said:


> Stand off weapons were used to try and get at a target while avoiding our interceptions- technically we HAVE to make sure that the wreckage falls in Pakistan; cannot do that if the weapon is a SOW.
> However, right now Pakistani response has faltered; they had the entire game in their hands but failed to anticipate this clear move. All they needed was prior intel or at least an immediate media and diplomatic campaign to highlight this violation.
> 
> Nada.
> 
> Modi has his election victory, the PAF has its hands tied with limitations, and the options for a “retaliation” are gone.



What more we could do on Diplomatic level ? it won't do anything as India has much more Diplomatic lobby than Pakistan . What's needed is a actual strike in India .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100478748116299788

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100477860459020295


----------



## maverick1977

Oscar said:


> Stand off weapons were used to try and get at a target while avoiding our interceptions- technically we HAVE to make sure that the wreckage falls in Pakistan; cannot do that if the weapon is a SOW.
> However, right now Pakistani response has faltered; they had the entire game in their hands but failed to anticipate this clear move. All they needed was prior intel or at least an immediate media and diplomatic campaign to highlight this violation.
> 
> Nada.
> 
> Modi has his election victory, the PAF has its hands tied with limitations, and the options for a “retaliation” are gone.




So much pessimism... get ready for Raad and Babur package in IOK ...


----------



## Crixus

He is more dangerous then nuclear strikes.......


AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100478748116299788
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100477860459020295


----------



## kursed

Oscar said:


> Stand off weapons were used to try and get at a target while avoiding our interceptions- technically we HAVE to make sure that the wreckage falls in Pakistan; cannot do that if the weapon is a SOW.
> However, right now Pakistani response has faltered; they had the entire game in their hands but failed to anticipate this clear move. All they needed was prior intel or at least an immediate media and diplomatic campaign to highlight this violation.
> 
> Nada.
> 
> Modi has his election victory, the PAF has its hands tied with limitations, and the options for a “retaliation” are gone.



We had the required intel. PAF ADA was monitoring IAF activity all day. We failed to put up the CAP in time to thwart this incursion. As you said, PAF had the entire game in their hands but were found wanting in the end. They could not stop the enemy at the gate.

They have lowered their own deterrence value, at the end of the day. Shown it to people and the enemy, that an enemy can come in, launch a SOW within our air space and bug out - without being engaged by PAF. And there's nothing PAF can do about it now. Their day came and they came up short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

kursed said:


> We had the required intel. PAF ADA was monitoring IAF activity all day. We failed to put up the CAP in time to thwart this incursion. As you said, PAF had the entire game in their hands but were found wanting at the end. They could not stop the enemy at the gate.


Not exactly, we operated per protocol.

Please understand the narrative: the PAF puts up a standard CAP with layers which is EXACTLY per plan in a tiered war response.
@Horus 
We monitor their movements, they monitor ours.
We were expecting an “attack” and our CAPs responded to all of them. What caused the damage in Balakot is unclear but Balakot to the LoC is 40 miles maximum.

Normal attack speeds for jets of M2k type is 450 knots - 517mph.
40 miles is covered at that speed in 4 1/2 minutes.. exactly what the ISPR has said. There was NO ordnance released or nothing hit. Damage on mountain is consistent with burning jet fuel from a drop tank slamming into it.

The PAF responded as it should have and per RULES OF ENGAGEMENT.
India is spewing a fake narrative which is sadly being interpreted here as some inability of PAF to respond.

PAF war plans include clear asset deployment and usage tiers to ensure capability through levels and timeframe of conflict.

@waz @JamD @Starlord @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Hodor

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## kursed

Oscar said:


> Not exactly, we operated per protocol.
> 
> Please understand the narrative: the PAF puts up a standard CAP with layers which is EXACTLY per plan in a tiered war response.
> @Horus
> We monitor their movements, they monitor ours.
> We were expecting an “attack” and our CAPs responded to all of them. What caused the damage in Balakot is unclear but Balakot to the LoC is 40 miles maximum.
> 
> Normal attack speeds for jets of M2k type is 450 knots - 517mph.
> 40 miles is covered at that speed in 4 1/2 minutes.. exactly what the ISPR has said. There was NO ordnance released or nothing hit. Damage on mountain is consistent with burning jet fuel from a drop tank slamming into it.
> 
> The PAF responded as it should have and per RULES OF ENGAGEMENT.
> India is spewing a fake narrative which is sadly being interpreted here as some inability of PAF to respond.
> 
> PAF war plans include clear asset deployment and usage tiers to ensure capability through levels and timeframe of conflict.
> 
> @waz @JamD @Starlord @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Hodor



ISPR itself has said that 5 PGMs were deployed. So that part is not questioned. Also, IAF in that case perfectly timed their intrusion, after monitoring our reaction times. If these weapons had destroyed civilian life on ground, PAF would have made the same argument as now? It barely missed one family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

kursed said:


> ISPR itself has said that 5 PGMs were deployed. So that part is not questioned. Also, IAF in that case perfectly timed their intrusion, after monitoring our reaction times. If these weapons had destroyed civilian life on ground, PAF would have made the same argument as now? It barely missed one family.


ISPR is referring to the Indian claim- please watch that press conference again.
The rest of your post will need revision once you either go through the conference or find the exact time reference where the 5 PGM section was referenced.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Oscar said:


> Not exactly, we operated per protocol.
> 
> Please understand the narrative: the PAF puts up a standard CAP with layers which is EXACTLY per plan in a tiered war response.
> @Horus
> We monitor their movements, they monitor ours.
> We were expecting an “attack” and our CAPs responded to all of them. What caused the damage in Balakot is unclear but Balakot to the LoC is 40 miles maximum.
> 
> Normal attack speeds for jets of M2k type is 450 knots - 517mph.
> 40 miles is covered at that speed in 4 1/2 minutes.. exactly what the ISPR has said. There was NO ordnance released or nothing hit. Damage on mountain is consistent with burning jet fuel from a drop tank slamming into it.
> 
> The PAF responded as it should have and per RULES OF ENGAGEMENT.
> India is spewing a fake narrative which is sadly being interpreted here as some inability of PAF to respond.
> 
> PAF war plans include clear asset deployment and usage tiers to ensure capability through levels and timeframe of conflict.
> 
> @waz @JamD @Starlord @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Hodor



Sir I was waiting for your response on current incident .. Buhat dair ker di mehrbaan ate ate .
One question is kinda bothering even after you explanation , that we did act according to the CAP, as ISPR said that there were 3 separate CAP's which were scrambled to Indian Incursions , so why PAF was not given the direct order to shoot down the next fighter they sight on Radars ? I mean after 1st and 2nd CAP's and blocking IAF jets, I think third CAP must have strict orders to shoot down enemy on sight , but for me even if the wreckage of plane falls into Indian side, i would still be hopeful that PAF might release the footage of the engagement . 

why do you think PA or PAF didn't order its CAP fighters to take down enemy fighters ? or that whole incident was a very quick incident where PAF has no chance to shoot down or probably deliberately tried to avoid shooting down the enemy plane ?


----------



## SQ8

Starlord said:


> Sir I was waiting for your response on current incident .. Buhat dair ker di mehrbaan ate ate .
> One question is kinda bothering even after you explanation , that we did act according to the CAP, as ISPR said that there were 3 separate CAP's which were scrambled to Indian Incursions , so why PAF was not given the direct order to shoot down the next fighter they sight on Radars ? I mean after 1st and 2nd CAP's and blocking IAF jets, I think third CAP must have strict orders to shoot down enemy on sight , but for me even if the wreckage of plane falls into Indian side, i would still be hopeful that PAF might release the footage of the engagement .
> 
> why do you think PA or PAF didn't order its CAP fighters to take down enemy fighters ? or that whole incident was a very quick incident where PAF has no chance to shoot down or probably deliberately tried to avoid shooting down the enemy plane ?


Not exactly- look at the responses to each and match these with ISPR.

1. ROE focus is to deter the IAF without undue escalation.
2. Two LoC potential violations which DID not cross the border(this is usual for such tensions). 
3. Third was intercepted where they turned tail and ran. They did not fire on the PAF, they did not attack any area which was reportable at the time.
4. Had they stayed in the airspace despite warnings the PAF could have shot them down under ROE.

If the PAF fired on them, the window to make that decision was less than a minute to ensure the wreckage falls into Pakistan since there was no “war trigger” from them. 
If they did fire on them without being “fired upon” then it would put PAF as the aggressor since the Indians could claim they were attacking a terrorist camp and Pakistan was protecting it.

The only option was to let India attack our forces first or hit a target inside Pakistan. Here they did neither, they jettisoned their payload(not a use of weapon in anger) and turned tail.

Neither RoE condition was met- what transpired was per exact plans and a correct one..... has this been a total war situation.

Here the problem is that Indian government aren’t looking for war and instead only to propogate lies for their re-election. For that, it might have been prudent to call their bluff and blow one airplane “inside” their airspace.

But then, what consequences would that bring at a time when Pakistan can economically ill afford a conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

if this is high alert what will happen in no alert ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

VCheng said:


> I would bet that the Americans saw it all happening in realtime. In color. On a Panoramic screen.


Sure thts why thy wana leave afghanistan cause thy can see accros through the mountains where talibans were hiding since 17years ?lolzz



Oscar said:


> Not exactly- look at the responses to each and match these with ISPR.
> 
> 1. ROE focus is to deter the IAF without undue escalation.
> 2. Two LoC potential violations which DID not cross the border(this is usual for such tensions).
> 3. Third was intercepted where they turned tail and ran. They did not fire on the PAF, they did not attack any area which was reportable at the time.
> 4. Had they stayed in the airspace despite warnings the PAF could have shot them down under ROE.
> 
> If the PAF fired on them, the window to make that decision was less than a minute to ensure the wreckage falls into Pakistan since there was no “war trigger” from them.
> If they did fire on them without being “fired upon” then it would put PAF as the aggressor since the Indians could claim they were attacking a terrorist camp and Pakistan was protecting it.
> 
> The only option was to let India attack our forces first or hit a target inside Pakistan. Here they did neither, they jettisoned their payload(not a use of weapon in anger) and turned tail.
> 
> Neither RoE condition was met- what transpired was per exact plans and a correct one..... has this been a total war situation.
> 
> Here the problem is that Indian government aren’t looking for war and instead only to propogate lies for their re-election. For that, it might have been prudent to call their bluff and blow one airplane “inside” their airspace.
> 
> But then, what consequences would that bring at a time when Pakistan can economically ill afford a conflict.


In other words ,because pakistan is struggling economicly we should alow IAF a air permit to keep crossing the LOC?great logic sir !



Oscar said:


> Stand off weapons were used to try and get at a target while avoiding our interceptions- technically we HAVE to make sure that the wreckage falls in Pakistan; cannot do that if the weapon is a SOW.
> However, right now Pakistani response has faltered; they had the entire game in their hands but failed to anticipate this clear move. All they needed was prior intel or at least an immediate media and diplomatic campaign to highlight this violation.
> 
> Nada.
> 
> Modi has his election victory, the PAF has its hands tied with limitations, and the options for a “retaliation” are gone.


No sir ,
We can beat them in thier own game , we can show a new fake strike in pakistan and then can give a strong answer using some of our tactical small weaponry , peace and economic growth are directly related with powerfull defence , who ill be investing in a country which cant defend itself from any aggression?
investors invest in a secure location or a country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Oscar said:


> Not exactly- look at the responses to each and match these with ISPR.
> 
> 1. ROE focus is to deter the IAF without undue escalation.
> 2. Two LoC potential violations which DID not cross the border(this is usual for such tensions).
> 3. Third was intercepted where they turned tail and ran. They did not fire on the PAF, they did not attack any area which was reportable at the time.
> 4. Had they stayed in the airspace despite warnings the PAF could have shot them down under ROE.
> 
> If the PAF fired on them, the window to make that decision was less than a minute to ensure the wreckage falls into Pakistan since there was no “war trigger” from them.
> If they did fire on them without being “fired upon” then it would put PAF as the aggressor since the Indians could claim they were attacking a terrorist camp and Pakistan was protecting it.
> 
> The only option was to let India attack our forces first or hit a target inside Pakistan. Here they did neither, they jettisoned their payload(not a use of weapon in anger) and turned tail.
> 
> Neither RoE condition was met- what transpired was per exact plans and a correct one..... has this been a total war situation.
> 
> Here the problem is that Indian government aren’t looking for war and instead only to propogate lies for their re-election. For that, it might have been prudent to call their bluff and blow one airplane “inside” their airspace.
> 
> But then, what consequences would that bring at a time when Pakistan can economically ill afford a conflict.



So all you are saying is that IAF played really well. Paf did well as per roe but still fell short in the eyes of indian and pakistani nation which is what iaf was looking for. Paf's credibitlity is at stake whether someone likes it or not even though they reacted perfectly. Information warfare is being won by india, so far.
Personally i think paf's response was perfect considering we were not looking for escalation to war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

Oscar said:


> If they did fire on them without being “fired upon” then it would put PAF as the aggressor since the Indians could claim they were attacking a terrorist camp and Pakistan was protecting it.


They were in Pakistani air space, attacking a Pakistani ground position (hut, camel, whatever). And PAF would have been the aggressor? How does this calculation work?

What PAF will not admit is that IAF did in fact found a clink in PAF's layered defense. And it will only add to their confidence. You can be rest assured, that any future attack in India will invite an IAF response in Pakistan. They have even found diplomatic cover from P5 over this act of aggression. And going by precedent, PAF will sit the engagement out as per 'peace time' ROEs.

And I completely agree that Pakistan can ill-afford a war at the moment. PAF's only chance at getting back, was when the aircraft were in Pakistani territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

Oscar said:


> If the PAF fired on them, the window to make that decision was less than a minute to ensure the wreckage falls into Pakistan since there was no “war trigger” from them.
> If they did fire on them without being “fired upon” then it would put PAF as the aggressor since the Indians could claim they were attacking a terrorist camp and Pakistan was protecting it.



Let's be very clear. NO nation, including US of A, can unilaterally make the determination that there is an alleged terrorist camp in Pakistan and take action.

PAF would have been well in its right if, after multiple violations of its airspace and warnings given over multiple freqs, the Indians had remained. Cue DG ISPR's statement that IAF should try to remain within Pakistan for 23 mins.

The problem here is it took the CAP some time to intercept, relay the warning, during which they had ample time to release glide bombs. The entire drama unfolded in 4-5 mins. I am trying to impress this upon people since yesterday.


----------



## untitled

Oscar said:


> instead only to propogate *lies* for their re-election. For that, it might have been prudent to call their bluff and blow one airplane “*inside*” their airspace.


Only if we had a long term memory. We could have easily said that we just avenged the Atlantic, by smoking some of your Mirages


----------



## batmannow

kursed said:


> They were in Pakistani air space, attacking a Pakistani ground position (hut, camel, whatever). And PAF would have been the aggressor? How does this calculation work?
> 
> What PAF will not admit is that IAF did in fact found a clink in PAF's layered defense. And it will only add to their confidence. You can be rest assured, that any future attack in India will invite an IAF response in Pakistan. They have even found diplomatic cover from P5 over this act of aggression. And going by precedent, PAF will sit the engagement out as per 'peace time' ROEs.
> 
> And I completely agree that Pakistan can ill-afford a war at the moment. PAF's only chance at getting back, was when the aircraft were in Pakistani territory. Now Army and civilians will bear the brunt for next few weeks and public will forget and move on, like after Surgical Strike 1.


Yes thy did smart job cause thier , target was nothing ?
And it can be anything just to bring modi back into power ?
While pak can them in thier own game by accepting another fake strike and to react to tht massivly and if tht happens india wont find those p5 accepting india,s logics ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

On this posting, I stay neutral to both Pakistan and India, and wrote as objectively as possible.

Indian objective seem to be two fold, one is to strike the Kashmir fighter as revenge action to satisfy the mood of Indians, and secondly to humiliate PAF by crossing the line of control. They achieved their second objective. And whether the first objective is a success or failure still quite muddy as claims from both side are in conflict.

The few seconds of intrusion I suspect was done on pre-planning as because it is meant to humiliate the PAF CAP. Indians know very well there are intensive CAP. They would not want to go deep inside Pakistan airspace because that would be suicide. In fact they could launch their glide bombs well inside their side of LOC but they chose not to, but intentionally cross-over for just a few seconds. Dropping of fuel tank while escaping is a standard procedure, especially they know PAF CAP is just nearby.

PAF CAP did not failed. The few seconds of intrusion do not warrant firing of weapon as per Rules of Engagement as described by Oscar. PAF, IMO, had done a good job. If it is in real war time, they would have firing off their missiles regardless of Indian planes have cross the LOC, but this is suppose to be a peace time, so they can't fire any weapon.

If indeed Indians planes had launched glide bombs, the failure would be the ground base air defence element. Advance anti-air defence should be able to shoot down the glide bombs if they can detect them. 

I don't know if Pakistan has layer air defence or not. Layer air defence consist of long range air defence missiles, mid-range and short range. It is very expensive and usually only deployed around important facilities like air base, navy ports etc. Even if Pakistan has good layer air defence, I doubt they would deploy them to protect Kashmir fighter camp (if it exist as Indian claims).


----------



## kursed

Why does PAF not simply release a radar view video of this entire engagement? And befuddle IAF at its own optics game?


----------



## monitor

EMB 145AEW flew right over #*LoC*(line of control) .Equipped with radar warning system and mission monitoring systems #*embraer145*



















Hardly anyone can understand the physical n emotional trauma this young boy is going through in DHQ Hospital #*Kotli* after being caught in indiscriminate #*Indian* shelling from across the #*LoC* on Tuesday


----------



## Bindas

kursed said:


> Why does PAF not simply release a radar view video of this entire engagement? And befuddle IAF at its own optics game?



They will never do that bcoz they do not want to show 40 km incursion.


----------



## mshan44




----------



## SQ8

Baloch Pakistani said:


> So all you are saying is that IAF played really well. Paf did well as per roe but still fell short in the eyes of indian and pakistani nation which is what iaf was looking for. Paf's credibitlity is at stake whether someone likes it or not even though they reacted perfectly. Information warfare is being won by india, so far.
> Personally i think paf's response was perfect considering we were not looking for escalation to war.


Read my statement again- PAF did exactly what was needed, India is spinning a deterred attack as an actual one just as they did with Uri.



CriticalThought said:


> Let's be very clear. NO nation, including US of A, can unilaterally make the determination that there is an alleged terrorist camp in Pakistan and take action.
> 
> PAF would have been well in its right if, after multiple violations of its airspace and warnings given over multiple freqs, the Indians had remained. Cue DG ISPR's statement that IAF should try to remain within Pakistan for 23 mins.
> 
> The problem here is it took the CAP some time to intercept, relay the warning, during which they had ample time to release glide bombs. The entire drama unfolded in 4-5 mins. I am trying to impress this upon people since yesterday.


They never released anything- please find me the source where there is any other evidence of the ground being hit other than balakot?

CAP did not take time to intercept as such considering that multiple points were being probed and other assets were being scrambled to assist.

Without seeing an actual strike, the PAF could only assume this was another violation and not a shot fired. Had the IAF fired a single round of cannon at the PAF they could be fired at; RoE and diplomatic messaging is somehow being layered upon response times.



batmannow said:


> Sure thts why thy wana leave afghanistan cause thy can see accros through the mountains where talibans were hiding since 17years ?lolzz
> 
> 
> In other words ,because pakistan is struggling economicly we should alow IAF a air permit to keep crossing the LOC?great logic sir !
> 
> 
> No sir ,
> We can beat them in thier own game , we can show a new fake strike in pakistan and then can give a strong answer using some of our tactical small weaponry , peace and economic growth are directly related with powerfull defence , who ill be investing in a country which cant defend itself from any aggression?
> investors invest in a secure location or a country ?


I cannot reply when you have compleately misunderstood my post.
Please read it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Oscar said:


> Read my statement again- PAF did exactly what was needed, India is spinning a deterred attack as an actual one just as they did with Uri.
> 
> 
> They never released anything- please find me the source where there is any other evidence of the ground being hit other than balakot?
> 
> CAP did not take time to intercept as such considering that multiple points were being probed and other assets were being scrambled to assist.
> 
> Without seeing an actual strike, the PAF could only assume this was another violation and not a shot fired. Had the IAF fired a single round of cannon at the PAF they could be fired at; RoE and diplomatic messaging is somehow being layered upon response times.
> 
> 
> I cannot reply when you have compleately misunderstood my post.
> Please read it again.



My interpretation of DG ISPR's use of 'payload' has been 'glide bombs'. It is consistent with the crater seen in ISPR pics, and Indians are now claiming to have used Rafael made SPICE kits.


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> My interpretation of DG ISPR's use of 'payload' has been 'glide bombs'. It is consistent with the crater seen in ISPR pics, and Indians are now claiming to have used Rafael made SPICE kits.


It is an incorrect interpretation- a hyperbole without proof.

Indian claims are fictional at best and hypocrisy at worst.


----------



## Khan_21

PAF just went inside Indian airspace with F-16. Confronted by India. They are reporting it on republic TV


----------



## KRAIT

Mig 21 crash...technical failure.


----------



## CriticalThought

Oscar said:


> It is an incorrect interpretation- a hyperbole without proof.
> 
> Indian claims are fictional at best and hypocrisy at worst.



The base of the payload shown in ISPR tweet is consistent with glide bomb theory.


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> The base of the payload shown in ISPR tweet is consistent with glide bomb theory.


Could you please show exactly what pictures you concluded were part of glide bomb? 
Again, ISPR hasn’t made ANY mention of glide bomb; it was speculated here when only the initial details were available and claims of a target 100 miles inside were being made.


----------



## HydNizam

CPI(M) general secretary Sitaram Yechury, according to sources, asked the government to specify which “Balakot” was struck. There are two locations, one in Azad Kashmir and another in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The Home Minister said the site hit was in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and the jets entered nearly 80 miles (128 km) inside Pakistan air space across the Line of Control. 

*Parties doubtful*
The Opposition parties questioned this claim. “It sounds very unrealistic that they entered so many miles inside, but the government did not respond to our question,” a senior Opposition leader said.


https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...ect-any-escalation-swaraj/article26379062.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

KRAIT said:


> Mig 21 crash...technical failure.


sir MI 17 i think


----------



## SQ8

HydNizam said:


> CPI(M) general secretary Sitaram Yechury, according to sources, asked the government to specify which “Balakot” was struck. There are two locations, one in Azad Kashmir and another in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> The Home Minister said the site hit was in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and the jets entered nearly 80 miles (128 km) inside Pakistan air space across the Line of Control.
> 
> *Parties doubtful*
> The Opposition parties questioned this claim. “It sounds very unrealistic that they entered so many miles inside, but the government did not respond to our question,” a senior Opposition leader said.
> 
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...ect-any-escalation-swaraj/article26379062.ece


There is a Balakot in khyber pakhtunwa that is 40 miles from LoC, that is where they jettisoned their payload and ran. 
It is not 80 miles inside the territory and at 450 knots 40 miles takes 4 minutes to cover which is consistent with ISPR briefing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Knuckles said:


> Over 10 jets have gone towards the east.


best of luck guys


----------



## Dazzler

Holy,


2 thunders 2 mirs just wizzed above me office, eastward !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshan44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100633316821254144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

mshan44 said:


> View attachment 542245


I am sure it was shot down by PAF as our Airforce entered IOK last night in and out a few times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Knuckles said:


> Over 10 jets have gone towards the east.


Not until they come back should this be mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali0625

Eastern airspace over Loc mostly empty on flight flight radad


----------



## KRAIT

Albatross said:


> I am sure it was shot down by PAF as our Airforce entered IOK last night in and out a few times.


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## drunken-monke

PAF did incursion in Rajori and Naushera sector..


----------



## Maxpane

Oscar said:


> Not until they come back should this be mentioned.


plz delete it sir


----------



## SQ8

KRAIT said:


> Whatever floats your boat.


Clearly air isn’t helping your airplanes float.


----------



## KRAIT

Maxpane said:


> sir MI 17 i think


Reports coming about Mig 21. Waiting for more info.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Oscar said:


> Could you please show exactly what pictures you concluded were part of glide bomb?
> Again, ISPR hasn’t made ANY mention of glide bomb; it was speculated here when only the initial details were available and claims of a target 100 miles inside were being made.


heeratz mentioned it was a spice 2000 glide bomb


----------



## KRAIT

Maxpane said:


> sir MI 17 i think


Reports coming about Mig 21. Waiting for more info.


Oscar said:


> Clearly air isn’t helping your airplanes float.


You are a senior member. You know about bad conditions of Mig 21. That's why we are phasing them out.



Dr. Strangelove said:


> heeratz mentioned it was a spice 2000 glide bomb


Yeah SPICE-2000.


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Is this true?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100626642630787073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

PAF dropped bombs in Naushera Sector..


----------



## SQ8

kursed said:


> They were in Pakistani air space, attacking a Pakistani ground position (hut, camel, whatever). And PAF would have been the aggressor? How does this calculation work?
> 
> What PAF will not admit is that IAF did in fact found a clink in PAF's layered defense. And it will only add to their confidence. You can be rest assured, that any future attack in India will invite an IAF response in Pakistan. They have even found diplomatic cover from P5 over this act of aggression. And going by precedent, PAF will sit the engagement out as per 'peace time' ROEs.
> 
> And I completely agree that Pakistan can ill-afford a war at the moment. PAF's only chance at getting back, was when the aircraft were in Pakistani territory.


Please read through my posts, I have given the factors affecting the situation



Dr. Strangelove said:


> heeratz mentioned it was a spice 2000 glide bomb


All hyperbole and speculation. 
Nothing on the ground indicates otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44

*First Surpirse To india *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

KRAIT said:


> Reports coming about Mig 21. Waiting for more info.
> 
> You are a senior member. You know about bad conditions of Mig 21. That's why we are phasing them out.
> 
> 
> Yeah SPICE-2000.


Perhaps they should be grounded then.


----------



## Telescopic Sight

PAF bombed Kashmiris ? And that's supposed to endear Pakistan to kashmiris?


----------



## KRAIT

Oscar said:


> Perhaps they should be grounded then.


Can't bring them suddenly. Have to keep squadron strength.


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100633607117275137
MIG 21 shot down by PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## devil302

one fighter jet crashed in paksitan 2 in total


----------



## SQ8

KRAIT said:


> Can't bring them suddenly. Have to keep squadron strength.


Or simply finish this madness before it gets out of hand; which it is - nationalism and jingoism aside


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100635886620938240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

@Mentee bhai @MastanKhan sir good response. am more than happy


----------



## Albatross

KRAIT said:


> Whatever floats your boat.


Your TV channels are admitting continuous PAF incursions.
Btw look at the happiness on Kashmiris standing near shot jet such sights will encourage IK to take Kashmir back this time only ..
Rest I don't mind if u r happy in yr delusions it actually helps us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Oscar said:


> Or simply finish this madness before it gets out of hand; which it is - nationalism and jingoism aside


Failed planning. Tejas was supposed to fill the shoes. Way behind the schedule. Not jingoism, necessity.


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100633385201008640


----------



## darksider

not sure its true or not but news channels claiming it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100637083633401859

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44

One indian pilot arrested alive in pakistan and other one is hiding somewhere around


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100633667708379136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100630587113648129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

HydNizam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100633385201008640


----------



## mshan44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100634640891539456


----------



## Albatross

HydNizam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100633607117275137
> MIG 21 shot down by PAF




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100634339258392576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

ALLAH O AKBAR
2 iaf ac shot down. The wreckage of one ac feel inside iok and both it's pilots died...while the wreckage of the other feel inside AK, both the pilots ejected one of the pilots has been captured while the search for the other is on going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44

Thats what you call surgical strike with full proof of aircraft shoot down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Bird

Updating story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

Hindus happy now? or Still ghoom in 1000 years of slavery - No evidence PAF can claim whatever, this morning. Remember the trend was Started by Indian army now IAF. Now go back to trolling peasants...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

PAF 2 IAF 0

in broad daylight, one fell inside our area


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100641491679150080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wa Muhammada

HydNizam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100635886620938240



It’s on ....


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100639679139860480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Oscar said:


> Read my statement again- PAF did exactly what was needed, India is spinning a deterred attack as an actual one just as they did with Uri.
> 
> 
> They never released anything- please find me the source where there is any other evidence of the ground being hit other than balakot?
> 
> CAP did not take time to intercept as such considering that multiple points were being probed and other assets were being scrambled to assist.
> 
> Without seeing an actual strike, the PAF could only assume this was another violation and not a shot fired. Had the IAF fired a single round of cannon at the PAF they could be fired at; RoE and diplomatic messaging is somehow being layered upon response times.
> 
> 
> I cannot reply when you have compleately misunderstood my post.
> Please read it again.


My , little point was its not pakistan which is war mongering sir , or is trying to strike india , so how we can control someone who is trying his best to wage a fake war to make a real war ?
But anyway , good day to you 
Another thing which you were right on the reaction of PAF , IAF took the full adavantage of the situation of bieng quite and letting PAF thought for just another air voilation of the disputed kashmir


----------



## HydNizam

Just watch Indian news channel. 
Poor guys don’t know what to report about this.


----------



## batmannow

HydNizam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100639679139860480


Its just a begainig of a fatal end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

@KRAIT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100641491679150080

You guys thought Pak is still under Nawaz .. MODI has this region screwed just for his election what an irony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

News are comming PAF shot down a IAF jet and captured one of its 2 crew pilots and thy will be praded in karachi , islamabad , lahore and peshawar to let indian govt and world media see themselves what a surprise means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spsk

Arsalan 345 said:


> Heard nothing in Karachi,no karachi.i think it's time.we are all together and will fight together.so they plan to attack Punjab.vipers are ready.where are flankers?


Its night time and dark will be ready in the morning


----------



## KRAIT

Albatross said:


> @KRAIT
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100641491679150080
> 
> You guys thought Pak is still under Nawaz .. MODI has this region screwed just for his election what an irony


F-16 shot down. Awaiting for confirmation from official sources.


----------



## Sine Nomine

KRAIT said:


> F-16 shot down. Awaiting for confirmation from official sources.


There are no F-16 in that area JF-17 and F-7's only.


----------



## KRAIT

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> There are no F-16 in that area JF-17 and F-7's only.


Sorry buddy. ANI just reported it. We should embrace the notion that war has started.


----------



## Sine Nomine

KRAIT said:


> Sorry buddy. ANI just reported it. We should embrace the notion that war has started.


And ANI is......


----------



## Talon

The Sandman said:


> Don't you talk to me in that tone boy you're the one who is ignorant of facts here. Let me break this down for you very slowly step by step.
> 
> 1) IAF intruded at around 3:30am (if i am not wrong) from IoK Tangdhar and managed to penetrate as far as into KPK, Balakot (Jabba) told to us by DG ISPR himself.
> 
> "On their way back, they jettisoned their payload. Four of their "bombs" fell in [Balakot's] Jabba and they went back." DG ISPR
> 
> Now where is Balakot (Jabba)? 40km away from LOC
> 
> View attachment 542160
> 
> 
> 2) They weren't shot down even when they not only violated our airspace but also dropped bombs on our sovereign territory.
> 
> 3) Balakot is not in AJK it is in KPK means they ATTACKED Pakistan.
> 
> 4) Their claims of 200-300 terrorists being killed is pure BS but the fact is they dropped bombs on Pakistan's sovereign territory and that is an ACT OF WAR and PAF failed to shoot down the enemy.
> 
> What's more embarassing is this
> 
> *"When asked why the Indians were not shot down, Maj Gen Ghafoor said he wished they had remained in Pakistan for some more time."*
> 
> For god sakes stop embarrassing us further you've done enough for one day
> 
> Here we go another "i know it all but can't reveal anything member" listen this is not a drama where you create suspense by writing these types of statements tired of hearing this same exact copy/paste statements by many members on this site for 3 years if you guys can't reveal anything than don't create fazool ka drama?
> 
> PAF is being bashed rightly it was their job to defend Pakistani airspace and it's people from enemies and today they failed to do that. If your fangirl emotions get hurt in this process than you should log off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100297657396932608
> We should be thankful to Allah that there was no serious damage otherwise things could've gotten worse for Pakistanis thanks to paf.
> @Starlord @Mentee @Maxpane


Now you shouldn't even be on PDF ..BOY!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman-1

Which aircraft tail is this. I think Mig 29


----------



## Viny

salman-1 said:


> Which aircraft tail is this. I think Mig 29
> View attachment 542286


https://www.indiatimes.com/news/ind...r-fighter-jet-accidents-last-year-274885.html

Your media is feeding you false stories


----------



## The Sandman

Hodor said:


> Now you shouldn't even be on PDF ..BOY!!!


Haha fyi i opened this thread
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...fts-inside-pakistani-airspace-dg-ispr.604301/

also proves that you had no reply to my post and was waiting for something like this which was bound to happen so much for "i hAvE InSiDeR InfO"


----------



## salman-1

Viny said:


> https://www.indiatimes.com/news/ind...r-fighter-jet-accidents-last-year-274885.html
> 
> Your media is feeding you false stories


Stay in dreams buddy. Your *** kicked out of our skies. Prepare for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

The Sandman said:


> Haha fyi i opened this thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...fts-inside-pakistani-airspace-dg-ispr.604301/
> 
> also proves that you had no reply to my post and was waiting for something like this which was bound to happen so much for "i hAvE InSiDeR InfO"


U replied late at night and I saw your post in the morning..but replying to that stupid sh1t doesn't matter anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100650583424286720


----------



## The Sandman

Hodor said:


> stupid sh1t doesn't matter anymore


Retards like you can never respond with facts and logic anyway buzz off now


----------



## batmannow

HydNizam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100650583424286720


And then modi fan boys are claiming tht was the accident like always ?
And thts why now indian govt has stopped all civilian flights going to occupied kashmir ?
And thts called a real funny tragedy


----------



## Talon

The Sandman said:


> Retards like you can never respond with facts and logic anyway buzz off now


That's why i quoted yesterday "dont talk about the stuff u dont know".Its not the right time to get involved in such discussion but seriously KITNI BESHARMI SE ABHE BHE PDF PE BAATEN BNA RAHE HO?
Adios!


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100651486906703872


----------



## nomi007

*یہ نیا پاکستان ھے*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Hodor said:


> That's why i quoted yesterday "dont talk about the stuff u dont know".


That criticism was and is still valid "mr know it all". 


Hodor said:


> KITNI BESHARMI SE ABHE BHE PDF PE BAATEN BNA RAHE HO?


Waqai bht hi besharam ho jawab de ni skte to bazari language pe utar ao


Hodor said:


> Adios!


Was never interested in talking to you avoid quoting me next time when you're emotionally charged and have a blindfold on 

Khuda Hafiz


----------



## mshan44

Situation right now


----------



## taha137

Media war on going. Indians start disliking Samma News channel live feed on youtube


----------



## HydNizam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100649004780711936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100647281391472645
Actually he wants to say. We don’t have the permission to say anything till Ajit doval and RAW cook up a story for it.


----------



## mingle

Second Indian pilot also arrested


----------



## mshan44

captured iaf pilot


----------



## Path-Finder

mshan44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100657315680870402
> captured iaf pilot
> 
> View attachment 542309



bro the top tweet is not the captured pilot, please delete! its from an ejection in india few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

DG ISPR: No F-16 was used in the Pakistani operation against IoK and in downing of Indian jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Captain77W

CriticalThought said:


> DG ISPR: No F-16 was used in the Pakistani operation against IoK and in downing of Indian jets.


JF-17s just had their first ATA kills

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CriticalThought

Captain77W said:


> JF-17s just had their first ATA kills



Yep, Insha Allah. Let's wait for confirmation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliyusuf

Yes the DGISPR confirmed no F-16 was used during his briefing. Two Indian Pilot's have been captured. One has been transferred to CMH and the other i.e. Wing Commander Abhinandan was shown briefly on TV. This is the person whose pic has been posted is Post #1144 by mshan44.


----------



## ghazi768

Captain77W said:


> JF-17s just had their first ATA kills


and that against Mig-29s which they boasted a lot on this forum..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Captain77W said:


> JF-17s just had their first ATA kills


second first was Iranian Drone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Captain77W

Drones really don’t count do they ? 


HRK said:


> second first was Iranian Drone


----------



## Chak Bamu

mshan44 said:


> View attachment 542301


Please do not post sensitive images. It is against the forum policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Captain77W said:


> Drones really don’t count do they ?


why ... ??


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100691670134386688


mshan44 said:


> View attachment 542301


Please remove it its horrible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valkyr_96

monitor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100691670134386688
> 
> Please remove it its horrible


 lol thank you air our pigeon camel and now our jihadi crow. Rest peacefully now you will be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100690322370293765

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

mshan44 said:


> captured iaf pilot
> View attachment 542309



LOL one for the ages. Absolute gem.


----------



## Saint.firewall

What was the Jets Pakistan Shoot down, that is the most important Question now? As this will tells us our capabilities.


----------



## SABRE

*There is so much cluster on this engagement with IAF. Can we not have a single threat?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Oh man, JF-17 gonna sell like hot cakes now LOOOOOOL!!!!! There is a video of a dead pilot, one of an injured IAF pilot and one of the captured one, what's going on??!!!


----------



## Black Bird

Captain77W said:


> JF-17s just had their first ATA kills


Its 2nd first kill was Iranian Drone.


----------



## Wrath

Viny said:


> https://www.indiatimes.com/news/ind...r-fighter-jet-accidents-last-year-274885.html
> 
> Your media is feeding you false stories


Don't confuse our media with your media.


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101047117626380288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## TopCat

AsianUnion said:


>


hitting a F-16 by a bison with tiny radar is nothing but a joke. They should stop this joke.. sooner the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Indians are living under the rock.


----------



## atya

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Indians are living under the rock.


More like under the ground


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101108263637127169


----------



## ice_man

AsianUnion said:


>




8 AGAINST 24 wow amazing odds. IAF is the best but they have lost 4 planes & 2 helicopters to pakistan in 20 years. and got 3 pilots caught sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Tamiyah said:


> I don't know about Lahore or other cities, But in Faisalabad Today there was unusual air traffic. Every five or ten minutes a jet passes-by. In usual routines there are only 1 or 2 all day.


Its been like this for some time now. Even yesterday was very active. Flying 7-8 times in day time. Today was calm though. 
==========================================================
The threat is there but level have decreased. However we may see PAF on high alert until elections in India. As PM said, someone is trying to win an election by starting a war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Arsalan said:


> Its been like this for some time now. Even yesterday was very active. Flying 7-8 times in day time. Today was calm though.
> ==========================================================
> The threat is there but level have decreased. However we may see PAF on high alert until elections in India. As PM said, someone is trying to win an election by starting a war


Yeah, I understand.


----------

